# [Pathfinder] Hewligan's Rise of the Runelords: The Hook Mountain Massacre



## hewligan (Nov 18, 2009)

Welcome back to part three of the Pathfinder Adventure Path: "Rise of the Runelords", "The Hook Mountain Massacre".

The first part of this adventure, Burnt Offerings, spawned an 1100+ post thread, and took about 10 months to complete. The full thread is here, for those who wish to review what has gone before.

The second part of this adventure, The Skinsaw Murders, was even more sprawling in nature, taking just short of 14 months to complete and over 1200 posts. It can be viewed for posterity at this link .

And so we move on to a new thread to mark part three of the Rise of the Runelords adventure path. We will be continuing with the existing cast, but we have decided to convert to Pathfinder RPG for this, and future adventures in the path

So far the cast of players and characters have survived the assault of a crazy gang of goblins driven by a woman turned to demonic madness by her haunted past. They took the battle to the goblins, burnt their stronghold to the ground, and stopped a horrific evil that was lurking beneath the very streets of Sandpoint.

Then they were called in to help solve a truely barbaric sequence of murders. They uncovered a ghast and his ghoul minions, an old acquaintance, had been driven to build an army of ghouls. They tracked him down to his mansion, and put an end to him and the evil that lurked there. Clues led them to Magnimar, where they uncovered and defeated some great evil that seemed to be intent of driving countless murders to fuel some great slumbering evil. It was not without cost though, for they tasted death, and very nearly tasted defeat.

The doyens of Magnimar and Sandpoint, the heroes took a well deserved rest. They found that rest boring, and worse ... it made them realise that the frenzy of their lives, and their new found role as heroes, did not really offer them any easy avenues back into a comfortable life. Anxious to do something of some purpose, the heroes once again met up in Magnimar.

And so starts part 3...

---

Our characters are:

Jokad The Reaver, Shoanti Human, Shadde Quah - Axe Clan Barbarian, Level 6, Ranger, Level 1. Played by Frostrune

Danth Brinfield, known to his flock as Father Danth, Favoured of Sarenrae, Servant of the People of Magnimar, Human, Cleric, Level 7. Played by Rhun

Kael Saern, Human (Varisian), Sorcerer, Level 6, and his faithful familiar Mal.  Played by Friadoc

Jovik Magnix, Human (Chelaxian-Magnimar), Rogue, Level 7. Played by Fenris

The Out of Character thread will continue in the same place as the old one.

While I continue to allow minimal OOC chat in the IC thread with a clear "OOC" tag, I would like to keep this to a minimum, with most, if not all, OOC chat posted to the  OOC thread.

---

The first IC game-post will follow tomorrow...


----------



## Fenris (Nov 19, 2009)

hewligan said:


> Jovik Magnix, Human (Chelaxian-Magnimar), Rogue, Level 7. Played by Fenric




OOC: Hew, Could you do me a favor and spell my Screen name with an "s" instead of a "c". Please


----------



## hewligan (Nov 19, 2009)

*A Call For Help*

Two days back together. That was all it took. Two days that had gone quickly. Jovik and Jokad had gone out to procure maps of the region. The warm season would be upon the land soon, and that made it the perfect time to expand their adventures together. Danth seemed reticent. Not reticent to join them, but reticent to just go off on some unstructured journey. He didn't offer any reasons why, but at night, over whisky and cards, he argued that perhaps they should wait to see if something came up. Just a few weeks. "Adventure will find us" he offered on that first night. "Yeah!" Jovik had replied, "But we may grow old waiting for it." Kael understood Danth's desires. The man had ties here stronger than any of them, and he wanted some valid reason before just leaving everyone again. Or at least, that is what Kael guessed. Personally, he was just as ready as Jovik and Jokad to strike out into the wilds once more .... as long as they could avoid the stinking Mushfens and the boggards that called it home.

But it had only taken two days for the call to come. Danth need not have been worried. Destiny had not lied to him.

-----

Unthwin Goodfellow, personal secretary and general dogsbody to Lord-Mayor Grobaras, had come knocking at the door of the orphanage just after dinner had been cleared away.

He was a short, plump man, red of face and clearly in a semi-permanent state of fluster. "My Lord would see you, if you will. There are urgent matters that concern him, and he wishes that your courage may once again serve the City of Monuments."

There was no point refusing. The man had made you rich once already, and while you owed him no favours, this very well may be the hook you were looking for to dig you out of your fugue of inactivity.

-----

Grobaras is good at welcomes, but tonight he seems withdrawn, his face looks tired, his hand rests against a glass of armagnac.

He stands as you enter, and forces a smile. He moves over and shakes each of your hands, enquiring as to how things are going, asking Danth of the orphanage, asking Kael if he feels fine again after his ordeal, and so on. When the pleasantries are done, he dismisses Unthwin, and bids you to sit down.

"There is little rest of Lord-Mayors or heroes, it seems. With Korvosa snapping at our heels, and their power-games slowly playing out behind the scenes, the last thing we needed was another diversion, but a diversion we have.

Fort Rannick, our most distant holding, and an incredibly vital part of the chain of security that protects this nation-state, has gone silent. I know two of you have served there amongst the Black Arrows, and I thank you for that service. It is also why I have called you here. You know them ... while they serve us incredibly well, they are independent sorts, and prone to lapses of correspondence, shall we say. I am well used to periods of silence, even extended periods, but normally these occur in peaceful times and we just send out a messenger to check on the Fort and remind them of their obligation to send the monthly report to us.

The last report was a week late when we sent out a rider. He should have been back a week by now, but has not yet returned. That makes any sort of communication almost a month late by now.

I grow nervous. Possibly unnecessarily so, but Fort Rannick is so vital to us, especially now, and we cannot afford to lose it, and our dominion over the lands it protects. The tax revenue may not be great, but the Fort and towns along the Skull river give us access to an important trade route, timber, and security from the giants and worse that dwell to the north. Perhaps most importantly, it is a jewel that Korvosa would most decidedly like to secure.

I need your help. I want you to travel to Hook Mountain, to check on Fort Rannick, and make sure that nothing untoward has occurred there. There is a new Captain of the Black Arrows, a man called Jakardros, appointed only three months ago, and while I am sure that everything is fine ... I just worry that perhaps he, or the Fort, may have fallen to Korvosan lies and promises.

I cannot pay so well this time, but it should be a short trip, perhaps 9 days to get there by horse, or a few days less if you secure passage in the river ferries, and for that I will offer 300gp each, and my gratitude once again.

You are free to refuse, of course, but I would be incredibly grateful if once-again you came to the protection of this great city, as you have done some selflessly before."


----------



## frostrune (Nov 19, 2009)

OOC: Eager to be rolling again and test drive the PF rules.  Wouldn't it be longer by river, assuming we would be heading up stream?  Besides Jokad wants to ride. 


IC:  Jokad shares a glance with Jovik.  'Jakardros' - so that was his name.  The big man shifts uneasily from foot to foot trying not to betray his eagerness while waiting for his more elloquent friends to respond.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 19, 2009)

frostrune said:


> OOC: Eager to be rolling again and test drive the PF rules.  Wouldn't it be longer by river, assuming we would be heading up stream?  Besides Jokad wants to ride.
> 
> 
> IC:  Jokad shares a glance with Jovik.  'Jakardros' - so that was his name.  The big man shifts uneasily from foot to foot trying not to betray his eagerness while waiting for his more elloquent friends to respond.




OOC: The route up-river is actually a bit faster than horse for the following reasons:

The river is wide and very slow flowing, except at its tidal point, and has been constructed with rope-pulls all along the stretch of it to allow the light river barges to move up-river by pole and rope and horse-pull. It is a frequent trade route, ferrying products to and from the city. The river also opens at its end into a large lake that is quickly crossable. The Skull River that leads to Fort Rannick is a much faster river that also pours into the lake, and this river is narrower, and while it has been dammed, that last stretch cannot be taken by boat (except on the way back). 

The boat system is so widely used that you can travel by day and night. Trade Guilds operate stables of horses that pull the boats along the river 24 hours a day, with shift workers who change horses and boat several times a day. In short - the first 50% of the journey is quite fast by river, despite being against tide, the next 25% is also very fast across the lake. The last 25% has to be done by horse or foot.

Note: The ferries are small and light, and thus you cannot take a horse on them, so you are probably best going by horse so that Jokad can ride his new mount. Still, I wanted to explain how it works, as when i read the adventure I thought the same thing and thus had to think up a reason why it would be faster


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2009)

Danth considers the mayor's words, scratching at the new goatee that he has grown over the past several months. The young cleric looked so much different now than he had so many months ago when he had first met Jokad, Jovik and Kael. While still slender, he had certainly filled out some, and he had cut his auburn hair shorter...probably so that it wouldn't interfere so much during combat. He had certainly changed from the young, callow priest he had once been. Beyond the physical changes, he now carried himself with an air of easy confidence, a confidence bred from experience and faith.

"My lord, of course we shall answer your call for aid. I ask only that you keep an eye upon the orphanage while I am away, and make sure nothing ill befalls the children. I would consider it a personal favor."


*The New Danth:*


----------



## Fenris (Nov 22, 2009)

Jovik glanced at Jokad. This wasn't exactly the destination he wanted, but it was in the right direction at least. And perhaps it would help him find or understand Shalelu.

Jovik absently twirls a dagger in his fingers, these days it seems daggers appeared in his hands as though they too were restless and wanted action. 

He looked with ambivalence at the mayor. Jovik would never let on his eagerness. "Well, since it you would be so grateful Mayor. I suppose I could go."

Inside of course, Jovik was almost out the door already, his spirit already on the trail.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 22, 2009)

"Oh, I would be grateful, but in truth, our resources here are stretched thin, and we worry about Korvosa to the east. I have secret misgivings that perhaps they were involved in the murders. The list you recovered, we have been looking into it. It seems random to us, with its mix of both low names and high, but the inclusion of myself, and several nobles on there, I just wonder if perhaps Korvosa have had a hand in this. Trying to sow the seeds of discontent and revolution, perhaps. We are a jewel they have long coveted!

Quite simply, we cannot afford to lose Fort Rannick. If we did, the eastern expanse of our state would collapse back upon itself, possibly all the way back to the edges of the Mushfens. We need our eastern expanse. It brings us much trade, including contact with the dwarves and their minerals.

As for your orphanage Danth .... I am aware that one of the cultists has taken up residence with you. We tracked them all down, and have taken action against them, but I would ask you, are you aware of this man in your midst, are you happy to leave him there when you depart, or would you wish us to take him into custody? The choice is yours. If you wish us to wipe the slate of him and 'forget' his identity, we will do that for you. His father is a very important man, but he knows nothing of his son's indescretions so far. He is just confused that his second son was decided to join the church of Sarenrae. Speak your will and I will make it so, including making it clear to his father that this new life has met with the utmost approval of the city. Otherwise - I know your old master was slain. I read the report and of course I saw his name on the list, with a blood line drawn through it. Do you have someone that can lead in your absence? The church of your Goddess is not as strong here as perhaps it should be, although your deeds and your wealth are certainly helping her presence grow. I know of nobody who would be well suited to run it in your absence, but your priests and senior boys can surely manage for a few short weeks?"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 22, 2009)

hewligan said:


> "As for your orphanage Danth .... I am aware that one of the cultists has taken up residence with you. We tracked them all down, and have taken action against them, but I would ask you, are you aware of this man in your midst, are you happy to leave him there when you depart, or would you wish us to take him into custody? The choice is yours. "




"I am aware, of course, and it is my decision to leave him to oversee the orphanage in my absence," says Danth quietly. "Redemption is the key to our faith, and it opens the door that we call the future. I have forgiven the man, and while it may take him forever to forgive himself, I believe that the darkness has been exercised from his heart. The Dawnflower has shown him a new path, and it is in her that we must trust."


----------



## frostrune (Nov 23, 2009)

OOC:  Just killing time... 

IC:  Jokad's mind was wandering down forest paths and dew covered fields but this revelation snaps his attention back to the moment.

His unsophisticated mind grasps two things very quickly: 1)  the city is tracking down all the ex-cultists and bringing them to justice and 2) Danth has knowingly taken one into his fold.  

The Lord-Mayor was directly challenging his wisdom in this matter and Danth's response was both elloquent and moving.  Whatever reservations Jokad may have had melted away in an instant and his esteem for his friend only grew.  Danth KNEW he was doing the right thing and this complete faith and confidence was more than sufficient to convince the less forgiving shoanti.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 24, 2009)

OOC: I was waiting for everyone to post at least once, just to make sure all 4 of you had checked in and were ready to go, but I am not going to wait any longer, so a proper IC will happen tonight, based on the assumption that you all agreed to leave, decided to go by horse, have acquired/hired horses, and are leaving without delay.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 24, 2009)

*OOC: I'm fairly certain Danth had a horse at one point. At least, I remember him having one when he rode back to Sandpointe the first time.*


----------



## hewligan (Nov 24, 2009)

The nine days in the saddle should, by all accounts, have been miserable. It rained off and on, despite the time of year. The nights were cold. Four of the nights were spent in the open, huddled around a campfire. On one of those nights the rain started up again .... it should have been miserable, but somehow it was fun. It was fun to be out and about again, on a mission, freed from the various ties that seemed to be trying to pull you into the quiet life. And the nights you did find a way-inn, those were really good fun. Drinking, story telling, cards and dice, enough food to kill a horse, and then a few snatched hours of sleep.

The territory grew progressively more wild, with the smattering of trees becoming thicker as the days wore on, and the towns more sporadic. This was proper wild-Magnimar area. Still not Shoanti territory, but goblins and other creatures called this place home, and although the trade route you followed was relatively safe, and relatively well dotted with inns, farms, and homesteads, even these started to thin out. 

Then you hit Whistledown and the end of the Yondabakari River. Whistledown lay at the western tip of the Fenwall mountains, where Lake Syrantala becomes the Yondabakari River. It is the primary gnome settlement in Varisia, and the midway point of your journey. You spent your fifth night here, and then set off north-east along the banks of Lake Syrantula, and up to Ilsurian for the seventh night, and then the last push up the Skull River towards Turtleback Ferry.

You arrived late on the ninth day. Very late.

Turtleback Ferry is a small township perched on the rain drenched north shore of Claybottom Lake. Three distinctive ferries crafted from the shells of giant turtles slain by Autek Lavendy, one of the town's founders, make Turtleback Ferry the central trading town for the region. It is nearly 80 miles from Ilsurian, the next reasonable-sized town, and is nominally under Magnimarian rule. This rule provides Turtleback Ferry with protection from the ogres and ogrekin that dwell in this wild region, and in return Magnimar gets a vital trade-route north to the Storval Deep and Wyvern Mountains.

Te town is friendly enough, as Jovik and Jokad know from their previous visits here (a few times while working at Fort Rannick). There is a general store, an inn (The Turtle's Parlor), a tavery (Bottoms Up), and a smith. There was also a floating gambling hall that Jovik and Jokad visited once - a place possibly worth a revisit.

This is your base fo rthe night, before the final day of travel north to Fort Rannick, some 25 miles along a rather dangerous forest route.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 25, 2009)

_"Ahhh.... Turtleback Ferry!"_  Jokad claps his big grey on the shoulder and sits a little taller in the saddle.

With a knowing nod toward Jovik, Jokad leads the others through the winding streets toward the Turtle's Parlor.  The weather beaten signboard sways in the mountain breeze as the party calls a halt outside the door.  A sandy haired youth seemingly appears from out of nowhere to lead the horses to the stables.  "Aaron," Jokad shouts, "meet my new friend Mist.  See he gets a good brushing and rubdown and I'll have a silver for you in the morning; two if you can pry away some of the old man's finer oats!"

Turning back to his friends he says, "Figured we should stow our gear and secure a warm bed, then see what trouble we can get into...".  He trails off into that all too familiar boyish smirk that is so at odds with his fierce nature.


OOC:  Hew - Jokad wants to secure a room, then head to the tavern to have a few drinks, see who's in town, and see what the locals know of the happenings at the fort.

Before we leave town he wants to get a few bottles of hard liquor to take up to boys at the Fort.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 25, 2009)

Danth smiles, at least until he dismounts his horse; Then he is assaulted by the aches and pains of every sore muscle in his body. He grimaces for a moment, and then walks around his horse, working the stiffness from his legs. 

"So, a room and a meal, then?" he asks Jokad.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 25, 2009)

"A room at the least," he says fetching his saddlebags and gear off of Mist.    "We might be better to take a meal at the Bottoms Up.  The food probably won't be as good but this is the last bastion of civilization before we reach Ft. Rannick.  Good place to learn anything that might be going on at the Fort.  Some folks might even remember Jovik and I.  Hopefully that will help loosen a few tongues.  Somebody's got to know something."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 25, 2009)

Danth chuckles as he gathers his own gear. "And hopefully the impression you left doesn't get you a knife in the back."


----------



## Fenris (Nov 25, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Danth chuckles as he gathers his own gear. "And hopefully the impression you left doesn't get you a knife in the back."





"I don't get 'em, I leave 'em" jokes Jovik. "But yeah, the Black Arrows were here often enough, they should remember us well enough I would warrant, we'll see what we can dig up"


OOC: Diplomacy +12 (gather information is now under Diplomacy)


----------



## Rhun (Nov 25, 2009)

Fenris said:


> OOC: Diplomacy +12 (gather information is now under Diplomacy)




*OOC: Well, that sucks...since Danth was the "diplomacy" face before.  *


----------



## hewligan (Nov 25, 2009)

By the heavens, the beer tastes good. The owner of the bar and several of the customers do recognise Jovik and Jokad, and raise their glasses in greeting. Four ales are ordered, and the day's long ride is almost forgotten as the first deep gulp slips down the throat.

It is busy in here tonight, but there is a nervousness, a strange tension about the place that you cannot help but notice. It is as if everyone is speaking in slightly hushed tones.

The first ale is drunk in silence, as you soak up the vibe and let the heat of the fireplace warm your bones. But now it is time to see what information you can rustle up. A palm full of silvers, a few bought ales, and a whole lot of idle chatter .....


OOC: Someone needs to make a gather info check for me please.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 25, 2009)

*If it now falls under Diplomacy (+13), then Danth's Gather Information is a 26*


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 26, 2009)

While it's obvious that Kael and Mal are for the better being amongst their comrades in arms, it is as obvious that death, more importantly coming back from death, changes a man in many ways. As for Kael, he seems more prone to long periods of contemplation and silent fugues. He'd raise his voice, if something that he objects were to be brought up, however his allies make many of the same choices he would or he has, thus he has kept more silent than usual.

It's the road, the adventure, the making a difference that calls his blood and its power, so little of promises upon completion seemed to matter to him, but the security of the people does matter and for that Kael is concerned. Those who threaten are not one with the better interest of the people, plus Kael likes Varisia without the influence of those outside its borders.

Finally, after only minor quips and replies, Kael seems more in jovial spirits, more prone to talkative natures, of course that may due to him being more in the company of those who knows what he's been through and have accepted it and him.

"The company of fine folk, drink and food of hardy people, and an honorable purpose," says Kael. "By the Gods it's good to be back at it."

"One day I think we'll have to pick a point on the map, between all who need us, and raise up a stronghold there," quips Kael in an off-hand manner. "Hire some folk to keep it, watch it, and stow our trophies."

As unexpected as the comment was, so is Kael's seeming need for saying it, as if thinking of things of the now and things of the later keep the man firmly upon the ground. Or so he thinks.

"It's good that you both have known the folk from here, it should make this easier," says Kael as the others talk of the Fort and its armsman.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 27, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> "The company of fine folk, drink and food of hardy people, and an honorable purpose," says Kael. "By the Gods it's good to be back at it."
> 
> "One day I think we'll have to pick a point on the map, between all who need us, and raise up a stronghold there," quips Kael in an off-hand manner. "Hire some folk to keep it, watch it, and stow our trophies."




"Sounds fine and all Kay, but it's hard to keep my feet under one table anymore, or my head on one pillow." quips Jovik with a smile.

_Unless it lay next to Shalelu_ he added to himself.

"Anyway, yes there is ale and fun to be had here. As Jokad and I know, there will be no more comforts liek this as we leave this place."


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 27, 2009)

Fenris said:


> "Sounds fine and all Kay, but it's hard to keep my feet under one table anymore, or my head on one pillow." quips Jovik with a smile.
> 
> _Unless it lay next to Shalelu_ he added to himself.
> 
> "Anyway, yes there is ale and fun to be had here. As Jokad and I know, there will be no more comforts liek this as we leave this place."




"Same here, with respect to moving feet," replies Kael wry-grin. "That's why I figured put it between all the places we go...sort of a safe crossroads, so to speak."


----------



## hewligan (Nov 27, 2009)

The drinks flow, and before long the tongues loosen. The townsfolk are nervous. The winter that passed saw more ogre and ogrekin activity than they can remember in many a year. Sure, every winter one or two of the weaker ones tend to grow desperate from hunger and stray into human farms, but this year there were many attacks on outlying farms, and these were more coordinated and more savage than in the past. Three farmsteads were lost over the winter - entire families wiped out. Nothing that bad had happened before.

And then it had gone quiet. The activity had died down. The townsfolk assumed that the new man in control at Fort Rannick had managed to strike a blow against the ogres. Perhaps his rangers had located and wiped out the clan?

Then the blasted floating gambling complex had gone up in flames one night, taking several townspeople with it to the bottom of the lake. A suspicious fire, but investigations had led nowhere ... investigations in this town seldom led anywhere.

And to make things worse, just as the trade season was due to begin, with the slow but steady stream of summer caravans winding their way to trade with the Shoanti and the Dwarves of the Storval Step, contact had been lost with Fort Rannick.

Some people had gone to check, but they hadn't returned. Nobody else was keen to try. There were ogres out there, and if something had happened to Fort Rannick, then the countryside was clearly not a safe place. Only the presence of the Fort and the Black Arrow Rangers with their frequent sweeps along the trade-route made the countryside safe.

People were worried. If the caravans did not come their bellies would grow empty. And if Fort Rannick had fallen ...... then they knew their lives would be at risk too.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2009)

"I like not these grim tidings," says Danth to his companions, keeping his voice low enough not to be heard at other tables. He takes a swig of his ale, and looks around at his friends' face. "While ogres are generally dumb brutes, they wouldn't engage a manned fort unless they had some advantage or overwhelming numbers. Either option doesn't bode well for us, since we have to find out what is wrong at Rannick. It sounds as though the place is either under siege, or already fallen."


----------



## Fenris (Nov 28, 2009)

"The trail in may be waylaid as well. but I agree. Trouble is afoot. Course, Jokad and I have been looking for some trouble." says the young rogue with a wolfish grin to the Shoanti. 

"Looks like we may find some after all. I think our blades have been itching to be of use again."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2009)

Danth smiles at the rogue over the rim of his mug. "Just make sure it is your blade doing the sticking, my friend. I've been told an ogre can crush a man's skull with a fist, without half trying."


----------



## Fenris (Nov 28, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Danth smiles at the rogue over the rim of his mug. "Just make sure it is your blade doing the sticking, my friend. I've been told an ogre can crush a man's skull with a fist, without half trying."





"That may be true Danth, but first the big lummox needs to be quicker than me and actually hit me. And before that fist lands on where my skull _used_ to be, there will be many many holes in his back." says Jovik with a grin raising his mug in return.

"Besides, Jokad here has a thicker skull than a linnorm" laughs Jovik


----------



## frostrune (Nov 28, 2009)

"Ogres?" Jokad snorts.  His words would seem to dismiss them as a threat but his eyes blaze with an inner fire.  The ancient foes of his people were the stone and hill giants of the Storval Plateau; Ogres the crude, lesser cousins.  Jokad had never tested his blade against the foes of his ancestors.  When he would wax melancholy around the campfire at night Jokad would at times recall the old stories of his tribal elders and of his people's battles against the giants.  You could tell without words that defeating such foes is what would define Jokad as a hero among his kin.

You all knew Jokad too well to dismiss fire in his eyes.  'Ogres' indeed.  Jokad would be spoiling for this fight, perhaps too much so. 


OOC:  Jokad has had species enemy 'Giants' for about 3-4 level now without a chance to use it.  Time to lay the smack.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2009)

"Aye, now that is the truth!" agrees Danth, raising his mug to salute Jokad and his thick skull.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 28, 2009)

frostrune said:


> OOC:  Jokad has had species enemy 'Giants' for about 3-4 level now without a chance to use it.  Time to lay the smack.





Without giving too much away, this adventure and the next feature a LOT of giant-kin, so good for Jokad, and not a lot of undead, so also good for Jovik.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 28, 2009)

"We'll just have to fight smarter," says Kael with a nod to his allies. Mal sitting ever-present at the varisian's side. "If we can force them to fight on our terms, at our advantage, not theirs', then we should do fine."

"Not only would it help the folk around here, but it'd give us another friendly waystop...no?" Kael adds, "Good for them, good for us, and good for those who trade through here."


----------



## hewligan (Nov 28, 2009)

Despite the underlying current of fear that you can sense in many of the people, you have a fun night, exchanging tales, drinking ales, and listening to the gentle evening rain hit the wooden roof of the tavern.

You wake up the next morning nursing lingering feelings that perhaps you drank one too many, but a heavy breakfast of fried pork and eggs with cheese-bread soon rights all the wrongs in the world.

As you sit eating, you try to lay out all the things you learned over the evening.


There has been no contact with the fort in a few weeks
Normally a few rangers visit the town every few days either on patrol or to pick up provisions
The gambling den burnt down one night and sank (it was built atop various barges lashed together)
The wilds nearby, particularly the Kreegwood (the frest to the north-west that sits on the left of the route to Fort Rannick) have grown more dangerous.
Wild animals like bears, firepelt cougars, and boars are becoming increasingly common along the edges of these woodlands
Earlier a patrol headed north to Fort Rannick to try and make contact, but nobody returned

Now it is time to decide what to do.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 28, 2009)

Rhun said:


> "Aye, now that is the truth!" agrees Danth, raising his mug to salute Jokad and his thick skull.




Jokad raises his mug and smiles at his own expense.  Gods but he was happy to be on the road with friends again!

"Friends, this talk of ogres is one thing but I am also troubled by reports of the larger predators being sighted closer to civilization.  These creatures typically hunt the deeper wilds.  Something must have driven them, or their food source, away.  Anything that drives out bears and boars probably isn't natural.  Either quite a large number of creatures - like a tribe or something monstrously ravenous - like a dragon.  Either way.. it ain't good."

"I think we need to check out the Kreegwood."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2009)

"Perhaps...but had we best not investigate the situation at the fort first? If the rangers have stopped their patrols, that only doubles the problem of the animals and the Kreegwood. We could stumble around in the woods for days without finding anything, whereas it seems we know exactly where the fort is."


----------



## Fenris (Nov 28, 2009)

hewligan said:


> Without giving too much away, this adventure and the next feature a LOT of giant-kin, so good for Jokad, and not a lot of undead, so also good for Jovik.




OOC: Under Pathfinder rules, Sneak attack now works against undead 

"Could be just the lack of rangers are allowing the predators to ram closer now is all. No rangers to shoot them nor shoot their game, so the travel closer. For any reason we need to get to the fort and see what is happening." adds Jovik


----------



## frostrune (Nov 29, 2009)

Jokad shrugs and leans back in his chair seemingly accepting the wisdom of the cleric.  

As usual Danth makes the most sense.  We have to pass by the Kreegwood to reach the Fort.  He was confident adventure would find them regardless of their course.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 29, 2009)

OOC: Do you want to move on that same day?


----------



## Fenris (Nov 29, 2009)

hewligan said:


> OOC: Do you want to move on that same day?




OOC: Yeap


----------



## frostrune (Nov 29, 2009)

OOC:  I would think we would stay the one night in town THEN move out to investigate.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 29, 2009)

"Danth has a point," says Kael with a nod, having switched to juice from ale a few drinks ago. "It'd be good to either have it known what's occurring at the fort, or have it secured behind us...just in case...then to leave it an unknown."

"Out of all that we can find or do, right now, I think that the fort is the most important for these folk."

"I think it'd be best if we left at just before first light," suggests Kael as he scritches Mal behind the left ear. "That way we'll be refreshed, focused, and have a full day for the trip....that way if we discover things on the way, between here and the fort, we may still make good time toward the fort, yet react to what we find."

"Agreed?"


----------



## frostrune (Nov 30, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> "I think it'd be best if we left at just before first light," suggests Kael as he scritches Mal behind the left ear. "That way we'll be refreshed, focused, and have a full day for the trip....that way if we discover things on the way, between here and the fort, we may still make good time toward the fort, yet react to what we find."
> 
> "Agreed?"




Jokad stops in mid-gulp his eyes nearly starting from his head.  "Before first light!", he exclaims.  "This is the last beer we're likely to have for some time; a comfortable bed too...."

He looks pleadingly at Jovik to to see if he has a co-conspirator or is he hopelessly outnumbered by his more practical companions.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 30, 2009)

frostrune said:


> Jokad stops in mid-gulp his eyes nearly starting from his head.  "Before first light!", he exclaims.  "This is the last beer we're likely to have for some time; a comfortable bed too...."
> 
> He looks pleadingly at Jovik to to see if he has a co-conspirator or is he hopelessly outnumbered by his more practical companions.




"No, I think Kael is right here, lets leave early." says Jovik earnestly. "But let's go get another ale for the road Jokad." says Jovik as he heads up to the bar. Once there Jovik leans into the big Shoanti "No worries friend, we'll be so hammered they won't be able to wake us. And to make sure of that, let's slip out and get a room in another inn. That'll buy us another hour or two of sleep as they look for us." says Jovik grinning as he lifts his mug.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 30, 2009)

It is early! So early the sun has still not shaken the evening mist off the land. The horses seem spritely and awake, and the stable-boy was delighted by the extra silver he received for the excellent care he had taken of them.

But it was EARLY, and Jovik had a headache. His plan, a good plan, had rather fallen apart when he found out that by the time he dragged Jokad out of the inn after their fourth _final_ drink, the only other inn in town was closed for the night, and the innkeeper was neither happy nor accommodating when awakened and asked by two rather drunken individuals to provide rooms for the night.

So back to the old place, and four hours of sleep, before Danth and Kael had come knocking.

Four hours.

Not enough sleep even for a Shoanti, and certainly not enough for an itinerant rogue. Still, the amazing breakfast had helped, and Jovik was pretty sure that if he could just tangle his left arm tightly around the rein of his horse he could probably snatch another hour or two of sleep before the break for lunch.

-----

The simplest route to Fort Rannick is along the old road that leads along the bank of the Skull River. The road crossed an old wooden bridge to the western shore about three miles north of Turtleback Ferry, and from there headed all the way up to the impressive Thassilonian ruin known as Skull's Crossing - an old stone dam of immense size that holds back the waters of the Storval Deep.

A side road branches off from the dam about three miles on, and a crooked wooden sign pointing up the trail proclaims "Fort Rannick"

The wooden bridge is crossed easily, but then things take a turn for the worse.

OOC: I need a PERCEPTION check from the most alert individual. Normally this is probably Jovik, but he is not quite at his finest, so someone else please!


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 30, 2009)

For much of the ride that morning there is a wry grin upon Kael's face, so infectious is the grin that some could swear that Mal is even chortling, however the sorcerer is also keeping his focus, or trying to keep his focus, upon their travels. It's hard, though, with his two erstwhile compatriots suffer through the morning.

[sblock=OOC]Invisible Castle is currently down, Kael has a total of +7 for his Perception, which is between skill, ability, and his Alertness feat shared with Mal. Also, Mal has at least a +5...I forgot to Pathfinderize him..done, soo.[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Dec 1, 2009)

OOC:  Good plan.  Too bad it didn't work.  

Jokad is normally +10 perception, minus whatever penalties you wish to impose.  Drunk is usually fun... and dumb


----------



## Fenris (Dec 1, 2009)

Jovik is his usual alert self. Well, other than he did manage to find a way to sleep in the saddle, head slumped forward, eyes closed.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 1, 2009)

Danth rides along, paying more attention to the wonders of the natural world then keeping eye and ear open for any particular threat.

*Danth's perception is a mere +4*


----------



## hewligan (Dec 1, 2009)

Kael hears a muffled murmur of pain in the woods nearby, as if a large animal is in pain.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 1, 2009)

"Hold up," says Kael softly, hopefully only his comrades will hear, as he points toward where he heard the noise. "Over there, sounds like a hurt animal or something."


----------



## Fenris (Dec 1, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> "Hold up," says Kael softly, hopefully only his comrades will hear, as he points toward where he heard the noise. "Over there, sounds like a hurt animal or something."





Jovik halts his horse and mumbles out "Send Jokad, he's good with animals and beer and axes and stuff" before collapsing on the neck on his animal and his snores resume.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 1, 2009)

"Eh?  What?"

"What animal?  Where?"

He follows Kael's pointing finger and scowls deeply; concentrating.

Jokad is bearing up a bit better than Jovik but he is very testy and irritable.  It takes him a moment but he does soon hear the muffled sounds.

Instincts take over as slides from the back of his big Grey.  He leads the horse to a nearby scrub tree and loops his reigns place.  Wordlessly he snatches up his powerful bow and new found spear and glides silently into he undergrowth.  He does not wait to see if the others will follow.


OOC:  [sblock]He plans to slink through the woods toward the injured beast like a hunter.  Moving silently and cognizant of the wind.   Stealth +7; Perception +10; Survival +11 (for tracks).  Invis castle still down.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 1, 2009)

Danth dismounts, and makes to follow Jokad until he sees the hunter begin picking his way quietly into the woods. The cleric smiles and shakes his head...he would probably sound like a mastodon moving through the forest in his armor. You might not see him, but you'd definitely hear him coming.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 2, 2009)

Kael watches his companions dismount, but keeps atop his mount. It is not fear that keeps him mounted, but common sense as he'll be better able to effectively use his spells from the higher vantage point.


----------



## hewligan (Dec 2, 2009)

Jokad winces. Before him, perhaps a hundred yards from the road, a very distressed black bear appears to have become caught in a trap. Its right leg has been firmly gored by the rusted snap-jaw trap.

The bear seems to sense Jokad, and for a second stops its painful attempts to free itself. It sniffs the air, seems to stare straight at Jokad's position in the trees, although the Shoanti has been careful to keep himself discrete. The bear seems to grow excited, pulling forward towards Jokad, only to bellow in pain as the trap tears deeper into its flesh.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 2, 2009)

Jokad glances back toward the road, confirming none of his companions have followed.  He pauses and tries to clear his head.  Focusing past the throb in his head he scans the underbrush and surrounding area for hidden foes.  Not that he really expects any just that he doesn't quite trust his own befuddled senses at the moment. <Grrrr... IC still out, perception +10>

Hew[sblock]If he feels confident he is unobserved he will slowly move closer (to within 30') to try and calm the bear with his wild empathy ranger class feature (d20+3) all the while evaluating how damaged this creature is.  If mortally wounded he will mercifully finish it with his bow.  If its chance of survival is high, he will attempt to release it by levering open the trap (only if he can calm the animal enough to get close without getting killed).

If the wild empathy fails to calm the beast AND he feels it could survive if released, he will drink his last potion of speak with animal and try again to calm it so he can approach.[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Dec 3, 2009)

Jokad opens the palms of both hands, as if to signal he is free of weapons, and starts to speak soothing words to the beast, using his animal empathy to try and calm the clearly distressed animal.

It calms almost instantly, moving slowly to lie on the ground, its paws tucking under its chin as it lies there, prone, showing that it is peaceful. It wimpers once as the pain bites in from its leg, but then it steadies itself and looks imploringly at Jokad.

It is clear to the Shoanti that this is a trained animal, an intelligent animal. Perhaps a druid or ranger's animal companion.

OOC: Wild empathy check leaves you in absolutely no doubt that this is an animal that has been trained, and is far more intelligent that the norm, and you have a very strong feeling it is trying to communicate with you.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 3, 2009)

OOC:  Whoa!  very cool.

IC:  Jokad is taken aback by the animal's obviously docile behavior before recognizing that the bear is used to humans and was quite possibly trained by one. Certainly someone should be looking for him or her?

Still being cautious despite the bear's seeming comfort Jokad continues his slow approach until he is within the creature's reach.  Once there he hesitates for a few seconds ready to spring away should the bear's mood suddenly change.

Assuming it doesn't, he will gradually crouch down and examine the trap.  Knowing he is extremely vulnrable he says a quick prayer to Gozreh before attempting to lever open the trap.   He knows new pain will surge through the animal as the trap starts to move, he only hopes he can get it open quickly enough before its instincts again take over and it lashes out.  He has no desire to hurt this creature even if it attacks him in mindless agony.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 3, 2009)

"I hope that brute of a Shoanti isn't out there finding trouble without us," says Danth, eyes scanning the trees for any signs of his companion.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 3, 2009)

With a smile, Kael replies, "Have you ever known him to have _quiet_ trouble?"


----------



## Rhun (Dec 3, 2009)

Danth chuckles at Kael's comment. "Luckily, he seems to be able to take care of himself."


----------



## hewligan (Dec 4, 2009)

Jokad leverages his fingers into the jaws of the trap, and pulls. It budges a little, and he uses that opportunity to push suddenly with all of his force. It snaps open with a shuddering JANG. The bear lets out a loud growl. A gutteral noise from deep in its gut, as if it is stifling a roar.

It pulls its damaged leg close to its body, and lies there, as if trying to settle itself after the pain.

After a few seconds, it turns it face towards Jokad and nudges him gently in the back with his nose. The shoanti, still bent over the trap, trying to disable it safely by respringing it, feels the bear's nudge and turns nervously. The animal seems to point its snout towards the forest to the north urgently, its eyes wide. Jokad turns his head, but sees nothing.

-----

Back on the road, the party hear the snap of the trap as Jokad re-springs it. They have no idea what is going on, but turn to one another quizically. Kael looks distracted. As Danth goes to speak, the sorcerer holds up a hand in silence.

"Hear that?" he whispers.

"Dogs. I can head dogs barking. Not far to the north. They have caught the scent of something!"

-----

Back in the forest, Jokad at last catches on the wind the distant noise of dogs, barking, approaching.

The bear beside him tries to stand, stumbles as the pain hits him, and lies again, moaning as if frustrated at its weakness.

Something is coming.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 4, 2009)

Jovik awoke from his catnap at the sound of the dogs. He would sleep anywhere, but it seemed that innate cautiousness applied even when he was asleep. He rouses himself, a little more refreshed from his nap. "I hear dogs too, did Jokad go find a kennel?" he asks. 

"No, those are too far away. So do we go see Jokad or wait for him to burst out of those bushes?" Jovik asks Danth and Kael.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 4, 2009)

The adrenaline has kicked in for Jokad being that near and that vulnrable to such a powerful creature.  The benefit of which is a clearing of the fogginess of alcohol fumes, at least for a time.

He recognizes the bear's unease instantly, and it's source, once he hears the sound of the dogs.  Someone was actually hunting this creature.  The thought was unconscionable to the young Shoanti.

No longer afraid of the bear, he quickly says (though doubting he can understand him)...

"Rest easy brother of the forest.  I have friends nearby.  I shall summon them and we will face what comes together."

Not completely forgetting the wildness of the creature, he takes two cautious steps away then bolts back toward the road at a dead sprint.  As he runs he shouts, "Danth, Kael!!  Bring that laggard Jovik and my horse and come on in haste!  I have a friend who is injured and hunters approach!!"

He continues to thunder through the brush toward his friends until he sees them on the move.  He then turns and dashes back toward the injured bear, bow now in hand.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 4, 2009)

Upon hearing Jokad's voice, Danth (already dismounted) grabs the reigns of both his and Jokad's horse, and begins leading them into the woods toward his companions voice. "Come brothers," he says to the others. "It sounds as though there is need for Sarenae's mercy."


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 4, 2009)

Kael looks to Mal and says, "Stay close." With that, the sorcerer clicks his tongue against the roof of his mouth, as he urges his mount onward. Following along with Jovik and Danth, Kael keeps his eyes peeled for the approaching animals, his arcane might ready if need be.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 4, 2009)

Jovik mutters "Bolting from the bush, I should have waged some coin with Kael on the outcome."

But Jovik does a sloppy somersualt from his horse and shaking his head to clear the fog, leads the horse along after the trail Jokad has blazed through the brush.


----------



## hewligan (Dec 4, 2009)

The horses are not very comfortable being led through the thick, overgrown forest, and in the end Kael has to dismount and lead his mount carefully.

You travel some hundred yards into the forest before you catch up with Jokad, who stands stationary, his bow drawn and aimed ahead, his attention focused.

Beside him, moving slowly as if in some pain, is a very large black bear. It too faces the coming noise. It stands, although one of its rear legs is held gingerly, and you can see a raw wound there.

You can hear hounds approaching. Jovik guesses four, maybe five. Close now. And then a voice, loud, slurring, gutteral, speaking some strange tongue, shouting commands at the hounds.

They will be upon you soon.

OOC: do any of you speak Giant? You have 2 rounds to prepare, then combat!


----------



## Rhun (Dec 4, 2009)

Danth moves closer to the bear, slowly and non-threatening, trying to get a better look at the creature's leg. He chants a prayer as he goes, asking for Sarenae to protect him and his companions against evil in the coming battle.


*Heal +11 to diagnose how bad (i.e., how much healing) the bear needs. 

And also, cast Magic Circle vrs Evil, duration 70 minutes. Anyone who remains within a 10' radius of Danth will get a +2 to AC and Saves against evil critters.*


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 4, 2009)

*AC 20 (mage armor, shield); HP 36*

"What tongue is that," Kael asks softly as he positions himself and Mal near his allies. Kael and Mal seem to just instantly accept that they're protecting a bear, however that could be due to the fact that human/animal friendships just make sense. 

Deep within Kael, his arcane energies draw to a ready, preparing a bolt of fiery energy to lash out at trouble with.

[sblock=OOC]
AC is now 20 from Mage Armor and Shield (which took the two rounds to cast), which puts Mal's AC at 28.

I've 5 1st level, 6 2nd level, and 4 3rd level spells left for the day.[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Dec 5, 2009)

OOC:  Jokad doesn't speak giant but would he recognize it since they are his species enemy?  The post below assumes yes.  His actions would be different if you rule he doesn't recognize it.  He would probably shout out a warning to the hunter to move on.


IC:  Jokad notices his companions filter in out of the corner of his eye.  He speaks in a low growl without taking his eyes off the approaching sounds.

"Be cautious, this bear has been trained and is used to humans BUT he is hurt and afraid.  If there is to be a fight I would give him wide berth."

"Picket your horses back a bit but leave Mist free.  He is a fierce creature and will fight if it comes to it."

He seems to want to say more but his speech suddenly stops when he hears the guttural voice of the would-be hunter.  You see the muscles on his left forearm tense and bulge and his knuckles whiten on the stout ash longbow.

"Giant," he growls.

"Spread out and be ready for a fight.  This will not be a pleasant exchange."

His new spear is thrust into the turf near at hand and ready for a quick grab.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 5, 2009)

OOC: Jovik does indeed speak Giant. The boy is full of surprises. 

Jovik nods to Jokad. "Yeap" is his only response. Gull's Wing seems to hover in midair as Jovik spins it in his fingers. His eyes are still a little red, but they stare unblinkingly towards the sound of the dogs as he slides forward and behind a tree.


----------



## hewligan (Dec 5, 2009)

Fenris said:


> OOC: Jovik does indeed speak Giant. The boy is full of surprises.
> 
> Jovik nods to Jokad. "Yeap" is his only response. Gull's Wing seems to hover in midair as Jovik spins it in his fingers. His eyes are still a little red, but they stare unblinkingly towards the sound of the dogs as he slides forward and behind a tree.




Jovik recognises the words:

"Wide, boys. Wide. Time to snack on bear. Mamma is going to be soooo happy!"

The voice is rough and uneducated - either a hill giant or ogre - not a higher-bred giant (unless it is a very low-intelligence specimen).

All other commands are just short shouted words to order the dogs into position, things like "keep up", "move left", etc.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 5, 2009)

Jovik looks at Jokad and whispers "ogre, or maybe a hill giant, with four maybe five dogs, either way very close. Oh and the thing has a Mamma, so this won't be the end"


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 5, 2009)

A wicked grin forms on Kael's face, his inner thoughts causing Mal to grow more ready and alert.

"Oh, really," says Kael as Jovik tells Jokad of the Ogres. "Don't rush them...let me fire the first shot."

With that, Kael wraps his thoughts and blood around pulling so much arcane might into an area that it will explode with a fiery might upon the first dense group of foes he sees.

[sblock=OOC]Kael is readying a fireball that he will drop on the first group of foes he sees, laying it down for the most effect and impact. Basically, he'll want to get the most of the lumbering ogres into it that he can, as well as the dogs.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Dec 5, 2009)

"Aye" replies Jovik as he slinks to a tree a little farther back.


----------



## hewligan (Dec 6, 2009)

You wait in near silence for the last few seconds. Jovik can hear the last few words as the crashing sounds of the beasts come close.

"I smell manflesh" it offers, hungrily, as if from a mouth full of saliva.

And then the forests bursts open with activity. Five large, black hounds leap and bound over fallen logs. Their matted black fur and strong stench hints at a squalid life, but they appear well fed, albeit feral and frightening. Their green eyes dart about as if absorbing the situation as they rapidly close the gap to you.

Behind then, some twenty yards back, the massive hulk of a ogrekin lumbers through the trees and into view. A huge, muscular creature with a wide mouth,  red eyes, strange warts and twisted masses of flesh mottling his incredibly muscular (and fat) form. He is almost bald, apart from a few scraggly clumps of hair, and weilds an huge spear in one hand. The other hand is empty, but you can see the strangely distended finger, about three times the size of a normal finger, probably making that hand hard to use.

"I's huntin bear!" He shouts in coarse common. "Guess I's hunting peoples now too!".

OOC: You have a free round for ranged attacks (or other non-close-combat manouvres), and then next round it toe to toe. Kael, taking account of the distance between (5 hounds are spread out over 5 squares in a line, ogrekin stands 5 squares back (4 square gap) in the middle) - please resolve the fireball attack.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 7, 2009)

"Fire,"says Kael with a touch of gallows humor in his voice. From the tip of a pointed finger, which is aimed at a space between the ogre and his hands, a tiny red ball, the size of a marble, flies forth with it's deadly capacity held within until the point of anticipation is no more.

[sblock=OOC]If I'm reading it right and laying the 20-foot radius right, I should be able to drop a 6d6 fireball between the ogre and his hounds and hit all of them. A 20-foot radius is 8 squares across, upward and downward, with a nice area of coverage within. Fireball DC is 16.

Init is 1d20+2[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Dec 7, 2009)

Jokad calmly stands near to the bear, Bruthazimus' powerful bow drawn taunt to his ear.  His focus is solely on the great mishapen brute and he looses two arrows before dropping the weapon to the springy turf and preparing to meet the monster head on with the Impaler of Thorns.


OOC:INIT 14, Roll Lookup

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2340851/; both attacks are at +2 to hit so hit AC 17 for 6 dmg and AC 18 for 11 dmg

As a free action he then drops his bow as a 2nd free action he draws his spear (quick draw).


----------



## Rhun (Dec 7, 2009)

Danth steps behind Jokad and the bear, and acting quickly he calls upon Sarenae to smite down the ogre with her righteous might!


*AC: 22 (24 vrs EVIL), Hit Points: 56/56

Initiative: 20
Deific Vengeance on the ogre. 4d6 damage: 15 points. Will save vrs DC16

Magic Circle vrs Evil in effect, duration 70 minutes

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Read Magic
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Divine Favor + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Deific Vengeance (CD), Hold Person, Resist Energy, Silence + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil, Dispel Magic + (d)Searing Light
- Level 4: Holy Smite, Summon Monster IV + (d) Fire Shield
[/sblock]*
[sblock=Deific Vengeance]
Conjuration (Summoning)
Level: Cleric 2
Casting Time: 1 Standard Action
Range: Close (25' +5' per 2 levels)
Target: One Creature
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Will half
Spell Resistance: Yes

Spell inflicts 1d6 damage per two caster levels (max5d6), or 1d6 per caster level if the
target is undead (max 10d6). The attack automatically hits. A successful will save reduces
damage to half. [/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Dec 7, 2009)

OOC: Awaiting Kael's rolls and Jovik's actions


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 8, 2009)

OOC

Leave it to Iinvisible Castle to come back up, only to sour my rolls. 

Initiative and Fireball (1d20+2=4, 6d6=17)


----------



## hewligan (Dec 8, 2009)

Danth reacts fastest. He steps behind Jokad and the bear, and acting quickly he calls upon Sarenae to smite down the ogre with her righteous might!

The ogre-kin howls in rage and pain as the purity of the divine light lances into him through the canopy of trees. It pushes him into a crouch, as if he has been smashed by its force, before the light vanishes and the monster rises slowly to his full height.

Before he gets close to recovering, two arrows slam into him, both embedding deep in his flesh. He hollers in pain, and shouts out a curse in his giant tongue.

And then, the next second, while the retinal residue of the divine power of Danth's magic is still fading, the fire ball erupts.

3 of the 5 hounds are vaporised almost instantly, except it is not quite so clean as that. Two fall dead, their burning frames shivering and twitching with what you hope is remnant synaptic impulse. The other runs a short distance, howling in clear distress as its fur burns like an inferno, before it too drops, a boiling mess of flesh.

2 hounds manage to evade the fireball, taking some damage, and howling in pain, but alive, and now insane with rage.

As the fire lifts in a roiling wave of dark smoke, you can see that something has snapped within the spirit of the ogre-kin. He has turned to flee, too far from you to engage. He is blubbering to himself, crying and cursing softly, as if in comfort. His giant spear has been left lying on the forest floor as he crashes and barges his way back the way he came, crying for his mamma.

OOC: 2 hounds on you. Init and actions please. Jovik missed the last (free-action) turn. Ogre-kin is about 35' away from you.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 8, 2009)

OOC:  IC is down again so I am trying a new dice roller hopefully it works.

INIT 12, 1d20+2=12
HIT AC 29 for 20 dmg  1d20+12=29  4d6+7=20

I assume the foliage and rugged terrain are not going to allow us to simply stand still and fire arrows at his retreating form.  Seeing as the round starts at a distance of 35', I'll assume that is max visability (100% concealment, not neccessarily cover).

Jokad (already has spear in hand from quick draw previous round) moves his 30' forward (taking AOs from the dogs if neccessary) then launches his spear at the retreating ogre.  Even if there are multiple range increment penalties he should hit rather easily.  Using my new feat Vital Strike to double up the weapon dmg, in this case 4d6 - my own mini fireball!!


IC:  Jokad's expression is as hard as stone.  You doubt he even hears the yelping of the wounded hounds even as they charge visciously forward.  He simply explodes forward, dashing past fang and claw his eyes solely focused on the retreating form of the ogre.  The barbed point of his new weapon glints dangerously in the morning light just before taut muscles fire it forward with the strength of a ballista bolt.  His aim is true cutting cleanly through the thrashing brush to slam into the ogre's broad back with a meaty smack.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 9, 2009)

*AC 20 (mage armor, shield); HP 36; SpD 1: 5, 2: 6, 3:3*

"I'll get the ogre," shouts Kael as his arcane methods pull heat and energy from the world around it and another fiery marble is launched from Kael's pointed finger toward the fleeing ogre.

It may seem like overkill, but Kael isn't too keen on this one ogre warning others.

[sblock=OOC]Init: 1d20+2
Fireball: 6d6

The above are placeholders, due to invisible castle being down. If you feel like it, hewligan, I trust you rolling them for me.  I'll check again, in a few, though and roll them if I can on IC.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 9, 2009)

Fully confident that his companions will deal with the ogre, Danth draws _Crimson Dawn_ and moves to engage the nearest dog. The curved blade radiates the blazing golden-red flames of Sarenae as it slashes through the air and strikes the foe.


*AC: 22 (24 vrs EVIL), Hit Points: 56/56

Initiative: 10
Attack: 24
Damage: 14 total (8+6 fire)


Magic Circle vrs Evil in effect, duration 70 minutes

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Read Magic
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Divine Favor + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Deific Vengeance (CD), Hold Person, Resist Energy, Silence + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil, Dispel Magic + (d)Searing Light
- Level 4: Holy Smite, Summon Monster IV + (d) Fire Shield
[/sblock]*


----------



## Fenris (Dec 9, 2009)

OOC: Sorry Hew, end of the term and lots of exams and papers flooding in to be graded.

Jovik waits behind the tree waiitng for Kael's firey burst to go off. Once it does he dashed around the tree, daggers in both hands and slices into the closest dog.

[sblock]
IC still down
+9/+4  1d4+1d6+2/1d4+2 on my attacks.

[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Dec 9, 2009)

Jokad bursts forward. Kael, about to invoke his spell, curses at his friend. The back of Jokad blocks his target, and he doesn't want to send both friend and foe up in flames. Still cursing under his breath, Kael lets the spell wait for now ....

Jokad, however, waits for nothing. He is off at a tear, jumping over fallen logs and letting branches and the likes strike at him as he sets chase.

The ogre is a big target, but he is moving fast and weaving between trees, and despite Jokad's speed, he remains at a distance.

Jokad, still running, pulls back and releases his spear. It flies forward through the air, rotating slowly as it goes. The air makes a keening noise as it passes through.

WHAM!

Straight into the back of the ogre. The beast shudders, keeps moving a few paces, and then falls over like a dead weight. Jokad, still running fast, slows himself to a stop just as he reaches the body of the ogre. His spear, embedded all the way to cover the entire metal head, appears to be vibrating still. Jokad thinks, for a second, that it is the last remnants of motion from his throw, but it continues to judder for a few seconds too long, and a gentle moan escapes from it. A hungry moan. As if the thing is feasting.

Jokad wrests it from the body, thick with ichor. As it relinquishes its grasp on the corpse, it comes free with a sickening squelch.

---

OOC: Can the rest of you use an online dice roller please - any one will do. If not, just make a roll and post it here and I will trust you for the time being. In time, either invisiblecastle will return, or we will find a good alternative. Pain in the buttocks, but such is life, and I am pretty sure I can trust you all now, given how demonstrably honest you have been in the past.

OOC: I assumed Jokad went first since he was the only one to post an initiative so far.

OOC: Fenris: I feel your pain!


----------



## Rhun (Dec 9, 2009)

*OOC: I posted all of my rolls, with the links...did you miss them? Though Jokad beat Danth by 2 in initiative.*


----------



## hewligan (Dec 9, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: I posted all of my rolls, with the links...did you miss them? Though Jokad beat Danth by 2 in initiative.*




Sorry! I am useless (and there was football on the TV and I had a beer in my hand ...... I will do better tomorrow).


----------



## frostrune (Dec 9, 2009)

hewligan said:


> His spear, embedded all the way to cover the entire metal head, appears to be vibrating still. Jokad thinks, for a second, that it is the last remnants of motion from his throw, but it continues to judder for a few seconds too long, and a gentle moan escapes from it. A hungry moan. As if the thing is feasting.
> 
> Jokad wrests it from the body, thick with ichor. As it relinquishes its grasp on the corpse, it comes free with a sickening squelch.




Still scowling he raises the gore covered spearhead nearer to his eyes and examines it for any sign that it is 'alive' or something more than it appears.

Finding nothing the big brute shrugs non-commitally then wipes the tip on a patch of thick grass.  

He now turns his attention back to the ogre.  "A sorry degenerate excuse for the race that warred upon my ancestors," he thinks to himself.  Between the creature's natural lack of hygene and the smell of burnt flesh it takes a strong stomach to turn the creature over and search for valuables, but Jokad goes about the task stoically and stuffs what little he finds in his belt pouch.

It then occurs to him that he has left his companions alone with a wild and wounded bear.  Despite its seeming gentle nature it cannot be fully trusted.  For the impulsive shoanti thought is action; he grabs up his spear and trots back toward his companions leaving the ogre corpse for the vultures and the wolves.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 10, 2009)

*AC 20 (mage armor, shield); HP 36; SpD 1: 4, 2: 6, 3:3*

"Or not," says Kael quickly as he turns his focus from the Ogre toward it's remaining hounds. Quickly three bolts of force fly unerringly toward their targets, with two impacting into the dog Danth is facing and one into Jovik's foe.

[sblock=OOC]I'm sorry, too. However, I finished finals today and I'm out of school for the Winter break until Jan 4th, 2010. 

Initiative and three magic missiles. (1d20+2=18, 1d4+1=4, 1d4+1=4, 1d4+1=3)

That's 8 into Danth's and 3 into Jovik's, I just picked them in order.

IC is back up.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Dec 10, 2009)

[sblock=Jovik's rolls]
Init
1d20+8=11

Attacks
1d20+9=12, 1d4+2+1d6=7
1d20+4=14, 1d4+2=5

Full of fail.
[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Dec 12, 2009)

Kael's magic surges into the bodies of the hounds before they can reach their foes. The first howls in pain and anguish as the twin bolts sear deep into its side. It turns as it runs, skittering on the slippery forest floor, and goes to ground. With a single well aimed smack the bear turns the hound's skull to mush. The bear takes a look at its paw, frowns as if in distaste of the mess, and wipes its paw on the forest floor.

The second hound takes a hit from Kael too, but does not slow. Jovik tries to stab the thing, but its motion carries it just inches from his strike. The hound leaps towards Danth, but before its bared jaws can connect with the priest's exposed face, Danth slices hard and fast across its path, disconnecting its head from its shoulders, and sending both parts separately thudding to the forest floor.

Jokad comes jogging back to the clearing, assessing the situation. Combat is over. His blood is just now rising .... he could have done with a little more action after so long out of practice.

In his left hand he carries the things he found on the orgre-kin. A comfort blanket of some sort, with fabric badges clumsily stitched to it (although the badges are of various types, some quite fancy). In addition, a belt pouch that on inspection contains some knuckle bones and a few shiny items.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 12, 2009)

"Well, that went better that expected," says Danth, looking about at his companions. The flames along the edge of _Crimson Dawn_ flicker and die, and the cleric takes an oiled rag from his pouch and begins to clean the blood off of the weapon's blade. "Is anyone injured?"


*AC: 22 (24 vrs EVIL), Hit Points: 56/56

Magic Circle vrs Evil in effect, duration 70 minutes

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Read Magic
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Divine Favor + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Deific Vengeance (CD), Hold Person, Resist Energy, Silence + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil, Dispel Magic + (d)Searing Light
- Level 4: Holy Smite, Summon Monster IV + (d) Fire Shield[/sblock]*


----------



## Fenris (Dec 12, 2009)

Jovik drops his hands, the daggers still in them and takes a step back toward Danth and away from the bear. He remains calm but wary and looks expectantly between Jokad and the bear.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 12, 2009)

Jokad surveys the carnage and smiles.  He watches the bear as he strides back toward the others.  "Stay calm and move slowly.  Our friend bear needs some healing but let me try and talk to him first."

He pulls the final potion of speak with animal from his belt and drinks it down as he moves closer.  He crouches down within its reach and speaks softly.  "Brother of the forest, I am Jokad.  I am your friend.  We <gesturing to encompass the group> are your friends.  This man <gesturing to Danth> can heal your wound.  Will you let him come closer?"


OOC:  This is my last potion but they have proven surprisingly helpful.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 12, 2009)

"Mal and I are well," says Kael. "We'll keep an eye out while the bear is attended to."


----------



## hewligan (Dec 12, 2009)

The bear sees to smile through its pain.

"Kibb" it states in terms that make it clear that this is his name.

You have a chat with him, and early on he lets you know that he is familiar with healing magic and comfortable with Danth approaching him to apply something to remove or reduce the pain.

He is worried about his master. Jakardos, the leader of the rangers at Fort Rannick. The Fort was attacked by ogres. A few rangers survived and fled, planning to try and raise help and recapture the fort. But then they were captured in turn by a family of ogres. Three weeks ago!

He has spent the last three weeks trying to find someone to help, trying to elude the ogres who are looking for him. He is scared his master and the other men may be dead. He can lead you to the ogres shack. It is not far.

OOC: Jokad and Jovik have heard of a deformed ogre family in these parts called the Grauls. They are seldom seen, but responsible for many disappearances and one of the main reasons that every single caravan in these parts travels with a few heavily armoured guards and trained dogs.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 12, 2009)

*OOC: How much healing does the bear require?*


----------



## hewligan (Dec 12, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: How much healing does the bear require?*




He is down 15hp - about 8 of that is from the leg wound, 5 from being malnourished, and 2 from earlier wounds that have healed poorly.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 13, 2009)

hewligan said:


> The bear sees to smile through its pain.
> 
> "Kibb" it states in terms that make it clear that this is his name.
> 
> ...




Jokad rocks back on his heels, eyes wide.  He turns to his friends and relays the news: The fort is lost to the ogres.  The few rangers that escaped have been captured by the Grauls.  More specifically he looks at Jovik, "This is Kibb <indicating the bear>... he is _Jakardos'_ companion.  He can lead us to the Grauls."  

"What do we do?"


----------



## Rhun (Dec 14, 2009)

Danth examines the bear's state, and then calls upon Sarenae's blessing to heal the mighty animal.  The Dawnflower's healing warmth flows into the bear, mending wounds, and repairing the ills caused by the creature's trials. After a final look to make sure the bear is back in top condition, the cleric turns his attention back to the others.

"What do you know of these Grauls, Jokad? How many of them are there?"


*OOC: Cast Cure Light Wounds w/ Healer's Blessing (+50% healing) for a total of 15 points of damage cured (rolled 10, +50% for 15)*


----------



## hewligan (Dec 14, 2009)

Rhun said:


> "What do you know of these Grauls, Jokad? How many of them are there?"




The answer is "not a whole lot, other than tavern tales". They are a degenerate family of ogre-kin led by a matriarch. There are rumours (bawdy tavern-talk) of sordid goings-ons, and that the matriarch is the size of a large bed and quite enjoys the company of her many sons (and unfortunate prisoners before they are tortured and eaten).


----------



## frostrune (Dec 14, 2009)

hewligan said:


> The answer is "not a whole lot, other than tavern tales". They are a degenerate family of ogre-kin led by a matriarch. There are rumours (bawdy tavern-talk) of sordid goings-ons, and that the matriarch is the size of a large bed and quite enjoys the company of her many sons (and unfortunate prisoners before they are tortured and eaten).





OOC:   Ewww...

IC:  Jokad seems a bit embarassed not quite knowing how to tell his pious friend the degenerate rumors he has heard of the Grauls.

"Truthfully they were kind of a crude joke amongst the hard-bitten mountaineers at the Fort.  They were real enough and dangerous enough I suppose, but they were kind of isolated and cowardly.  Only the most unlucky or foolhardy ever fell prey to them.  But if they or their kind were able to take the fort it would seem a lot of good men died because they underestimated this threat."

"I'm not sure what to make of them, Danth, but I know the few who escaped the massacre at the fort only to be taken alive by the Grauls are wishing they died with their brothers.  We have to rescue them or put them out of their misery."

"Jovik and I had friends among the rangers.  I swear by the four winds and the great bear totem they'll have their revenge!!"   He draws his sword with a flourish igniting the blade with its white-hot radiance and lets out a blood-curdling howl that echoes chillingly from the rough hills.

The Shadde Quah was now on the hunt.  The war on the giant-kin had begun.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 14, 2009)

Danth smiles at his companion's howl. "Well, now they know we're coming," he jokes. "In all seriousness, we should be on our way. If there is any chance of the rangers surviving, it diminishes with each passing hour. We should strike these Grauls now, and strike them hard."


----------



## hewligan (Dec 14, 2009)

The bear, sensing the turn of events in its favour, nuzzles at Danth's hand for a second in gratitude (still sending a shiver of trepidation through the priest, it must be said), and then clearly trying to point the way with its nose and a flick of its head. Following the path, angling just slight deeper into the woods. It may be a tricky journey with the horses, and they will compromise your speed and perhaps your stealth somewhat, but what can you do?

OOC: Let me know if you wish to follow the bear's directions, and if you want to take the horses with you.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 15, 2009)

OOC:  We really have no choice but to take the horses but I think it wise we keep them far back from the bear (and vice versa).  I would recommend Jovik, Danth, & Kael walk the horses (someone take mine as well) some distance back while I range ahead with Kibb.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 15, 2009)

Danth notes that Jokad plans to scout ahead with Kibb. "Keep an eye open for a clearing or such on the way to this "shack." We can leave the horses there, and hopefully they will remain safe for a bit."


----------



## hewligan (Dec 15, 2009)

OOC: to clarify, the Kreegs are half-ogres, hence the ogre-kin tag. The bear mentioned ogres at the fort (rather than half-breeds)

The walk is short, perhaps 30 minutes of so through forest paths that appear to be relatively well established, whether by deer and animals, or the ogre-kin you do not know.

As you approach the site, strange fetishes start to decorate the trees. Bones hung from dried strips of meat or ligament, copper coins bashed thin and embedded into the trees, bloodied daubs that hint at danger, stones in little piles, clearly organised in certain little pyramids, or circles, even the odd animal skull, crudely painted in blood, hanging from a low branch.

There are no clear areas to leave the horses, but Kibb is indicating that the homestead is very near, just through the trees ahead.

OOC: Let me know your desired approach, and if suitable please provide rolls for any actions you wish to take.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 15, 2009)

Jokad motions for all to stop and he slides back to join the others.

Whispering he says, "Kibb seems to be aggitated.  I think we are very close.  Let's find a thick stand of trees or brush and picket the horses there and hope they are alright.  Grab a little food from the packs in case we have to flee without them."

"We continue the rest of the way as silent as we can. If it comes to a fight, and it will, expect no mercy and grant none.  Do not allow yourself to be taken alive."


Jokad eyes up the best spot he can to leave the horses then they continue toward the homestead.  He'll stay a little way in front with the bear.


OOC: Who are the Kreegs?  I thought we were fighting the Grauls.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 16, 2009)

"No, you wait for me to scout it out' says Jovik as he creeps silent as a shadow forward through the trees to see what the bear is leading them towards.

[sblock]
Sorry fro the delay, first day of finals and I got rear-ended in my car  Mostly Ok, but should be back in the saddle soon.

Stealth 
1d20+14=29
[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Dec 16, 2009)

frostrune said:


> OOC: Who are the Kreegs?  I thought we were fighting the Grauls.




OOC: Sorry, the Grauls. You are fighting the Grauls. The Kreegs come later


----------



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2009)

While Jovik scouts ahead and Jokad and Kibb keep watch, Danth looks for a nice thick stand of trees in which to secure the horses. A stand that is preferably obscured by other trees and shrubs so that the horses will not be easily seen from the trail.


*AC: 22 (24 vrs EVIL), Hit Points: 56/56

Magic Circle vrs Evil in effect, approximately 40 minutes remaining


[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Read Magic
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Divine Favor + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Deific Vengeance (CD), Hold Person, Resist Energy, Silence + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil, Dispel Magic + (d)Searing Light
- Level 4: Holy Smite, Summon Monster IV + (d) Fire Shield
[/sblock]*


----------



## hewligan (Dec 16, 2009)

Jovik slinks through the forest for a hundred yards or so on silent feet until at last he  can see the homestead.

It is in a clearing, with two buildings, one the main homestead (to the west), and a barn-like structure to the east. There is a rather ill-kept vegetable patch south of the barn, with lots of maize and stubby green plants that suggests potatoes or similar. The roof of the barn sags, as if aged and ill maintained. The main house is in a similar state of slow decay.

In the yard, between the two buildings, an 8 foot tall monstrous ogre pads back and forth. He has a grotesquely deformed head that resembles a giant pumpkin on one side, as if some tumors have taken root and gone crazy. He wanders slowly over to the cornfield, stopping to pull a few weeds from between the stalks, and shouting an obscenity at a crow that had dared to land on the edge of the vegetable patch. He carries a large ogre-hook weapon, that he uses to pick dirt from under his nails after he has finished picking a few weeds.

Jovik, just five feet from the eastern edge of the clearing, is only twenty or so feet away from this ogre-kin, but he is blissfully unaware of the young rogue's presence.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 18, 2009)

Jovik debates for a bit and thinks to himself "WWJD" "What Would Jokad Do?" and with a grin pulls a pair of daggers. With Gull's Wing in one hand and a normal dagger in the other. Jovik strikes silently and quickly throwing both daggers with precision, both burying themselves deep in the ogre's neck.

[sblock]
1d20+9=25, 1d4+2+1d6+4d6=29

1d20+4=21, 1d4+2+4d6=25

Woot! 54 points of damage. Gotta love Sneak Attack.  

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 18, 2009)

Having secured and hidden the horses, Danth returns to Jokad's side. "I hope Jovik is not getting himself into trouble."


----------



## frostrune (Dec 18, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Having secured and hidden the horses, Danth returns to Jokad's side. "I hope Jovik is not getting himself into trouble."




"As long as he's not too hungover he'll be fine," Jokad says flippantly but there is a hint of concern in his face.


----------



## hewligan (Dec 18, 2009)

The daggers don't just hit, they seem to dig themselves into the thick flesh and muscles of the deformed ogres' neck, burying halfway down the blade. The monstrous man staggers momentarily to his right knee, his eyes fixing on Jovik. There is fear and pain, and perhaps a lack of comprehension behind those eyes. He bellows in pain, perhaps fear ... and turns to run towards the barn.

Gull's Wing twitches, shudders, and pulls itself free from the flesh, spinning back to  Jovik's waiting hand. The ogre's neck is slick with blood, the gash from Gull's Wing is ragged and deep. The ogre almost stumbles as he runs. He is clearly suffering.

Jovik, hand on the dagger, knows he has just this once chance to fell the beast before he gets into he barn. Just this one throw.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 18, 2009)

"Either too hungover or feeling a bit too ambitious this morning," suggests Kael with a bit of concern in his voice, as well.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 20, 2009)

Jovik swore as he snagged Gull's Wing out of the air. he had hoped to dropped the swollwn monstrosity with the two daggers so he could not alert the others. Still, if he got this shot off...... there would be one less Graul. With a flip of the wrist he holds Gull's Wing be the blade and sends it spinning at the back at the ogre where it hit with a sickening thud.

[sblock]
IC is down I used the WotC dice roller
To hit
Roll(1d20)+11:
16,+11
Total:27

Damage
Roll(1d4)+2:
2,+2
Total:4

Roll(1d6)+0:
6,+0
Total:6

So 10 damage.
[sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Dec 20, 2009)

Jovik doesn't even have time to draw another dagger. His right hand opens, catches the flashing Gull's Wing, and with a single motion pulls back and releases the blade.

The ogre-thing is moving crazily, weaving as if in great pain. Jovik holds his breath. Everything seems slow. He can see the blade tumbling end over end, crossing the distance.

The mutated face of the ogre turns to glance at Jovik in a half-second, as it slows itself a tiny amount in order to turn into the barn and into safety.

Jovik's dagger hits it hard between the eyes. It stands there for a few seconds, calmly staring at Jovik, a look of confusion and perhaps fear on its face. It is hard to tell, through the swollen tumours that swell its head. It continues to stare, and then its knees crumple beneath it, and it falls face forward into the soil.

Jovik can see Gull's Wing twitch, but it is stuck fast, held down by the huge mass of the dead ogre-kin.

Jovik releases the breath he has been holding.

He knew he wouldn't miss.

He knew it.

OOC: Congratulations, you single-handedly downed a pretty bad-ass ogre, with your final shot taking it exactly to death, not a single hit point more.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 20, 2009)

*OOC: Where were those throws when we were fighting "The Scarecrow" or whatever that thing was called? LOL! Nice work, Fenris.*


----------



## Fenris (Dec 21, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: Where were those throws when we were fighting "The Scarecrow" or whatever that thing was called? LOL! Nice work, Fenris.*





OOC: No sneak attack against a construct under 3.5 rules  That though is the beauty of a rogue who can get the jump on something. But now comes the quandary, do I try to go get Gull's Wing 

Jovik relaxed for a moment as the ogre fell, the alarm may have not yet been sounded. But a frown crept over his face as his dagger did not return. He liked that dagger. Jovik took another step to the very edge of the tree line. he stuck his head out a took a good look around. Then he took a deep breath and began running fast towards the body, intent on retrieving his dagger.

OOC: Perception +10, if he sees anything if won;t go, otherwise there, get the dagger and back to the tree line. FAST.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 21, 2009)

Jokad squats impatiently in a thicket several yards back from where he 'thinks' Jovik should be.

"Things are awfully quiet," Jokad growls to quietly to Kibb.  "What is that fool up to?  He better not be getting into trouble without me."


----------



## hewligan (Dec 21, 2009)

Jovik, seeing no movement, pounces from the treeline, hugging the edge of the barn , and keeping low. He reaches the body of the ogre. It is warm, and stinks. There is no time for ceremony or respect for the dead. He sticks a hand under its head and tries to pull Gull's Wing free. It doesn't budge.

A few swift kicks turns the large head slightly to the side, and Gull's Wing starts to twitch. As Jovik lowers his hand to the hilt, the blade pulls itself free.

He feels a wave of relief, notices the sticky gore on his boot (one of those tumours must have burst with his kicks), smells the hideous stench that is rising from the pus there, and then turns and runs back to the trees, keeping the same low profile.

He has not been seen, but there is a giant ogre-kin corpse lying beside the vegetable patch, so the element of surprise os only going to last as long as nobody comes out investigating into the yard.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 21, 2009)

Danth moves up beside Jokad. "If he isn't back in a few moments, I say we go after him...I'd like to engage these ogre's while my protection spell is still in effect."


----------



## Fenris (Dec 21, 2009)

Jovik heads back quickly through the trees, making little noise despite his rapid pace. He emerges from the trees to the group. "Ok, small farmstead just ahead, house, barn, not much more than that. The Grauls are there. Well Big Brother Graul was there. He was twice as ugly and twice as tough as his little brother. But his body is lying in plain sight, couldn't move him. So we had better move quickly." reports Jovik.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 21, 2009)

Danth breathes a sigh of relief as Jovik returns, and nods at his comrade's report. "Lead on then. I'm ready."


----------



## frostrune (Dec 21, 2009)

Fenris said:


> Jovik heads back quickly through the trees, making little noise despite his rapid pace. He emerges from the trees to the group. "Ok, small farmstead just ahead, house, barn, not much more than that. The Grauls are there. Well Big Brother Graul was there. He was twice as ugly and twice as tough as his little brother. But his body is lying in plain sight, couldn't move him. So we had better move quickly." reports Jovik.





"Twice as tough," Jokad scoffs but he flashes Jovik an approving wink.

"Well, let's move then.  Let Kibb lead the way.  Maybe he can pick up the scent of his master."

Jokad stands and checks his gear.  He straps his shield to his left arm and hefts the Impaler of Thorns and starts to trot after the impatient bear.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 21, 2009)

OOC:  If the bear doesn't detect any familiar scents within a couple of rounds, I would suggest we hit the barn.  That was where the ogre was fleeing to when Jovik killed him.  Jokad will also drag the body around the corner out of immediate sight.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 22, 2009)

For the time being, Kael and Mal are quiet and keeping close to their allies. For what little it's needed, Kael is saving his voice for the coming battle and its need in his eldritch displays.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 22, 2009)

Danth follows behind Jokad, Kibb and Jovik, moving as quietly as possible. He holds his shield ready, and his free hand hovers near the hilt of _Crimson Dawn_. He wasn't sure if there were ogres in the barn, but it made sense to be prepared for anything...especially after all he had seen in the past couple of years.

*OOC: I agree with checking the barn first before hitting the shack!*


----------



## hewligan (Dec 22, 2009)

You set of together towards the clearing that houses the homestead and barn. Jovik signals to the barn, points out the giant corpse of the ogre (it really is larger than the last one, although perhaps not quite twice as large), and then you are off.

It is easier this time to remain concealed, as you can hug the edge of the trees all the way to the rear of the barn, and then, crouching, run one by one along the wall. Jovik, leading the way, motions everyone to stop, just a few feet from the corpse and the edge of the barn.

You can hear normal forest noises - the wind, the odd bird noise, etc. Jovik is peering intently at the farmstead across the way, searching for life. He then moves to peek around the corner inside the large doors of the barn.

The barn houses several mounds of molding hay, grain stores, and even a large but crude still. Two catwalks rise up along the walls, leading to doors near the ceiling in the east wall. Lower, a pair of massive doors, boarded over with thick timbers, allow ground access to the room beyond (at the rear of the barn). Several dingy kennels are built into the walls under the catwalks.

The barn smells or rotting hay, animal excrement, fear, and a high note of poor quality, harsh alcohol. It is empty.

The corpse of the large ogre is perhaps too visible on the ground just outside the barn. Concealment is perhaps the first priority, but it is going to take a couple of people to drag the body into the barn and out of sight.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 22, 2009)

At Jovik's 'all clear' signal, Jokad immediately hands his spear to Kael and reaches down to grab the blood soaked collar of the dead ogre.  "C'mon mighty warrior," he says looking straight at Jovik, "help me drag him inside."

Once everyone is in (and the ogre is stuffed in an empty stall) we will kind of let Kibb sniff around and see if he picks up anything.  If not the boarded up door looks interesting...



OOC:  Starting tomorrow I will be out of contact for about a week.  Please NPC Jokad as needed in my absence.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 22, 2009)

Danth smiles and moves to help Jokad, realizing that in reality it is he who is the second strongest in the group. "Keep your eyes open Jovik, and I'll help Jokad."


*OOC: Danth can drag 875lb, so with Jokad's 1500lb dragging ability we should be able to move this fat bastard.*


----------



## hewligan (Dec 23, 2009)

Danth and Jokad easily pull the man inside. Well, not easily, because he does weigh a tonne and stink of putrid pus, sweat, pee, and worse, but easy enough that before long the small group are safely huddled inside the barn-cum-illicit-still.

Time for one or two quick breaths, but Kael, standing nearest the door, suddenly hears something. "Psst!" he signals. Everyone, as if trained, falls back against the inside wall.

Voices, coming from the homestead towards the barn, speaking Giant. 2, maybe 3.

Those that speak Giant understand the following snippets as the voices draw nearer (will be here in 1 round):

"Get drunk, enough left for a proper night"
"Yeah, but we need more"
"Well you do it. We need to steal more taters"
"Lets just get walloped and play games with one of the prisoners. I am hungry, though, so the games shouldn't drag on too long before I gets my meat from it."
"Yeah, lets eat the tall one, bit by bit, while he wriggles."
LAUGHTER


----------



## Rhun (Dec 23, 2009)

Hearing the voices, Danth quietly draws _Crimson Dawn_ and hefts his shield. He whispers to his companions. "We need to hit them hard and fast..."


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 23, 2009)

"If we're not worried about noise," whispers Kael in reply. "I can drop a fireball right on them if they're close enough to one and other."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 25, 2009)

"If this turns into a drawn out fight, others will hear anyway," whispers Danth.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 26, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> "If we're not worried about noise," whispers Kael in reply. "I can drop a fireball right on them if they're close enough to one and other."





"Drop it on them Kael, don't worry about me." says Jovik sliding next to the door and hiding in it's shadow. He has a dagger in each hand, ready to attack the ogres as they enter. "Hey scatter and hide and let all three enter before Kael drops his fireball."

OOC: ideally everyone will scatter and hide as they enter and Kael can drop his fireball on all three. Jovik has evasion so i am not worried about getting caught in it. Jovik will try to attack (sneak attack) the last one as he enters.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 26, 2009)

*AC 20 (mage armor, shield); HP 36; SpD 1: 4, 2: 6, 3:2*

After a brief pause, as what Jovik says registers, Kael nods once and says, "I'll make it as tight as I can, my friend, don't make me regret this..."

With that said, Kael moves back some, so as to drop the fireball as it's needed. Readied, Kael just waits until their unseen foes come within the proper area to drop his fiery cacophony.

[sblock=OOC]Fireball (DC 16) (6d6=24)
Initiative (as needed) (1d20+2=18)[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Dec 28, 2009)

OOC: Sorry for the short delay - but Christmas, family, and a cold all took their toll on my time.

Kael steps out into the open as he completes the arcane words and gestures that will summon forth his fireball.

The bead of fire flies out from his open palm, soaring towards the three ogrekin who have just reached the door of the barn. Jovik, hiding to one side, closes his eyes in expectation of the flames.

Before the fireball hits, Kael gets a good look at the three ogre-kin. They are small, perhaps adolescents or late teenagers at best. One has a vestigial arm on his left side that appears as muscled and developed as his other two arms. One has overlarge, milky white eyes. The third is particularly lumpy, but with stunted legs. All three open their mouths in surprise when they see Kael. The lumpy one manages to speak just before the fireball blossoms into life.

"Looks like elf meat? It is an elfy?"

And then the fireball explodes.

OOC: Reflex saves made, failed, and failed, in order of ogre-kin described above.

OOC: I need a reflex save from Jovik - with benefit of evasion meaning no damage if successful

When the retinal image burnt into the eyes fades, Kael can see that two of the ogre-kin now lie burnt and lifeless on the ground, a horrid stench rising from their bodies. The first one, with three arms, is badly burnt, but alive. His eyes are suddenly filled with fear.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 28, 2009)

Jovik had seen Kael's fireballs enough to know their pattern. It was still unnerving to stand still knowing it was coming. But Jovik trusted in his instincts and luck and ducked at the right time as the fireball exploded around him. His body gyrated as he dodged the heat. As the two ogres fell, Jovik stepped forward and shived Goblin Hook deftly into the ogre's back, right up into a lung before the thing could call for help.

[sblock]
Reflex save
1d20+11=21 

Surprise round strike.
1d20+11=22, 1d4+2+5d6=18 

Init for next round if needed
1d20+8=18 
[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Dec 28, 2009)

The middle ogre-kin, smouldering in places, his eyes darting about in fear, seems only to register the darting presence of the rogue at the last moment. The very last moment, as a dagger plunged deep into its back and pierced its lung. It gurgled out a last scream, dropping to the ground just inside the entrance to the barn, joining its brothers in death.

OOC: Congrats.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 28, 2009)

After a brief pause settles upon Kael, mirrored by Mal, the varisian sorcerer nods before he speaks, a forlornness steeled in his words.

"It's better done than undone," states Kael to the Wolves as his eyes brief settle on the youthful orge-kin, slain where his arcane might was unleashed. "It's best us Wolves do these deeds, because it'll be worse before it is better."

But, before too much macabre can settle upon the deeds, Kael looks toward Jovik, with an approving nod as he adds, "Well done, Jovik...both in the knife work and avoiding the blast. Now to wait and hear if the others out there noticed."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 29, 2009)

Danth raises an eyebrow at the carnage. "Well done, friends. I might as well just return to town for a drink." He smiles at his companions and waits to see if any further giant-kin come to inspect the blast.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 29, 2009)

Jovik, as cocky as ever flips his dagger up in the air and catches it behind his back. "Nice shot Kael, but you'll need to get better if you hope to singe my hair." laughs Jovik.

"Ok, 5 ogres down. Maybe 2-5 more based on what Jokad and I have heard. let's scout the rest of this barn before we head over to the house."


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 29, 2009)

After a dry chuckle, Kael says, "Or just use the directed spells that don't miss." However, it's said with a comrades wink and grin, softening what could otherwise be a threat.

"Anyhow, Jovik has a good idea," states Kael. "If we take our time and make them fight on our terms, we might be able rescue the others and come out of this in one piece."


----------



## hewligan (Dec 30, 2009)

Kibb, the giant black bear, moves with purpose towards the boarded up back door of the barn. He sniffs at the door with some anxiety, before turning to face you and offering a pitiful mewl. He starts to paw at the bottom of the door, as if desperate to open up a gap, but the wood is strong.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 30, 2009)

Danth looks about for any type of tool or item that can be used to begin prying the boards from the door.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 30, 2009)

"That door is going to take a while and be noisy. Let's hit the catwalks and see what is behind the doors upstairs first" suggests Jovik


----------



## Rhun (Dec 30, 2009)

"Judging by Kibb's reaction, I'd say the prisoners are beyond this door," says Danth in response to Jovil's suggestion about checking the catwalks. "They could be wounded or dying...we should try to reach them as soon as possible."


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 30, 2009)

"Keep an eye out," says Kael as he steps up toward the boards. "I can use some acid to weaken the nails."

With that, Kael makes sure everyone is out of the way and then he proceeds to fire a splash of acid from his fingertip onto each of the nails on the boards holding the door closed.

[sblock=OOC]Acid Splash is an at-will spell, that can be done in a round, so I figure ten splashes a minute at 1d3 points of damage per nail. Even with presumed average to hit rolls and average damage, it should be do able. DM's call, of course.[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Dec 30, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> "Keep an eye out," says Kael as he steps up toward the boards. "I can use some acid to weaken the nails."
> 
> With that, Kael makes sure everyone is out of the way and then he proceeds to fire a splash of acid from his fingertip onto each of the nails on the boards holding the door closed.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Acid Splash is an at-will spell, that can be done in a round, so I figure ten splashes a minute at 1d3 points of damage per nail. Even with presumed average to hit rolls and average damage, it should be do able. DM's call, of course.[/sblock]




Absolutely. I am all for innovative, non-combat uses of spells. This would work fine. I am out for dinner tonight, though, so post will follow tomorrow.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 30, 2009)

Danth steps away from the door to give Kael room to work. He draws his blade, ready in case there is some guardian beyond the portal.


----------



## hewligan (Dec 30, 2009)

Overruled, Jovik shrugs and steps back to watch. Danth joins him, his weapon at the ready. Jokad stands beside Kibb, the great bear seemingly calmed by the presence of the big man alongside him, but its eyes stare unendingly at the door and Kael, as if hoping, waiting...

Kael points his finger towards each nail in turn, an inch from the metal head, and sends his acid into each one. The nails hiss and melt away, leaving small rivulets of dull grey metal dripping off the wood and onto the floor. As Kael works, the rest of you can see a pile of discarded wooden beams with bent nails off to one side, as if the ogre-kin have had to lever off the bars several times in the past, and haven't always been patient enough to try and reapply the same beams. It would appear the prisoners have not been left entirely alone in this area the whole time they have been captive.

With the last nail melted, Kael steps back to survey his work, and then tries one of the planks. It lifts away easily in his hands, stuck only lightly by the melted metal to the door behind. One by one he lifts the planks free, revealing a large door with numerous nail holes marring its surface.

There is no lock, probably explaining why the door had been nailed shut, just a large handle.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 30, 2009)

Danth moves to grab the handle, nodding at his companions. "Stand ready." Once his companions are ready, he yanks the door open.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 31, 2009)

OOC:  I'm back and well done without me.  Happy New Years to all!!


IC:  "Allow me," Jokad steps forward intending to take the job of opening the doors from the cleric.  "If there is some trap or guardian, better me than you," he smirks.

"Ready boy?" he says to Kibb, then pulls open the portal.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 1, 2010)

The door opens to reveal a large chamber that rises almost thirty feet to the barn ceiling far above. The majority of this large, stuffy chamber is covered in filthy webs forming a funnel that dips down into the ground. A catwalk runs around the rim of the room, about eight feet below the ceiling. In each corner the catwalk expands into a ten foot square platform that's fenced in by wooden beams, forming a cage in each corner. The walls within each cage are hung with iron manacles. Most of the manacles - while bloody - are empty, but the cage in the southeast corner of the room contains three emaciated men, looking dishevelled and weak to the point of collapse.

Kibb mews. Not a noise you expect to hear from such a large bear. A pitiful sound, as if wimpering.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 2, 2010)

OOC:  Hew - are the 'cages' at the floor level where we are or on the catwalk level?


----------



## hewligan (Jan 2, 2010)

frostrune said:


> OOC:  Hew - are the 'cages' at the floor level where we are or on the catwalk level?




They are raised far up on the catwalk. There is an ogre-kin sized ladder resting on the left (north) wall, leaning against the catwalk to the floor.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 4, 2010)

"We must reach those men so that I can tend to their wounds," says Danth quietly, glancing about the chamber for any signs of danger.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 4, 2010)

Rhun said:


> "We must reach those men so that I can tend to their wounds," says Danth quietly, glancing about the chamber for any signs of danger.




"Right".

Jokad slings his spear and shield over his back and dashes off to the ladder leading up.  He figures he'll find a winch or pulley tying them off and will lower the whole cage down to the others.  As he climbs he does keep his eyes on the darkness and webbing above him.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 4, 2010)

Jokad moves into the room and starts to wade towards the ladder, brushing the large, sticky webs away from his face as he moves. Under-foot, concealed by the white of the web, some things crunch and break as he treads on them, other things feel more like stones that he walks over with care. As he turns for a second to review the damage he has done in his progress, he can see that the things he have been treading on are bones - small bones, generally. Perhaps animals, or small people.

He moves on towards the ladder. It appears unconnected by any gadget, just leaning lazily against the wall, although tangled by webs in a few places, but nothing Jokad couldn't easily clear.

The Shoanti shifts it, to check its weight and whether it will move freely. It is heavy, but he can tilt and drag it into position.

OOC: is that what Jokad wants to do then? Move the ladder over to the corner and ascend to the men in the cage?


----------



## frostrune (Jan 4, 2010)

hewligan said:


> OOC: is that what Jokad wants to do then? Move the ladder over to the corner and ascend to the men in the cage?




I pictured the ladder as simply leading up to the catwalk.  I hadn't planned on moving it (though I can).  I was figuring I'd use it to ascend to the catwalk level then make my way over to the corner with the cage.  Once there, I was hoping he'd find a rope/winch/pulley system to lower the cage down to Danth and the others.

I also hadn't realized there was so much webbing.  While I was previously suspecting I was going to get jumped by a large spider while climbing... now I am certain of it.  LOL!!  Jokad simply doesn't always think things through.  Hehe.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 5, 2010)

As the doors open, Jovik peers through assessing the situation. As Jokad enters and wades through the webs, Jovik instead turns and heads to the ramps as he originally suggested, since they all lead to the same place it appears.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 5, 2010)

Fenris said:


> As the doors open, Jovik peers through assessing the situation. As Jokad enters and wades through the webs, Jovik instead turns and heads to the ramps as he originally suggested, since they all lead to the same place it appears.




Note that the wall that separated this room extends to the roof - so while there are platforms in the main room and in this room, they do not lead to one another. The only way into this part of the barn was through the door you entered via.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 5, 2010)

Jokad "knows" an attack is imminent. Spider webs everywhere mean there must be a spider. His right hand itches, as it always does when he knows battle will be joined, but he tries to ignore it, moves the ladder, and climbs to the cage.

Inside, shackled to the walls, are three men. They are dressed in torn, stained, and stinking uniforms of the Black Arrows. The men look near starvation. Their skin seems to stick to their bones. Ragged beards cover their faces. All three are slumped, as if unconscious, but Jokad hears a voice. Weak, rasping, as if from a dry throat.

"help"

One of the men lifts his head a little, as if the effort is all he can muster. His face is bruised and swollen, with scar tissue also showing older wounds that have partly healed. These men are going to need some serious help.

And then, of course, Jokad can hear the scuttling.

At last the spider is about to show itself.

OOC: The cage's lock looks simple - certainly something Jovik could pick easily, or even perhaps Jokad could force. The cage is built into the wall, so no way of lowering it to the ground. It is going to be a case of get in, unshackle the men, and then carry them down one by one. That, though, can wait until after the spider.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 5, 2010)

*The Frankly Huge Spider*

From a mass of webs near the middle of the room on the back wall (there are several clusters of web) a HUGE spider shoots forth with great speed and bears directly for Jokad above. It will reach Jokad next round.

OOC: This thing is a biiiiig spider, moving at full speed towards Jokad. The rest of you are 25' away at the door, and 25' below Jokad, roughly.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 5, 2010)

Jokad almost smiles when the spider finally shows itself... almost.  This was far larger than anything he expected.  Never one to turn from a fight he almost casually re-draws his spear and shield from his back and launches the vicious weapon when his shot becomes clear.


OOC: Move action to equip shield, draw spear (free action - quickdraw), and readies an action to attack when it comes within a single range increment (20' maybe?); he uses his Vital Strike feat for double weapon dmg

Init 8, Hit AC 29 for 16 dmg (19 isn't a crit threat for the Impaler of Thorns is it?) 

Roll Lookup


----------



## Fenris (Jan 5, 2010)

hewligan said:


> Note that the wall that separated this room extends to the roof - so while there are platforms in the main room and in this room, they do not lead to one another. The only way into this part of the barn was through the door you entered via.




OOC: Natch 

Jovik launches himself after the spider, determined to not let Jokad face this thing alone. But though he reaches the spider, his arm gets caught in the thick and sticky webs, and he can't even manage a stab at the creature.


[sblock]
Init
1d20+8=16

Attack
1d20+11=12, 1d4+2+1d6=9

[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Jan 6, 2010)

OOC: The Impaler of Thorns operates as a +1 longspear, thus x3 critical on a 20 only.

Jokad almost smiles when the spider finally shows itself... almost. This was far larger than anything he expected. Never one to turn from a fight he almost casually re-draws his spear and shield from his back and launches the vicious weapon when his shot becomes clear.

The spider is perhaps only ten, fifteen feet away when the weapon leaves his hand. It hits the side of the spider and sticks there, bobbing as the spider closes the gap.

Jovik, trying to join the fray, misses with his attack and finds himself now a long climb from battle.

OOC: End of first round. Spider at -16hp damage, but looking unbothered by pain and still FREAKING HUGE.

Actions and initiatives for round 2 please. If you don't post you don't act.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 6, 2010)

Jovik tears himself free of the webbing and hurries over to the ladder, heading up the ladder with no hands, relying soly on his ballance as he scales the ladder quickly. Goblin Hook in his hand, Jovik slashes at the spider as he gets close enough.

[sblock]
Init
1d20+8=12 

Acrobatics check for ladder if needed
1d20+14=33 

Attack
1d20+11=15, 1d4+1d6+2=4 

[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 6, 2010)

*AC 20 (mage armor, shield); HP 36; SpD 1: 3, 2: 6, 3:2*

Upon seeing the spider emerge, rushing toward his friend, Kael quickly releases a bolt of force toward the chitinous foe. 

[sblock=OOC]Initiative and Magic Missile Damage (first attempt resulted in an error message) (1d20+2=16, 1d4+1=3, 1d4+1=2, 1d4+1=3)

Sorry for the delay, folks, it's the first week of winter term here and I got a smidge busy. Sorry.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 7, 2010)

Danth rushes forward after Jovik, intent on gaining the ladder and helping to fight the massive spider.


*AC: 22 (24 vrs EVIL), Hit Points: 56/56
Initiative: 08
Move, climb ladder, try to get into attack position

Magic Circle vrs Evil in effect, < 40 minutes remaining


[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Read Magic
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Divine Favor + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Deific Vengeance (CD), Hold Person, Resist Energy, Silence + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil, Dispel Magic + (d)Searing Light
- Level 4: Holy Smite, Summon Monster IV + (d) Fire Shield
[/sblock]*


----------



## frostrune (Jan 7, 2010)

*Rd 2*

Now that the monstrous thing was upon him the nightmare of wriggling legs and ichor dripping mandibles made his skin crawl.  With quickness born of a thousand fights for survival he draws forth Whitefire and lays into the face of the abomination with furious blows.


[sblock]Jokad draws his sword as a free action (quickdraw) and makes a full attack.

INIT 3, 1st AT hits AC 17 for 18 dmg (12 sword, 6 fire), 2nd AT hits AC 22 for 9 dmg (8 sword, 1 fire)
Roll Lookup

Visualizing the Shelob from LotR.  Ewwww.[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Jan 7, 2010)

OOC: InvisibleCastle is down, so I have used another tool that doesn't save rolls. Anyway, you have to trust me, I am the GM 

Init Order: Kael (16), Jovik (12), Danth (8), Spider (6), Jokad (3)

Kael responds first, seeing the spider move very quickly across and up its webs towards Jokad. Kael quickly releases a bolt of force toward the chitinous foe. The bolts strike the body, but don't seem to cause the spider much discomfort, or really distract him at all from his actions.

OOC: Spider now at -24hp

Jovik tears himself free of the webbing and hurries over to the ladder, heading up the ladder with no hands, relying soly on his balance as he scales the ladder quickly. Goblin Hook in his hand, Jovik slashes at the spider as he gets close enough. While his balance is good on the ladder, he has to stretch out too far with his right hand, and in doing so fails to get enough force behind his strike to penetrate the thing's thick hide.

Jovik, seeing Danth move quickly up the ladder below him, completes his move onto the platform beside Jokad.

The spider, a mess of chittering fangs and dancing legs. It bites forward towards Jokad. The Shoanti gags as its pincers move towards him. Its stench is horrendous, like rotting flesh.

It's bite connects with the soft tissue of Jokad's neck. Jokad gasps as the pain lances into him. It is stuck to him, two inches of pincer, one in his neck, the other his left shoulder.

OOC: -17hp to Jokad. Also I require a save versus poison, DC22, or you will suffer 1d8 strength damage - which may retroactively reduce the damage from your attack..

Jokad reacts quickly, pulling Whitefire with the calm and quickness born of a thousand fights for survival, and lays into the face of the abomination with furious blows.

His two savage hits both dig into the armour of the beast, causing it to shake itself free. It is hurt, but it stands there, staring at Jokad with its alien eyes, and prepares to pounce forward to bite him again.

OOC: Spider now at -51hp. Still looks strong.

Initiative and actions for next round please. Danth will need to make a full move action to get behind Jovik (and out of range for close combat), OR Jovik will need to step back one square (and out of close combat range) to let Danth enter the platform in position for close combat, or Danth can attack from the ladder, but needs to make a DC 25 balance check to avoid dropping his weapon while attacking.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 7, 2010)

OOC: I assume if Jovik stays where he is he can flank the thing yes? if so, Jovik should strike on his init then step back 5 ft and Danth can delay of he goes before that and then step up on the platform.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 7, 2010)

*OOC: There is NO way that Danth can make a DC25 balance check. Not even with a Natty 20!*


----------



## frostrune (Jan 8, 2010)

OOC: -17hp to Jokad. Also I require a save versus poison, DC22, or you will suffer 1d8 strength damage - which may retroactively reduce the damage from your attack..

Roll Lookup
FORT save = 21 (so close, does Danth's magic circle help me with this?)

AC 22 (24 w/ Danth's Circle), HP 55/72


----------



## Fenris (Jan 8, 2010)

Jovik smiles as he flips another dagger into his free hand. He stabs forward with Goblin Hook as he makes a backwards slash with Gull's Wing.

[sblock]
Init
1d20+8=26

Attack
1d20+11=18, 1d4+2+1d6+4d6=18, 1d20+11=19, 1d4+2+1d6+4d6=31

if it has an Ac of 18 it is in some serious hurt


5 ft step back after the attack so Danth can get up on the platform


[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 8, 2010)

frostrune said:


> OOC: Roll LookupFORT save = 21 (so close, does Danth's magic circle help me with this?)




*OOC: Only if the spider is evil.*


----------



## Rhun (Jan 8, 2010)

Danth holds position momentarily, waiting for Jovik to make room for him above so that he can get into close combat with the monstrosity!


*OOC: Move into Jovik's spot, draw sword so that Danth can attack next round.*


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 8, 2010)

*AC 20 (mage armor, shield); HP 36; SpD 1: 3, 2: 5, 3:2*

Upon seeing the modest effect of his magic missiles, Kael switches to a heavier does of eldritch power and a ray of fiery energy issues forth from his outstretched hand as words of power bellow from him. Mal, ever watchful, stands guard by his friend.

[sblock=OOC]
Initiative (1d20+2=6)
Scorching Ray - Attack and Potential Damage (1d20+5=12, 4d6=16)

Scorching Ray is a ranged touch attack, so we'll see if that was good or not.  Kael's range on that is close, so 40'.
[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Jan 8, 2010)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: Only if the spider is evil.*




Exactly ... the spider is hungry, but basically dumb and neutral


----------



## hewligan (Jan 9, 2010)

Round 2:

Init order: Jovik (26), Spider (16), Kael (6), Danth (waiting), Jokad (no roll)

One of the three prisoners lifts his head, as if trying to focus on the battle. His eyes are bloodshot, almost red, but he stares at the conflict as if willing you to win, as if, perhaps, realising only now that you are here to help.

Jokad feels the poison surge into his blood-stream. It burns, actually seems to burn in his blood. He buckles over involuntarily for a moment as the wave of debilitating pain washes through him. Sweat beads suddenly spot his forehead, and the colour starts to drain from his face.

OOC: -7 to strength. Please incorporate the effects of this on future rolls and also what you can do.

Jovik, seeing his friend struggling, flips another dagger into his free hand. He stabs forward with Goblin Hook as he makes a backwards slash with Gull's Wing. He is angry, but also too experienced to let that interfere with his calm. His attacks are blindingly fast, and also both true. Thick jets of ichor explode from the bulbous body of the spider as his twin daggers carve deep wounds into its carapace. The stench released is awful, and the high-pitched scream the spider emits makes Jovik's ears hurt and cause both Mal and Kibb below to bark in distress.

OOC: spider now at -100hp

The spider, in pain now, barges at Jovik, trying to tear the neck from the foe that caused it such pain.

It hits, its two large pincers grabbing Jovik by the neck, shaking him a few inches off the platform and then throwing him back a yard against the wooden wall behind. Jovik feels the poison within him, feels the pain of the bite, and waits to see if it will floor him.

OOC: hits for a critical causing 15hp damage. Requires a DC22 save against poison, or 1d8 strength damage will be taken.

Kael, seeing two of his companions in a bad way, tries his luck at distance with his scorching ray attack. The fire shoots out, but the speed of movement of the spider as it lunges at Kael takes the beam wide, instead sending thin tendrils of burning web falling lazily to the floor of the barn.

Danth, seeing Jovik has been pushed back, moves up onto the platform and readies his sword, standing now between Jovik and the beast.

OOC: Jokads action is required, then the next round Jovik will only be able to make a ranged attack as he is behind Danth now.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 9, 2010)

Jokad staggers drunkenly.  His limbs are on fire and his sword feels as heavy as a smith's anvil.  The monstrosity still looms before him however and if the beast thought he would lie down and die it was sorely mistaken.

They needed to end this quickly before the whole clan of ogres came running.  He continues to attack heedless of the wracking pain.

[sblock]  Init 12, 1st AT hits AC 14 for 6 dmg (2 sword+4 fire); 2nd AT hits AC 20 for 9 (8 sword+1 fire)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2367793/[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 9, 2010)

*AC 20 (mage armor, shield); HP 36; SpD 1: 3, 2: 4, 3:2*

Indomitable, Kael presses his attack with a second scorching ray, hoping that this time his aim is just that much more on task and target.

[sblock=OOC]
Initiative (1d20+2=21)
Scorching Ray (1d20+5=16, 4d6=11)
[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Jan 9, 2010)

Jovik gasps from the bite, but a moment later, as the poison courses though his veins, that he truely feels the effects of the bite. His limbs suddenly heavy, Jovik decides that he had done his fair share of damage to the beast making it squeal. So he drops off the side of the catwalk, rolling to his feet as he turns and flings Gulls Wing over his shoulder nicking the spider.

[sblock]

Save 
1d20+9=13

My amulet gave a +5 on saves vs poison, still can't over come a bad roll.

Init.

1d20+8=24

Acrobatics
1d20+14=30 For no damage from 10 ft fall.

Attack
1d20+11=17, 1d4-1=3

I assumed a -6 to str and figured that into damage

[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jan 9, 2010)

OOC: Sorry guys, forgot to switch users on that last post, but the above post is mine. Fenris


----------



## Rhun (Jan 9, 2010)

Finally in position, Danth twirls his fiery scimitar in hand, bids his time looking for a weak spot, and then slashes. _Crimson Dawn_ cuts deeply into spider flesh, and thick ichor sprays from the wound!


*AC: 22 (24 vrs EVIL), Hit Points: 56/56
Initiative: 14
Attack: 26 (THREAT)
Confirm Crit: 27 (CRITICAL!)
Damage: 21 TOTAL 12 (9+3 fire) + 9 (4+5 fire)

Magic Circle vrs Evil in effect, < 40 minutes remaining


[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Read Magic
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Divine Favor + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Deific Vengeance (CD), Hold Person, Resist Energy, Silence + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil, Dispel Magic + (d)Searing Light
- Level 4: Holy Smite, Summon Monster IV + (d) Fire Shield
[/sblock]*


----------



## frostrune (Jan 10, 2010)

His limbs feel like leaden weights, his veins course with liquid fire, and the grandfather of all spiders thrashes but inches away seeking his death.  But the shoanti would never surrender.  If the spider wanted his life it would have to take it and Jokad would grudgingly give every inch.

[sblock] INIT 4, 1st AT hits AC 28 (possible crit) for 9 dmg (7 sword, 2 fire) and 2nd AT misses horribly. 
Roll Lookup

Crit confirm... probably Hit AC 23; another 7 dmg
Roll Lookup[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Jan 10, 2010)

End of previous round:

Jovik feels the poison take effect. The same burning, the weakening. He gasps as the pain surges through him, leaving him feeling drained.

OOC: -2 to strength

Jokad, hurting, but still active, staggers drunkenly. His limbs are on fire and his sword feels as heavy as a smith's anvil. The monstrosity still looms before him however and if the beast thought he would lie down and die it was sorely mistaken.

They needed to end this quickly before the whole clan of ogres came running. He continues to attack heedless of the wracking pain.

His first attack is weak, and bounces off the thick armour of the beast. He changes his stance and pierces forward with the second attack, trusting more in speed and perhaps the spider's own motion to make the blade bite. And bite it does, piercing the flesh of the thing on one of its legs, causing it to draw back a little in pain. It may not be finished, but then neither was Jokad.

OOC: end of round. Spider at -109hp

OOC: Init order: Jovik (24), Kael (21), Danth (14), spider (11), Jokad (4).

Jovik gasps from the bite, but a moment later, as the poison courses though his veins, that he truely feels the effects of the bite. His limbs suddenly heavy, Jovik decides that he had done his fair share of damage to the beast making it squeal. So he drops off the side of the catwalk, rolling to his feet as he turns and flings Gulls Wing over his shoulder nicking the spider.

OOC: Spider now at -114hp

Indomitable, Kael presses his attack with a second scorching ray, hoping that this time his aim is just that much more on task and target.

Sadly, the attack, while striking the spider a glancing blow, doesn't seem to have beaten its tough armour, and the beast is unhindered and unharmed by the attack.

Finally in position, Danth twirls his fiery scimitar in hand, bids his time looking for a weak spot, and then slashes. The giant spider surges towards him, its twin mandibles seeking out Danth's face. Danth doesn't flinch, flashing forward with his curved blade.

Crimson Dawn cuts deeply into the face of the advancing spider. His blade buries itself four inches deep into its face, splitting it open, causing thick  ichor to spray from the wound!

Danth watches the beast as it falls slowly backwards, its legs twitching in death, as it plunges with a wet thud to the floor below.

The man in the cage who has been holding his head up to watch the fight shouts "yes!" in a thin voice.

OOC: Congratulations on a good team effort. The spider is defeated.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 10, 2010)

hewligan said:


> End of previous round:
> 
> Jovik feels the poison take effect. The same burning, the weakening. He gasps as the pain surges through him, leaving him feeling drained.
> 
> OOC: -2 to strength





OOC: Adjusted damage should be 5 if Jovik's attack hits.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 11, 2010)

Danth summons the power of Sarenae, sending a pulse of light flashing about him, healing the wounds of the living. It wouldn't help with the poison, but it would heal the wounds caused by the spider's mandibles.

The cleric immediately moves to examine Jokad and Jovik. "I don't have the proper magics prepared to deal with the spider's venom, but perhaps I can help some..."


*OOC: Channel energy, healing 15 points of damage to all within 30'.

Heal rolls to Treat Poison: 18 for Jokad (fail), 27 for Jovik (success). Jovik adds a +4 to his next save vrs the poison. Also, cast guidance on Jokad & Jovik, to give then a +1 on their next saves. So +1 total or Jokad, +5 for Jovik.*


----------



## frostrune (Jan 11, 2010)

Jokad smiles contentedly at the satisfying crack of chitenous armor and the sizzling of stench of bug innards.  "Well struck," he says. 

The burst of Sarenrae's light nearly closes the gash from the spider's mandibles (only down 2 hps) and somewhat lessens the burning pain but Jokad's strength does not return.

No matter.  

"We need to get these men out of here.  I say we retreat back to the horses, maybe burn this place to cover our tracks."


----------



## hewligan (Jan 11, 2010)

As Danth's healing magic surges through not only his injured companions, but also the three men in the cage, you can all hear them sigh as if some great pain has been lifted from them. The one of the left, a dark skinned, muscular man, who has spent the whole time so far unconscious, flickers into life, his eyes opening as he tries to focus on what lies before him. The middle one, a handsome, but very drained looking man, with a certain charisma behind the eyes, and the one that had been staring at you through the battle, actually cracks a smile. The man on the right, bearded, a little older, with grey flecked sideburns and a stern, troubled look to him, raises his own head and says a single word ... "thanks". He, more than the others, seems to carry the scars of torture upon his naked upper torso.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 11, 2010)

OOC:  Do Jovik or Jokad recognize any of them?  Or maybe better yet, do they recognize us?


----------



## Rhun (Jan 11, 2010)

After treating his companions, Danth makes his way close to the cage to inspect the health of the men within. "Sarenae's blessings upon you this day, friends," he says. "We are here to bring respite from your trials."


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 12, 2010)

"Mal and I will keep an eye out," says Kael as Danth goes to check the prisoners. As he moves to keep a watchful ear, specifically toward barn door, through the door which they came, Kael readies himself to drop a fireball upon the area of the barn door, if the need for it calls to him.

[sblock=OOC]Basically, if some big nasty things cross the barn door threshold, Kael plans to drop a fireball right in their midst as a combination alarm for his friends and warning shot to the foes. [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jan 12, 2010)

Knowing who was up there, but not which, Jovik glanced at Kip before heading back up the ladder to unlock the shackles. Jovik's eye scanned the men, looking for a familiar face.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 12, 2010)

frostrune said:


> OOC:  Do Jovik or Jokad recognize any of them?  Or maybe better yet, do they recognize us?




Good question. Yes, you recognise the young man as Kaven Windstrike, a rather whimsical, roguish character who preferred his time in the local gambling halls to his time in the fort or on patrol - fun with a few beers and successful with the ladies.

You also recognise Vale Temros, the large, dark skinned man. He is a quiet, introspective person who you never got close to, but you always respected his quiet intelligence and calmness in battle. He was always interested in fortification defences, siege weapons, and the like - a man that seemed to constantly obsess about the fort being strong enough to with-hold an attack


----------



## Fenris (Jan 12, 2010)

Jovik quickly opens the locks of the three men with nods of recognition to Kaven and Vale. But Jovik is strangely silent to the other man.

[sblock]
Disable device rolls
1d20+17=31, 1d20+17=37, 1d20+17=33
[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Jan 12, 2010)

Jokad speaks from over Jovik's back, "Ho lads!  No time for thanks yet.  Can you walk?  Are there any others?"


----------



## hewligan (Jan 12, 2010)

The men all slump to their knees. They are in an incredibly weakened state, clearly having been subjected to a lack of food, torture, and extensive periods of restraint.

The older man, the leader, whispers from a broken throat ...

"Did you find Kibb? Did you find any other survivors?"

When he hears your answer to the first, he lifts his head and smiled with incredible relief. A tear seems to run down his cheek. But at your answer to the second question, he slumps forward again, hiding his face.

"Please get us out of here. There were twelve of us, then seven after our failed attempt to retake the Fort, and now only three. We must recover our strength, and then work out a way to reclaim the fort."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 12, 2010)

"Yes, we certainly need to get you out of here..." says Danth. "Your wounds need tending, and you all need food and rest. Do you know how many ogres in total reside here? We've slain five, but have not yet been inside the house."


----------



## Fenris (Jan 12, 2010)

"If we do leave, I say we let Kael see what his fireballs can _really_ do. let him burn down the barn and the house." offers Jovik digging out some dried meats and hard cheese for the men to eat.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 14, 2010)

The men are weak. Sure, the healing has helped, a LOT, but their muscles have weakened from being caged and chained for so long. They struggle to walk, and almost have to be supported step by step and rung by rung as you get them, one at a time, to the barn floor.

They probably need to get to town and recuperate for a few days.

Clearly, though, there is unfinished business here. How do you want to tackle things? Do you want to charge on into the house and see what evil lies withing? Do you want to throw a few fireballs from outside and then leave, hoping you are not followed? Do you want to try and get away unseen in the hope of making it back to town unmolested? You have choices to make, and you have three injured men, as well as a weakened Jokad and Jovik.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 14, 2010)

OOC:  I would prefer to leave (try to sneak away).  With Jokad at -4 to hit & damage and 3 very injured dudes... I think it is the smart move.

Also, I will be out of contyact til Monday so please make due without me.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 14, 2010)

"We should withdraw. With two of us suffering from the spider's poison, and several injured, we are in no condition to face further threats." Danth pauses to consider. "You could make camp nearby, and perhaps maintain a watch upon the steading? And tomorrow, I can pray to blessed Sarenae for the magics I need to restore Jokad and Jovik to full strength."


----------



## hewligan (Jan 15, 2010)

OOC: I need a decision please.


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 15, 2010)

"It's best, not only for our own needs, but most especially for those of the rangers," says Kael as he adds his voice. "Plus, once we've a safe site, I can setup a spell to alert us to intruders."

OOC

Sorry for the delay, school.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 17, 2010)

OOC: I need more guidance. The game has not been getting as much feedback as I would hope at this stage, and with me out Tuesday and Wednesday in Munich it will take another hit then. As such, I want to push things forward on Monday - so, you want to camp? Where, how far from the grauls, back towards turtleback ferry (it can be reached in less than a day), or onwards towards the fort, or just fifty yards from the barn?


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 17, 2010)

OOC:

My suggestions, especially with a trio of healing, albeit traumatized, rangers with us would be to find a campsite a bit away from this area that we can make secure and defendable.

Kael, of course, will drop an audible alarm upon the camp; a silver bell, that way it alerts everyone and not just him.

The benefit of the camp is that it allows us to get the rangers and the animal companion away from trouble, leave them to a save place to heal and allow the Wolves to hit the foes, again, once we're replenished. Sure, we lose the surprise we currently have, however we're going to gain the intimidation factor, I think. We've put a solid dent in their resources, took their captures, and all without greater notice.

We're the hunters, not the prey.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 18, 2010)

*OOC: I agree with Friadoc. I simply posted my idea as an IC post instead of an OOC post. Withdraw, camp nearby (maybe a couple hundred yards), let Jovak cover our tracks, keep an eye on the homestead, and then hit the ogres the next day.*


----------



## frostrune (Jan 18, 2010)

"It goes against my nature to say this but I think we need to run; head all the way back to Turtleback Ferry.  We can try to hide a camp out here in the woods but we take a serious risk.  If these ogres can track us and fall upon us in the night, this rescue may be short-lived."

"Certainly we lose the advantage against these fiends but we already know the Fort has been lost.  For all we know the entire countryside is overrun."

"By heading back we may accomplish more in the end.  Word can be sent to Magnimar that Fort Rannick has fallen.  Reinforcements can be mustered.  They may arrive too late for us but hopefully they can save the town before the ogres look for more conquest."

"We waste precious time here.  Let's head for the horses and discuss this on the way."


Jokad extends a hand to one of the prisoners and helps him over to the ladder.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 18, 2010)

Jovik was still spoiling for a fight. Sure he had a little venom still in him, but other than that he was hardly scratched. The Rangers would be Ok here in the barn while they took care of the house. The element of surprise was so vital, so elemental to him, he couldn't fathom giving it it up. But when Jokad suggested retreating. Jovik got confused, mad and petulant. Big cowardly Shoanti. Still it wasn't worth trying to convince all of them, so Jovik grudgingly helped the other Blackarrows down.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 18, 2010)

Danth assists in helping getting the abused rangers down from the walkway and out of the barn.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 18, 2010)

Silence falls over the group. Jokad offer up some irrefutable wisdom. Jokad catches the look on Jovik's face. Not disappointment, but almost disgust. Still, the Shoanti was certain that his idea was the only viable, the only responsible action.

The group moved together in silence, seven battle weary men, a dog, and a bear. They half carried, half supported the rangers out of the barn and quickly away along the edge of the barn and into the woods.

The ogres would find the corpses of their  brothers soon, but for now it was quiet. Perhaps the homestead's occupants were used to loud noises and screams. After all, the three young ogre-kin had been coming out for some alcohol and torture. Perhaps screams were quite a normal noise around here.

Danth shrugged his shoulders when they arrived back at the horses. Jokad was right, but that didn't make retreat fun. They had done it before, of course, and they would no doubt have to do it again, for they valued their lives too much to throw them away in useless rage.

The four horses took the three injured men, and the others took turns of the remaining horse. It was a slow journey, of course, dictated by the speed of foot, but nobody seemed to follow them. Thirty minutes out and they heard a distant noise, carried from far on the wind across the falling land. It sounded like an animal rage.

After that, they heard nothing but the wind, and the sound of the rain on their armour.

Turtleback ferry was still not a welcoming sight. A really shanty town, coming at it from this angle made it almost look as if it was huddled against the water's edge as if shirking away in fear.

The first welcome sight was an old woman who, on the narrow road into town, stopped to move to one side to let the men past, and seeing the injured party, shouted after them "Give those ogres hell boys!"

Little did she know that the fort itself was in the hands of these ogres.

Kael took care of getting the animals, including Kibb, stabled for the night, while Danth went ahead to book a complex of rooms, lots of hot food, and enough hot water to bathe everyone.

It may be a retreat, but it may as well be a warm and relaxed one.

OOC: I am in Munich Tue/Wed. Please let me know what you want to do. You can ask any questions you want of the 3 men (with rolls if required/relevant). If you want them to fully recover, then either 3 days to recover the extreme fatigue, or you can use magic if you have any.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 19, 2010)

The trip back to Turtleback Ferry is a hard one for Jokad.  Retreat stung his youthful pride and the disappointment in the eyes of his friend made the pill all the more bitter.  But the truth was he wasn't fit to fight.  He stoically pressed on but with every move his muscles burned with fatigue.  Normally he could have carried one of those withered rangers over each shoulder, but under the crippling effects of the spider venom he had everything he could do carry his own weapons and armor.  Pathetic.  His anger raged but his body would not, could not, respond.

He thanked Kael for tending to the horses and shrugged off his harness before collapsing into a chair with a great mug of ale.  He had long since burned the fumes of his hangover from his system.

Everyone in the Turtle stared at the haggard group but Danth did a good job of keeping the questions to a minimum.  We weren't yet sure how much panic we wanted to spread among the populous.  Some of the Black Arrows were recognized and gossip would inevitably spread.  Someone would have to be told the truth and sent on to Magnimar with all haste.  Ahhh... too much for his aching head.  Let Danth and Kael figure out how to deal with a frightened populous.  He needed to know how the fort fell and what kind of numbers the ogres had massed.  Jokad and Jovik had travelled these lands before.  They knew if the Black Arrows were indeed gone, the entire country side was defensless against further ogre conquest.  

He hoped Danth did indeed have a quick a cure for this spider venom.  His brows knotted and his face darkened.  He and friends might have to sell their lives dearly simply to slow the onslaught and hopefully give these simple folk some time to escape.  

His father would say heroes are fools.  He also would be proud of him.


OOC:  Jokad would want to talk with the rangers as they recover to get the full story of what happened at the fort.  He would like to know how many ogres?  tactics?  leaders?  their intentions (if known)?  He would also inquire about how some of his friends may have fared or how they fell.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 20, 2010)

OOC: I agree with Frosty, we need to get the story from the rangers.

Jovik trudges along, lost in his own thoughts. The poison burned in his veins as well, but it was tempered by visions of 5 dead ogres, several with with knife wounds in their necks.

Still this was the path they were now treading, and the barn lay in the past. As did the house and he knew that that house would haunt them for not taking care of it. Their handy work had been found, he was sure from the screams. Still a smile crept over his face as he thought about the scene. Four ogres, dead with almost no noise. A fifth ogre who never came home with his hounds. And the prisoners gone. All with almost no trace. It gave him a nice sense of mystery. Perhaps the remaining Grauls would think there were more Black Arrows left than they thought. Which there were two more than last week counting he and Jokad.

Back in Turtleback Ferry. Jovik was somber but still active. He knew what Jokad needed; beer and lots of it. He got the party into a corner booth and ordered up lots of food and ale. He knew the rangers would have missed the hoppy taste and were in need of some real food not just the rations they had been wolfing down.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 21, 2010)

*OOC: Just an FYI...I've been swamped this week, but should have some time tonight to get up a post for Danth.*


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Kael knew that getting the rangers to safety, as well as replenishing their stores, was the right choice. Unlike the others, Kael knew the price of pushing beyond their reserves, pushing beyond reason with bloodlust pulsing in their veins, and it knew that price quite well.

The difference between a hero and fodder is an easy one; fodders throws its self into the breech without a thought in its head, while a hero walks the razor's edge between discretion and haphazard.

While it might not feel that way to some of his fellows, Kael knows that the reason the Wolves of Sandpoint are the inspiration that they are is because they return from throwing themselves headlong into danger, even if sometimes a bit worse for wear.

The closer they get to town, the more Kael tries to keep a somber, yet uplifting attitude. Not only for his fellows, but the rangers, as well. Not quite gallows humor, but definitely veteran humor. Making it evident as they travel, Kael knows, as they all know, that they shall return to battle the orders and that they shall be taught a lesson most harsh.

Each of the Wolves has an insular gift, however when combined with that of each of the others those gifts make for an impressive thing, when it works together. The slain ogres show evidence of that, and more shall show it before the tale is done.

Once back in town, Kael will help make sure that the groups supplies are accounted for, spending what monies are needed, and he'll also make sure that the surviving rangers are accounted for, too. He'll keep the nature of events silent from the general popular, as they've no need to know, yet. For the moment, it just looks like a wounded patrol in need of solace from their wounds. Nothing more, nothing less.

OOC:

Working up post, should be here in a few, work is being a pain during school schedule. Sorry.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 21, 2010)

OOC: Frostrune - EXCELLENT post!

The men sleep, then talk. Jokad drinks, then sleeps, then talks. Jovik ... not quite so much drink as he had initially planned (the hangover from the day before still lingered enough to make the beer taste 'wrong'). Danth rested with the three men, checking their wounds, and planning what magic to call upon the next day. Kael enjoyed a beer or two with Jovik, before hunger and then weariness, got the better of him too.

When morning came, the men, all seven of them, crowded round a large table in a private room. The table was laden with warm bread, its yeasty smell competing with the soft yet sharp cheddar smell. Warm ham, fried in butter, was brought in on plates, the melted fat and butter mopped up by the bread. And then, a real treat, fresh duck eggs, boiled but runny.

The men ate ravenously, speaking at intervals, sharing their story.

Jakardos, the leader of these men, turned out to also be the leader of the fort - the new commander. Jovik knew exactly what that meant, but he bit his tongue...

Jakardos spoke the most. He told of the troubles. There had been ogre activity unlike any seen in living memory. The Kreegs, a powerful clan of ogres, appear to have won supremacy over a large region of land around the fort and up towards the mountains. They started making raids, taking supply caravans due for the fort, snatching one or two men from patrols at night, even one full-scale pitched battle against a patrol of 12 black arrows and 6 ogres. The black arrows had fled that one, down 4 men.

The fort had doubled its watch, retreated a little behind the walls, and started to triple the guard on the caravans of supplies. Jakardos, feeling that things were getting critical, took a patrol of 11 other men out for a scouting mission through the Kreegwood (to the south west of the fort) and then along the wooded banks of Lake Coal (to the west) and then towards the depths of the Kreeg holdings. They were a scouting party - camoflaged, silent, all rangers ... they had been gone just over a day when they came upon many, many tracks in the forest. Fresh tracks, as if dozens of ogres were marching, and it was pointing in a straight line towards Fort Rannick.

At that point they had turned and followed the tracks at a half-run all the way back to Fort Rannick, catching a few hours sleep every twelve hours, and then setting off again. They were too late. The fort had fallen and was occupied by the Kreegs.

Jakardos did not know what to do. At first he wanted to head south and alert the town, and then on to Magnimar, but they met up with a survivor who told them about the horrors that were unfolding inside, and they decided, enraged by the stories of butchery and worse, to try and retake the fort, or die trying.

About half of them died trying. The rest were pursued south for many hours, before the ogres grew bored of the chase. But then they fell straight into the hands of the Grauls. Too tired and battle-scared to put up a proper fight, they were captured, and then over the course of many days, tortured for fun, and eaten, often while still alive.

Only Kibb had escaped, and he had brought help, and now there was hope again.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 21, 2010)

"A grim tale to be sure but you've got loyal friend in Kibb.  You all have him to thank for your rescue."

"I realize you were outside the fort when it was taken.  Any idea on the number of ogres that the Kreegs could field?  How are they armed or armored?"


----------



## Rhun (Jan 22, 2010)

The trek back to Turtleback Ferry had been something of a blur for Danth. With two poisoned companions, and a trio of weak, tortured rangers, he had plenty to occupy his time. He used what magic Sarenae granted him to heal the physical wounds of all in the group. The poison and the weakness of the long captivity were beyond his ability to quickly deal with though, at least with the magics he currently had prepared. But their would be time enough for that in the morning.

The night passed slowly. Danth got less sleep than he would have wished, waking every now and then to check on the wounded and ensure they were comfortable. And at dawn, he prayed...for the spells necessary to purge the poison from Jokad's and Jovik's systems, and magics that would restore the physical abilities of his charges. 

And then, over breakfast, he listens to the rangers' tale. 

*OOC: Danth will use his 2 4th level slots for Neutralize Poisons for Jokad and Jovik, and all 4 2nd level slots on Lessor Restoration spells, which he will us on Jokad, Jovik, and any remaining ones on the rangers.*


----------



## frostrune (Jan 22, 2010)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: Danth will use his 2 4th level slots for Neutralize Poisons for Jokad and Jovik, and all 4 2nd level slots on Lessor Restoration spells, which he will us on Jokad, Jovik, and any remaining ones on the rangers.*




Jokad will need at _least 2_ of the lesser restorations (down 7 STR).  Not sure if you will need the Neutralize poisons at all as i believe the venom has run its course.  Not sure how all this stuff works in PF though...


----------



## hewligan (Jan 23, 2010)

OOC: It appears you need 2 days rest for Danth to be able to cast all the required restoration spells (2 for Jokad, 1 for Jovik, 3 for the rangers).

Jakardos is adamant that when he is healed he is going to head straight back to the Fort. Sure, he accepts that clear messages have to be relayed south to Magnimar, but he HAS to try and get into the fort, whether by force or stealth.

When pushed on why he is so keen (for it becomes clear that while Vale Temros is 100% behind Jakardos, the younger Kaven Windstrike appears to want nothing to do with this), Jakardos just states two things:

"The Fort fell under my command", and "I have a personal reason ... "

You can press him further if you desire, but it requires a diplomacy skill roll from someone.

Kaven Windstrike shakes his head. "I have NO appetite for this". His eyes are on the table, as if trying to avoid Jakardos' gaze. "This is a suicide run. I'd rather volunteer to take the message south to Magnimar than run north to certain death."

Vale, almost always silent, lets out a 'pah!', his face does not hide the distaste he clearly feels.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 23, 2010)

On the evening of the first full day in Turtleback Ferry, you hear the commotion within the Inn. There has been ogre activity in some of the farm-steads. Luckily, it appears that most of the early warning systems worked (the farmsteads operate a straw-bale fire system to alert others of attack), and people retreated to safe havens, but one farmstead has been found completely gutted, with blood everywhere.

The Grauls may have gone on the rampage.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 23, 2010)

As news of the slaughter at the farmstead trickles in, Jovik turns and glares at his companions. he says nothing but his face is full of recriminations. He flexes his hand and remembers the poison that weakened him so recently. His face softened a bit, he knew his friends did not run from a fight without cause. 

Turning back to the remaining Black Arrows. Jovik focuses his anger and resentment on Jakardos."So NOW you aren't willing to abandon your responsibilities? How convenient." snarls Jovik, his uncomfortableness with this man finally boiling out.

"If you want our help you need to tell us why, and do so quickly. And believe me you need our help. Also we are NOT heading straight to the fort, we are going to take care of some unfinished business with the Grauls first, and you will help, as will you Kaven before you head south." says Jovik leaning over the table a strange fire in his eyes and an unheard of tenor of authority and command in his voice.


[sblock]
Diplomacy roll
1d20+12=32
Woot a 20!
[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 23, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Aid another on Jovik's diplomacy: I'll Take a 10, this adding a +2 to Jovik's already epic roll.

Honestly, it doesn't need it, at all, but I wanted Kael to say something, but in a supporting role, only.[/sblock]

Just to the side of Jovik, Kael adds a simple statement, "Sooner or later, everyone dies, folks, there's no avoiding it. But, we can control how we live our lives 'til that moment...myself, I'd rather be known to live on my feet, not my knees."


----------



## hewligan (Jan 24, 2010)

Jakardos starts angrily, as if about to respond with fury to Jovik's assertion, but then the strength seems to collapse from behind his eyes, and his head drops to observe the table. He pushes a crust of bread around his plate as he speaks quietly.

"I know I should have been there, at the fort, when the attack came. And I know what I said about going out with a scouting party to find out if the ogres were mobilising. Well, that was half true. We were going to check on that, but of course, I could, should, have stayed at the fort. The thing is, Vale here had passed on some intelligence to me. My daughter ... a black arrow, like you two ... one of the ones who comes and goes, not a permanent fixture. Not some ex-prisoner who had elected to serve their sentence in the fort rather than in a rat-ridden jail. A true black arrow. I had heard from Vale that she had come back, but had refused to see me. Heck, this is why I took this position. I knew she was a black arrow. I hoped the position would give me an opportunity to mend some rather damaged bridges between us. Well, she had come back, but had not entered the fort, or at least, not openly. Vale knew her well, and had met with her in private, and then he had passed on to me that she had left again, gone on one of her missions into the forest to investigate the root of the ogre raids. Always a free spirit, that one. Well, I was worried for her. I felt she would never survive on her own against the resurgent strength of the Kreegs. So I decided that we would go out and find her.

We did find her tracks, and we were following them deep into the Kreegwood when ... well, we found that they crossed with the path of the ogre mobilisation. There was no sign of her, but as we followed the ogres back towards the fort we did see her footprints on occasion. She appeared to be being dragged along, but her small imprint against the mess of giant ogre prints, was all too obvious.

And so we raced back towards the fort, but were beaten there by them. And the fort had fallen, and the rest is true. I was enraged. I pictured my men dead inside, but also her ... my daughter. I ordered an assault - doomed to failure. And it did fail. But I saw her. I saw her inside that fort, just before we were repulsed. Caged, like a beast."


----------



## frostrune (Jan 24, 2010)

Jokad, far more impulsive than his civilized friend, explodes from his chair at this news of Shalelu.  His blood is up and he looks ready to ride on the instant.

He could care less that his shattered chair has drawn every eye in the room.  There is only one person here that holds any interest.  He looks to Jovik and awaits his reaction...


----------



## Rhun (Jan 24, 2010)

Danth stands, and throws out an arm to block Jokad, worried that his companion might do something overly...impulsive. "Calm yourself, Jokad. Our duty is clear, and laid out before us." The cleric's voice is low, even, and calm. Nearly serene. "Our first task is to deal with the Graul's. We are the ones that did not finish the job, and every life that they take, every farm they raid is upon our heads." He looks at Jokad, and then and Jovik. "Once we finish we the Grauls, we can move on to the fort. And by stength, skill and faith, we will deal with the Kreegs. By Sarenae's radiant light, we will find the girl and any other survivors, rescue them, and put a bloody end to these ogres."


----------



## Fenris (Jan 24, 2010)

Jovik's chair goes flying as he leaps to his feet, matching Jokad's. He whirls on Danth, his anger evidence on his face. "And had we stayed as I suggested, as I wanted to. Had we finished our business when there, there would not be a dead family and nothing to keep us from heading straight to the fort. But now, NOW we have lost the element of surprise, now they know we are coming. Now it delay's us yet further." 

Jovik turns his fury to Jakardos. He lifts and throws the table out of the way as he heads to the leader of the Black Arrows. "And you." Jovik growls. "You worthless pile of goblin dung. I have no idea who you bribed to get this position, but you are not now and will _NEVER_ lead _this_ Black Arrow. Your incompetence as a leader and as a father has cost the people of these land their protection, Magnimar it's fort, and at least the liberty if not the life of one of the best rangers in these lands."

Jovik leans in dangerously close to Jakardos "_I_ will retrieve Shalelu. If I am too late I shall hold you fully responsible  and shall butcher you worse than those ogres could ever think of." Jovik looks to the other two Black Arrows. "I suggest you both come with us, you will not leave a Black Arrow behind Kaven, if you run I will cut you down myself right here right now."

Jovik turns to his friends, quietly but with a grim purpose in his voice he says: "My friends, not one ogre shall stand before our fury, not one enemy will be spared our avenging fire. We shall crash like a wave of Shoanti upon these foul creatures and we shall wash away their stench from this land. I ask you to come to finish purging this evil. But I will go and time is of the essence. I leave in an hour."

And with one last murderous glare at Jakardos, Jovik turns and storms out of the inn.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 25, 2010)

OOC: Oh, gosh, even I am a little afraid of Jovik, and I am the GM 

If you leave now, then Danth will have to cast 2 restore spells the next day. Shall we assume Danth cast 1 restore on Jokad, and 1 on each of the 3 men, with Jovik and Jokad still partially weakened?

Please be sure to incorporate the reduced strength score into your rolls for the next day in-game.

Are you all in agreement to get ready and head back to the Grauls?


----------



## frostrune (Jan 25, 2010)

hewligan said:


> OOC: Oh, gosh, even I am a little afraid of Jovik, and I am the GM
> 
> If you leave now, then Danth will have to cast 2 restore spells the next day. Shall we assume Danth cast 1 restore on Jokad, and 1 on each of the 3 men, with Jovik and Jokad still partially weakened?
> 
> ...




OOC:  From the PFSRD Heal skill... Long-Term Care: Providing long-term care means treating a wounded person for a day or more. If your Heal check is successful, the patient recovers hit points or ability score points lost to ability damage at twice the normal rate: 2 hit points per level for a full 8 hours of rest in a day, or 4 hit points per level for each full day of complete rest; 2 ability score points for a full 8 hours of rest in a day, or 4 ability score points for each full day of complete rest.

So we each should have 2 pts back at minimum and maybe 4, depending on when we decide to leave.

Beased on this info, Jovik should be fine without any spells.  One _lvl 4 - Restoration_ spell will get Jokad to full (lost 7 STR).  (3) _lvl 2 - Lesser Restorations_ may or may not get the other Black Arrows back into form.  If they can come with us great, if not, I doubt we will be waiting for them.

Perhaps we can meet them on the road to the Fort tomorrow?  We can sweep through and finish the Grauls before moving on.



*IC:*  Jokad feels the sting of Jovik's words even though they are not necessarily directed at him.  _He _needed to retreat.  _He_ is part of the reason for delay.  Then and there he silently vowed he would give his life to win Shalelu's freedom.

With a nod to Jovik the hulking shoanti turns and briskly walks out the door heading for the stables.  His mood is foul and at one look from the normally amiable giant the stableboys jump to their work.  Knowing that the horses would be readied to his satisfaction.  He moves on to the task of grabbing some extra provisions and gear for the other Black Arrows and Shalelu.

He stalks into the general store and starts grabbing the best of whatever he can find.

Ideally he is looking for:[sblock]

(4) longswords, (4) throwing axes, (4) longbows, (5) quivers of arrows, (4) chainshirts, weather appropriate clothing for 4, backpacks and sundry gear for 4, provisions for 20 days.

grand total about 925 gp

He has no where near that amount of money (138 gp total) but he throws his coins down anyway and tells the shop keep to take up his gripe with Mayor Grobaris in Magnimar.  If the man protests or tries to stop him he will use his intimidate (+13) to cow him.  Should that fail to work, he will use force if neccessary.  Laws be damned! 

Kinda fun being a little bad..[/sblock] 

Come hell or high water he and Jovik will be ready to ride within the hour.  The rangers can gear up and follow on foot.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 25, 2010)

OOC - correct on Heal, so should be fine.

The shop keeper looks aghast at Jokad.

"You are crazy, boy!" shouts the old man.

"Armour, in this back-water dirt-hole? You can chop me up into a thousand little pieces and feed me to that bear I hear you guys brought into town, but that aint going to magic up any sort of armour for sale in Turtleback ferry."

The old man laughs - a dry, croaky laugh.

"Geez boy."

Seeing that Jokad isn't in a joking mood, the old man's face darkens.

"You are not stealing anything from me. Over my dead body. Literally if that is what you want. This here cow-pat hamlet is a tough town. I worked here forty years. I been stabbed three times, beaten unconscious twice, and had someone threaten to slice up my daughter once. I am still here. *Those peoples ain't! *

Now look, I thinks you means well, but perhaps your brain is a bit small for your skull. I can do swords, sure, and axes too - but they ain't for throwing - just for chopping things with, like lumber - you know - don't worry lad, that's just a posh word for wood. 

I can do you warm clothes, and bows, and enough arrows to keep you happy, but you are paying for it. FULLY. And if you don't have the cash, please feel free to leave one of your pretty trinkets with me as collateral and you can pay me nice and proper when you come back with that dragon's treasure, or whatever other madness it is you are off to do.

Better be a bloody good trinket, mind!"

OOC: You are free to take the stuff and walk off, or kill the old guy, etc., but it will not be consequence free.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 25, 2010)

Jokad grows angrier by the moment at the shop keeper's lecture and condescending tone.  He finally snaps.  Jokad leans down to bring his face within inches of the shop keeper and speaks in a firm, quiet tone as cold as the winds off the Storval steppe.

"Listen old one, and listen well.  I don't care how tough you or this town think you are, you are not prepared for the danger you are about to face."

"Ft. Rannick has fallen to a horde of ogres.  That little attack on a remote farmstead you heard about last night is just the begining.  There is nothing, NOTHING between this dirt hole and that ogre horde except my friends, those three battered Black Arrows, and that bear you made mention of."

"We are heading north within the hour to do what we can to stop it or slow it but those men will be a lot more effective will swords, bows, and gear.  You have my coin and you have my word.  Consider this a loan.  An we come back the items will be returned or paid for in full.  If we don't, you can take the matter up with my corpse... if you live to worry about it."

"Tis is far fairer deal than you'll get from the ogres."


He stares at him icily for a few seconds longer to let the full gravity of those words sink in, then he turns and begins to gather up the items not waiting for his answer.  


[sblock] Jokad realizes he may just start a panic but he is too pissed off to care.  He will use his intimidate to back this guy down.  He is leaving his 138 gp and planning to take what he feels he needs.  He is in control enough not to get physical unless the guy draws steel first.

He will take the (4) longswords, (4) bows, (5) quivers of arrows, cold weather gear, packs, blankets, rope, rations, etc....

Without the armor the price for all this is considerably less.  Probably more like about 400 gp, 1/3 of which he has in coin. [/sblock]

Assuming he is not hindered, he takes it all** back to the inn and dumps it uncermoniusly at the feet of the Arrows.  He looks Jakardos in the eye firmly, but not without kindness (he may not be a good father but he did the best he could with his men) and says, "We are leaving.  Assuming you are still with us you can gear up and follow at the best pace you can set.  Head for the fort and stay hidden.  Leave sign along the road and I will find you."

"We have horses and can move far faster.  We will finish the Grauls then link up with you before trying the fort."

"Move swiftly and silently and pray to every god you know for luck.  See you soon."


** Jokad has one bundle of gear set aside for Shalelu, when they recover her.  Wordlessly loads it on Joviks horse before they set out.


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 26, 2010)

Looking from the gear that has been dropped before the rangers toward the man who has dumped it, Kael asks a simple question, his tone concerned, but not reproachful "Hopefully you left a debt and not a corpse, my friend. The former is easier to deal with than the later."


----------



## hewligan (Jan 26, 2010)

As Jokad takes the gear and leaves, the old man stands behind the counter, his jaw slack, his mouth open. A look of confused fear is upon his face.

Jokad hears a voice call him back just as he is about to close the door.

"Boy. Wait a second."

The old man disappears into the back room, and a couple of minutes later returns with a single suit of chainmail armour.

"It is old, lad. Very old. Actually, it is mine, from when I was a little more ... adventurous in my youth. But it is very good stuff. VERY GOOD" he says this last part with focus, as if trying to make Jokad understand something.


"Return it if you can. Boy, I HATES ogres! Lost my wife to them. Give em hell."

OOC: Chainmail armour + 2, on loan from the old man in the shop. Only 1 suit though, and quite small fit, so no good for Vale who is just too large for it.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 26, 2010)

hewligan said:


> As Jokad takes the gear and leaves, the old man stands behind the counter, his jaw slack, his mouth open. A look of confused fear is upon his face.
> 
> Jokad hears a voice call him back just as he is about to close the door.
> 
> ...





Jokad hesitates at the door, after hearing a change in the old man's tone.  When he returns with a heavy bundle smelling of oil soaked leather, Jokad knew something significant was at hand.

The shop keeper lovingly unwrapped the bundle as he spoke to reveal a gleaming coat of fine links.  As Jokad realized his intent, all the anger and frustration drained from his face.  He set aside the heavy bundle of clothing and gear and held the ancient suit admiringly out at arms length.  When he looks again at the old man his smile is sincere.  "Many thanks... friend.  Know that this will be worn proudly by the last standing leader of the Black Arrows."

He puts a large hand on the old man's shoulder and offers a final "Thank you" before adding the mail to the sizeable bundle and pushes through the door. 


___________________________

To modify my earlier post based on this new boon...

When Jokad returns to the inn he dumps all the gear on the floor near the assembled Arrows then pulls aside Jakardos to speak with him (as previously written).  At the end he hands the man the oil soaked bundle and says, "This is a loan from the old trader; let it be a reminder that you carry the hopes of those you vowed to protect."

"Jakardos, you can't change the past.  Do the best the you can with the future that is given you."


----------



## frostrune (Jan 26, 2010)

Friadoc said:


> Looking from the gear that has been dropped before the rangers toward the man who has dumped it, Kael asks a simple question, his tone concerned, but not reproachful "Hopefully you left a debt and not a corpse, my friend. The former is easier to deal with than the later."




Jokad looks up at Kael and smirks as he pulls Jakardos away to speak with him.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 26, 2010)

By the time Jokad returns with the equipment, Danth is ready to leave, having armed and armored himself. As he secures _Crimson Dawn_ at his waist, he gives the Shoanti a concerned look. "I realize you have a friend held within the fort, but I hope you do not let it cloud your judgment further. There is much more than one life at stake." 

The cleric then turns his gaze upon the three Black Arrows they had rescued. "My companions and I have risked much, and shed blood to rescue you from your captors. You now owe us a debt...a debt that you can now repay by accompanying us, and helping us rid the land of the threat of the Grauls and Kreegs. The path to redemption lies before you, lit by Sarenae's radiant light...but only you can decide to step from the shadows and travel the path that will lead you from darkness and despair."


*Diplomacy to convince the rangers that their best choice is to join us.

Diplomacy: 31*


----------



## frostrune (Jan 26, 2010)

Rhun said:


> By the time Jokad returns with the equipment, Danth is ready to leave, having armed and armored himself. As he secures _Crimson Dawn_ at his waist, he gives the Shoanti a concerned look. "I realize you have a friend held within the fort, but I hope you do not let it cloud your judgment further. There is much more than one life at stake."




He returns the cleric's concerned look with a cold stare but says nothing in reply.

________________________________

Much later as the brooding company takes a break somewhere further down the trail, Jokad will approach Danth out of earshot of the others.

[sblock] "I owe you more than a cold stare as an explanation."

He shuffles his boots for a moment before continuing, "Jovik loves Shalelu even if he will not admit it to himself.  He means it when he talks of killing every single one of them.  We all have heard the horrors and atrocities that ogres can inflict on their vicitms.  It makes me sick to think of Shalelu in their clutches.  I can only imagine what is running through Jovik's mind."

"So I apologize now and ask for Sarenrae's forgivness because my actions in these next few days may forever change your opinion of me.  I follow Jovik's lead and the butchery we are capable of may be shocking."

"You and Kael are the heroes.  You know how to handle people looking up to you.  You know how to lead by example.  Don't fall to our level.  Do what you need to do to save the town, even if that means leaving us behind."

"I never enter a battle wanting to die but I don't expect to survive this.  Remember me as you have known me these past months, not as you see me now."

It is probably the most eloquently you have ever heard Jokad speak.  The emotional turmoil behind the words is evident.  He looks you in the eye one final time before turning to head back to the others. [/sblock]



OOC:  This has been a FUN bit of roleplaying for me.  I hope no one minds the long, emotional posts.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 26, 2010)

[sblock=For Frostrune/DM and any curious parties]Danth nods at his companion's words, and reaches out a hand, grabbing the Shoanti's muscular shoulder and turning him so that he faces him as he tries to walk off. Danth looks deep in Jokad's eyes, and the warrior can see the compassion and understanding there. "It was not long ago when my mentor was butchered by the Skinsaw Murderers," he says, his voice low, even. "He was a good, kind and innocent man, undeserving of such a death. But I remember how I felt. So believe me when I say that I understand how you and Jovik must feel."

The cleric pauses a moment to take a deep breath. His voice is stronger as he next speaks. "You cannot defeat these monsters by becoming like them. You, both you and Jovik, are good men...our friendship would not be so strong, and our company would have fallen long ago, if it were not so. And getting yourself killed will serve no one. Think on this: If you fall before we can free Shalelu and the others, their fate will be sealed. Kael and I are not strong enough alone to rescue them; we need to work together, all four of us. I pledge myself to this cause, and vow to route these ogres and save the prisoners. But I must know that you will not needlessly through your life away in this."[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Jan 26, 2010)

And so onto the trail, and towards the fort, and a day of reckoning with the Grauls. All of the rangers are with you. 7 strong, 8 with Kibb, 9 with Mal. A strongest you have ever been, yet doubts dog the back of your mind. After all, you are about to assault an ogre-kin homestead, and after that ... a fort.

OOC: Any tidy-up posts today please, and then tomorrow the GRAULS.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 26, 2010)

Jokad's reply to Danth
[sblock]Jokad scratches the stubble on his chin and studies Danth's face for a moment, "You need to convince Jovik of that, not me."

"As long as she's alive, I think he'll listen to reason.  If we learn she is gone.... <he shakes his head> ...he might lose it."

"If it comes to that, I won't leave him to die alone; even against overwhelming odds."

"That's when it's time for you to do what is right for the town."[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jan 27, 2010)

Jovik shows up with his horse at precisely an hour. He looks at the rangers ready to leave and gives a nod in deference to them fulfilling their duty. he looks to his friends and flashes them a quick smile, a brief window to the carefree boy they knew back in Sandpoint. His smile fades though and his face sets as if in stone, hard and emotionless. It stays that way on the ride up, not talking, not interacting with the group.


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 27, 2010)

Kael is as prepared as he can be for what's about to come. The eldritch power that flows through his veins is ready to answer his call. Items of power are secreted about his person, ready for a quick hand in dire need. His companion, Mal, ever-present by the varisian's side, wary of any potential threats, expected or not.

Warm to his companions, Kael is dutifully civil to the rangers. While he doesn't approve of some of their thoughts, motives, or actions, the young sorcerer understands where those motives come from and expects the rangers to work through them.

His thoughts are more full of concern for his friends, Jovik and Jovak, as they've more of a conflict in the coming events than himself and Danth. Between their closer friendship to one and other, thus a shared interest in rescuing Jovik's unrequited love. That said, Kael trusts in them to do what needs to be done, right or wrong.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 27, 2010)

Friadoc said:


> Between their closer friendship to one and other, thus a shared interest in rescuing Jovik's unrequited love. That said, Kael trusts in them to do what needs to be done, right or wrong.




OOC:  Not unrequited. on the contrary, hot and steamy  Jovik gave up carousing for this woman!


----------



## hewligan (Jan 27, 2010)

A trickle of people meet the adventurers on their way towards the Grauls and the fort. Farmers mainly, heading into town for safety. They have had to do this many times before - normally during the hard winter when hunger drives the Grauls to crazier raids on homesteads. They look disconsolate, but such is life in these parts.

The journey itself passes quickly and without incident. Before long the party stand on the road at the edge of the wood near the Graul homestead. It lies less than half a mile into the forest from here.

OOC: How do you wish to approach?


----------



## frostrune (Jan 27, 2010)

OOC:  Seems like we ought to leave the horses nearby and head the rest of the way on foot.  Jovik can scout ahead.  The rangers (Vale and Jakardos/Kibb) can spread out to the flanks with their bows.  The rest of us and Kaven can move together following Jovik at a reasonable distance.

Cool by everyone?


----------



## Rhun (Jan 27, 2010)

*OOC: Danth is good with that plan.*


----------



## Queenie (Jan 27, 2010)

Edit: Sorry, wrong username.
Fenris


----------



## Fenris (Jan 27, 2010)

OOC: Yeah, sounds good. With the added caveat that with the killings and time, Jovik will be worried about traps and will keep an extra eye out for them, otherwise yeap, on board.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 28, 2010)

*OOC: Hewligan, did we decide just how many spell slots Danth would be down to restore everyone? Was it 2 4th level slots and 2 2nd level slots for Restorations and Lesser Restorations?*


----------



## hewligan (Jan 28, 2010)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: Hewligan, did we decide just how many spell slots Danth would be down to restore everyone? Was it 2 4th level slots and 2 2nd level slots for Restorations and Lesser Restorations?*




Yes. You guys should be able to sleep between the Grauls and the Fort, though. As long as nothing else happens.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 28, 2010)

Danth waits quietly and patiently for Jovik to return from scouting out the homestead of the Grauls. His gaze lingered on the rangers, now mostly restored, and armed and armored with the gear that Jokad had brought them. He hoped that they could be relied upon to provide cover fire and rearguard for the Wolves. The cleric figured that if they fled or failed, he would probably have to keep Jovik and Jokad from tracking them down and killing them. 

He smiles to himself, and one hand caresses the beautifully wrought golden holy symbol at his neck. Who would have thought that adventuring would be so complicated?

*AC: 22, Hit Points: 56/56

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Read Magic
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Divine Favor + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Deific Vengeance (CD), Hold Person, Lesser Restoration x 2 (normally Resist Energy, Silence) + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil, Dispel Magic + (d)Searing Light
- Level 4: Restoration x 2 (normally Holy Smite, Summon Monster IV) + (d) Fire Shield
[/sblock]*


----------



## hewligan (Jan 28, 2010)

Jovik scouts ahead. Much to his chagrin, Jakardos silently follows. The ranger is just as skilled as Jovik, perhaps more so, when it comes to the art of stealth. He glides alongside Jovik, silent amidst the forest, his eyes panning the woods ahead. Neither men talk. It would not be appropriate, and besides, Jovik has nothing constructive to say.

They reach the homestead after a few minutes. Both men crouch for a few moments, absorbing the sight before them, as if needing a minute to let the depravity of it sink home.

The dead ogres have been staked upright, their bodies tied to roughly hewn tree trunks that have been dug upright into the soil. The ogres, all five of the ones killed by the party the previous day, slouch strangely against their supports in a rough circle in the ground directly in front of the homestead. A warning perhaps.

But it is not the strange sight of seeing the five dead ogres staked into the earth that so shocks Jovik and Jakardos. It is what 'decorates' them.

Each ogre, their head tied back hard against the wooden stake to force it to stare forward, has its mouth cut open wide to the back of the head. Each mouth, in turn, is stuffed with the limbs of some humans. At the base of each ogre sits the stump of a torso, or a head. 3 dead humans, their bodies decorating the ogres, as if providing one last meal to see them into the afterlife.

3 dead humans. 1 too young to think about.

There is no sign of life.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 28, 2010)

Thinking back to the scarecrows that came to life back outside Sandpoint, Jovik whispers "Those things better not come to life" to himself. Turning to Jakaros Jovik whispers "3 more deaths you are responsible for. Let us get the others and finish this."


----------



## frostrune (Jan 29, 2010)

My idea of a plan...

[sblock]Do we have a means of lighting the house on fire?

Here is a bit of a plan I had rolling around in my head...

1)  Danth casts Protect vs Evil and Bull STR on Jokad.

2)  Use fire arrows/ scorching ray to catch the house on fire from a reasonable distance; at least 30'.  Jokad stalks out right into the middle and calls them out.

3)  He stands about 20' from the house door.  Rages and 'readies' to throw the Impaler at the first ogre to make it out the door (Vital Strike).  Activates the 'Pulse of Despair' ability** (all within 30' must make WIL DC 16 save or be shaken; target hit must make additional DC 16 WIL or be nauseated for 1 rd).  Quick draw Whitefire.

** He will only throw and activate it IF he is assured of getting a few of them in the Pulse.  If only one charges out he will wait until he closes to melee range and fight with the spear until he is swarmed, THEN activate the pulse.

4)  Jokad gets swarmed and goes into a hacking slashing frenzy while the rest of you pepper them at range or move up into the fray.

Explanation: With BULL STR, Prot vs evil, Rage, PWR AT, and species enemy: Giant - Jokad will be bad ass.  AC 22  HP 86/72 melee AT +16/+11; Dmg 1d8+15 +1d6 fire.  I'm willing to take the majority of the punishment here in the hope that they are too stupid to realize we have baited them into a crossfire.  The rest of you need to hit hard from the edges.

Adding a twist to this... if Danth has a Protect from elements: fire, he can also cast that on Jokad and allow Kael to drop fireballs on the ogres massed around me with a reasonable chance I can dodge the damage (decent REF save +6, DR 20 fire) 

Thoughts?  comments?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 29, 2010)

*OOC: Danth doesn't have Bull's Strength or Resist Energy currently prepared, since we didn't rest from his earlier spellcasting.

Also, note: If we burn down the place, we will likely lose any and all loot. Certainly a metagame reason not to do so, but I thought I would point it out.*


----------



## Fenris (Jan 29, 2010)

OOC: Jovik can stand there and take the fireballs as well. And on full defense I have a pretty good AC as well. And jovik won't care about the loot. I can work with this plan. But I wouldn't mind a good old fashioned bull rush. Break in to the door and sweep through the house. They may be in the barn now too, and we might not get them all.

I say we re-sweep the barn, then head to the house. And go through room by room. Maybe we leave the rangers out side to cover anyone trying to head out the back? Come on Frosty, I know that is tactically sound, but Joakd missed out on a lot of that visceral killing. You know he wants to do this the Shoanti way. Be able to stare into the ogre's eyes as whitefire puntures the spleen and you feel the hot, sticky ichor of your enemy's blood as he dies in front of you.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 29, 2010)

Fenris said:


> I say we re-sweep the barn, then head to the house. And go through room by room. Maybe we leave the rangers out side to cover anyone trying to head out the back? Come on Frosty, I know that is tactically sound, but Joakd missed out on a lot of that visceral killing. You know he wants to do this the Shoanti way. Be able to stare into the ogre's eyes as whitefire puntures the spleen and you feel the hot, sticky ichor of your enemy's blood as he dies in front of you.




True.  Jokad is all about the blood and guts but... he is smart enough to know this is supposed to be just a warm-up for us getting to the fort.  He doesn't want to lose anyone before we get there.  Our chances are small enough as is.  Fighting in the open lets everyone participate without necessarily being in mortal danger (except me).

No BULL STR is no biggie.  No protection vs energy: fire... means Kael please don't nuke me.  Jokad doesn't much care about loot either BUT we may not need the fire to smoke them out.  Simply walking out there and calling them a bunch of bad names might accomplish the same thing. 

I like the idea of re-sweeping the barn first though and maybe see what happens from there.  Seems doubtful stealth will work as well this time.  Then the best laid plans are out the window anyway.

Sooo... I say stealth for the Barn, go from there.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 29, 2010)

OOC: Lost a big post  Below is my brief synopsis:

The group head for the barn. After a careful search they find the place is empty.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 2, 2010)

"Onward to the house?" suggest Danth, after the search of the barn proves fruitless. "The ogres must still be here."


*Prior to entering the place, Danth will cast Magic Circle vrs Evil.*


----------



## frostrune (Feb 2, 2010)

Jokad glances over again at the gory display of dead ogres and a shiver runs down his spine, "Do we know how many people are missing from last night's raid?"


----------



## Fenris (Feb 3, 2010)

"Stories we heard just said a family, never heard who or how many. Let us get this done." says Jovik.

Jovik cautiously heads to the door, wary for traps or ambushes.

OOC: We agreed that the Black Arrows should watch the perimeter or should they come with us?


----------



## frostrune (Feb 3, 2010)

Fenris said:


> "Stories we heard just said a family, never heard who or how many. Let us get this done." says Jovik.
> 
> Jovik cautiously heads to the door, wary for traps or ambushes.
> 
> OOC: We agreed that the Black Arrows should watch the perimeter or should they come with us?




Jokad grits his teeth and shrugs.  Fighting inside would be too tight for his spear.  He leaves the Impaler with Vale, draws Whitefire, and prepares to follow Jovik through the door.


OOC:  I think it makes sense for the Arrows to stay outside and cut down any ogres that try to flee.  Quarters inside the house will probably too cramped for a large group.  Although I have to keep remembering it IS an ogre-sized house...


----------



## Rhun (Feb 3, 2010)

Danth spins _Crimson Dawn_ in hand, and follows Jovik and Jokad. His face grim, the cleric was ready to end the ogre threat permanently.



*OOC: Agree that the Black Arrows remain outside. That will allow them to cut down and fleeing ogres, or warn us should someone try to ambush us from the outside.*


----------



## hewligan (Feb 3, 2010)

*The Farmhouse*

This giant decaying farmhouse covered in moss slumps drunkenly at the edge of the damp forest clearing. Rickey stairs crawl up to a porch covered by a huge eave held aloft b thick pillars of pine.

These pillars are decorated with crude carvings of manticores impaling children with their tail spikes, and women being ripped apart by wolves. The carvings look like a child's work, but the subject matter grows more gruesome and depraved from one depiction to the next.

An unsettlingly large rocking chair of lashed wood and bone sways erratically in the breeze at the far end of the porch, under a vast menagerie of wind chimes composed of decidedly humanoid bones.

The house's windows have all been boarded up with thick timbers, although it is unclear if this was done to keep intruders out or imprison whatever unspeakable things make their home within.

Jovik and Jokad climb the stairs silently, moving across the porch to the door. Danth and Kael follow some steps behind. Across the yard, fading now into concealed positions, the three Black Arrows crouch with their bows at the ready. Kibb, the bear, moves into the woods a short distance to remain concealed, but close enough at hand to defend his master if required.

OOC: Shall we head on in?


----------



## frostrune (Feb 3, 2010)

OOC:  I'm sure Jovik will be looking for traps but yes, let's head on in!


----------



## Rhun (Feb 3, 2010)

His protection spell cast and his blade in hand, Danth nods to the others to proceed.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 3, 2010)

OOC: Sorry for the running silent mode here, school's been busy here. Anyhow, reply coming in a few. Sorry, again.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 4, 2010)

frostrune said:


> OOC:  I'm sure Jovik will be looking for traps but yes, let's head on in!





OOC: Yup yup. Since they know we are coming I won't put it past them. So yes, check for traps as we head forward and in.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 4, 2010)

*Kael AC: 20; Mal AC: 26; Spells Remaning - 1: 5; 2: 6; 3: 4*

Upon completion of his protective spells, whose arcane might protect both himself and his familiar, Kael nods to his friends and allies that both himself and Mal are ready. Wands and scrolls are readied upon his person, able to be grasped as needed and one wand is grasped within his left hand.

Mal looks at his companion for a moment, uncanny concern etched upon his features, but it is soon dissuaded by Kael's words.

"I'm fine, Mal," says Kael with a half smile and scritch behind the familiar's ears.

[sblock=ooc]The wand in Kael's hand is a wand of magic missile, just in case.[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Feb 4, 2010)

Jovik's hand moves to touch the door handle. Suddenly a raised voice is heard from inside. It is muffled, as if perhaps been a room or two away, but it is still possible to hear what is being said. The tongue is giant, but Jokad listens intently and then whispers the words to his companions.

"I wanna go kills them Mama. I wants to take my cleaver into Turtle town and chops their little heads off. I wants to bring you back their wet bits. They needs to bleed!"

Another voice silences the first, and the conversation becomes muffled.

Jokad signals. Jovik opens the door. It creaks a little. He stops. Moves it soooo slowly. Everyone can feel the adrenaline pouring through their veins.

A dingy room beyond is revealed. A stench, of flesh, of unwashed parts, of putrid things best not thought of, washes up and over you all. Mal whimpers as the smell assaults him.

The room is dishevelled - an entrance room, but with little of interest in it. But beyond, through the open hall, light is visible, and voices, muffled now beyond making out the words.

Then a shouted voice. Jokad doesn't so much translate, and offer up an expletive, but the basic content is clear to all.

"I SMELLS THEM MAMA! I SMELLS THEIR BITS!"

You hear a primal yell, as if something animalistic has been unleashed.

OOC: Something will be coming this way soon.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 4, 2010)

"Gozreh's hoary beard!!  Here they come!"

Whitefire blazes brightly with the intensity of the man that wields it.  Jokad slips to one side of the open door and 'readies' to AT the first ogre to emerge.  

He signals for the rangers to spread out and ready their bows.  He smiles evilly at Kael and says, "When you see something, lob one of those fireballs in there."

[sblock] Jokad readies to attack with his sword, using PWR AT and VITAL STRIKE.  AT +12 to hit, dmg 2d8+11 +d6 fire

Hit AC 21, dmg 14 sword (pathetic) + 2 fire
Roll Lookup [/sblock]

AC 22, HPs 72


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 5, 2010)

Wand still in hand, Kael readies himself with his allies and prepares to unleash fiery destruction upon the coming foes.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 5, 2010)

Jovik's eyes light up. "Yeah hit them with the fireball. Same drill as in the barn Kael." says Jovik. He slaps Jokad on the shoulder and flashes a smile as he runs up to the hallway, taking position just to the side of the hallway entrance, ready to strike as an ogre comes through right after Kael's fireball.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2010)

Danth whispers the words to a spell as he hears the enemy coming, summoning Sarenae's favor to aid him in the coming melee.


*AC: 22/24 vrs. EVIL, Hit Points: 56/56

Cast Divine Favor, giving Danth a +2 attack and damage bonus

Magic Circle vrs Evil in effect, duration <70 minutes (remember everyone within 10' of Danth gets +2 to AC and Saves vrs EVIL)
Divine Favor in effect, duration 10 rounds

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Read Magic
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Divine Favor + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Deific Vengeance (CD), Hold Person, Lesser Restoration x 2 (normally Resist Energy, Silence) + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil, Dispel Magic + (d)Searing Light
- Level 4: Restoration x 2 (normally Holy Smite, Summon Monster IV) + (d) Fire Shield
[/sblock]*


----------



## hewligan (Feb 6, 2010)

The room you are in is 45' by 15' (so 9 squares wide by 3 deep).
E is Empty, J is Jokad, V is Jovik, K is Kael, D is Danth, M is Mal, O is Ogre-kin, and so on... S is Sofa, as the room has a sofa to the left:

E E E V O E E E E
E S S E E E E E E
E E E D K J E E E

The Ogre comes charging along the corridor that runs along the top left wall of the room. You can hear him coming, although through the open door (on the grid spot showing the O above) all you see at first is a long hall leading north, with three doors off of it, and the gap to the left immediately after the open door where the ogre appears to be running.

Then he appears in the doorway. A massive male, naked from the waist down, but wearing some animal hide armour on his top half. His right hand holds a large ogre hook, rusty and stained. Although he appears to run as fast as you would expect, his gait has an akward limp. Hair grows lopsided from the right side of his head, rather than from the top of his head, and his face is screwed up in a grimace of anger. He appears to have a vestigial twin protruding from the side of his neck, an infant like horror that mewls and babbles. Two very large rats, as large as Mal, follow him into the room.

OOC: COMBAT!


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 6, 2010)

*Kael AC: 20; Mal AC: 26; Spells Remaning - 1: 5; 2: 6; 3: 3*

Kael hard formed the thought within his mind, using whatever spatial sense that spellcasters have, so as to restrict the scope and effect of his spell to be a detriment to their foes, yet not so much to themselves, and thusly he drops the fireball in behind the ogre-kin. Within the corridor from whence it came, a cacophony of eldritch flame bursts forth, trying to engulf the foe and, hopefully, leave the nimble Jovik unharmed.

[sblock=ooc]
Initiative (1d20+2=21)
Fireball, Reflex for half (DC 16) (6d6=16)

Basically, I threw the fireball in the corridor so that it's radius wouldn't hit myself and those who are not Jovik. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Feb 6, 2010)

Jovik waits for the blast from the fireball to go off. he moves quickly though evn as the heat hits his face, ducking the blast, as he come up behind the ogre sinking both daggers deep into his back.

[sblock]

Ref check
1d20+11=17

Init
1d20+8=21

Attacks
1d20+11=29, 1d4+2+1d6+3d6=21, 1d20+11=19, 1d4+2+1d6+3d6=18

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 8, 2010)

Danth steps forward, and slashes at the ogre with _Crimson Dawn_.



*AC: 22/24 vrs. EVIL, Hit Points: 56/56

5' step forward
Initiative: 03
Crimson Dawn vrs Ogre: 22
Damage: 12 (6 + 6 fire)

Magic Circle vrs Evil in effect, duration <70 minutes (remember everyone within 10' of Danth gets +2 to AC and Saves vrs EVIL)
Divine Favor in effect, round 1 of 10 (+2 attack and damage bonus)

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Read Magic
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Divine Favor + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Deific Vengeance (CD), Hold Person, Lesser Restoration x 2 (normally Resist Energy, Silence) + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil, Dispel Magic + (d)Searing Light
- Level 4: Restoration x 2 (normally Holy Smite, Summon Monster IV) + (d) Fire Shield
[/sblock]*


----------



## hewligan (Feb 8, 2010)

Init Order: Jovik (21) (note - waiting for Kael's action), Kael (21), Chuckles & Drooler (the donkey rats) (13), Hucker Graul (10), Danth (3), Jokad (DEAD LAST BABY!)

Kael sends the bead of the fireball  spinning past Hucker and his rats, and off into the hall behind them. Hucker grins. His malformed twin grins.

"MISSED!" he grunts.

The fireball explodes. Jovik, already moving forward, deftly ducks the exploding, roiling wave of fire.

Neither Hucker, nor his two giant rats, are quite so quick or prepared. (failed reflex saves).

The fire sweeps over them and into the room. It sets fire to the edge of the sofa, and then almost as quickly is gone. The giant ogre still stands, his armour smouldering. His two rat-things are still alive too, although they look like the fire hurt them.

Hucker isn't laughing.

Jovik waits for the blast from the fireball to go off. he moves quickly though even as the heat hits his face, ducking the blast, as he come up behind the ogre sinking both daggers deep into his back.

Hucker screams in rage and pain. Behind him the house erupts into chaos, as further crude voices are raised in rage and concern.

Hucker shouts commands at his two rat things. They both pounce on Jovik.

The first rat hits hard, biting into Jovik's arm. The rogue manages to swing the second one off of him and back into the wall. 

OOC: Jovik hit for hp damage

Before Jovik even has time to catch his breath, Hucker is on him. Jovik is flanked, and he knows it. He needs one of his friends to come up here pretty damn soon to level things out.

Hucker is on him, swinging like a raging bull. The whole time slobbering out threats and curses.

The ogre hook digs in hard to Jovik's side. He screams in shock and pain as the curved blade bites in deep.

OOC: Jovik is hit for 21 hp

Danth, seeing his friend falter, is suddenly there, at Jovik's side, evening up the numbers. He slashes with Crimson Dawn at the huge beast, not knowing quite where to hit. He decides on the vestigial twin. Just anything to shut the little prat up.

Crimson Dawn finds its target, slicing the head off the little twin. Hucker stiffens, blood squirting out of the raw wound on his shoulder. A look of dumb shock on his face is relaced for just a brief second by complete lucidity and comprehension. He falls over, dead.

OOC: Jovik now at -27hp
OOC: Hucker Dead

Jokad to go - can only really attack a rat at the moment. Oh, the glamour!


----------



## frostrune (Feb 8, 2010)

Jokad was hoping to wait for the ogre to come to him but his friends had other plans.  Unfortunately, Jovik's eagerness got him a nasty gash.  Too late to take the brunt of the attack, the big shoanti moves to clean up the rat-like pets and be in a better position to face the rest of the family when they come.


OOC: Jokad would like to move into a position where he can threaten both rats (5' step preferable, if possible).  He then will attack the most wounded rat first.

[sblock]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2399546/
Hit AC 32 (pos crit!) for 12 sword + 6 fire

Crit confirm Roll Lookup
Hit AC 29 for 17 sword

total = 35 damage to one rat

hopefully CLEAVE unto 2nd rat...
Roll Lookup
Hmmm... only hit AC 14 for 13 sword + 2 fire

If he only need to make a 5' step, his iterative attack...
Roll Lookup
Hit AC 16 for 19 sword + 1 fire [/sblock]

AC 22, 72/72 HPs


----------



## Queenie (Feb 8, 2010)

Edit: Wrong Screenname


----------



## Fenris (Feb 8, 2010)

OOC: I love this fireball/evasion/sneak attack combo Kael and Jovik have going  Good thing rogues got a HP boost in PF though!

Jovik holds his side as he staggers behind Jokad. "How's my Shoanti impression?" he asks Jokad with a grin. "Danth could I get a patch up here before those other voice come to dance? I think it's Jokad's turn though."

18/45 HP


----------



## Rhun (Feb 9, 2010)

Danth chants the words of a prayer, beseeching Sarenae to heal the sly and deadly Jovik before further enemies join the fight. A warm, calming feeling overtakes the rogue's body, and a moment later he finds his wounds nearly completely healed.


*AC: 22/24 vrs. EVIL, Hit Points: 56/56

Drop hold person for cure moderate wounds on Jovik. Roll 17 + 50% from Healer's Blessing Domain Power = 25 points of damage healed!

Spells in Effect
- Magic Circle vrs Evil, duration <70 minutes (remember everyone within 10' of Danth gets +2 to AC and Saves vrs EVIL)
- Divine Favor on self, round 2 of 10 (+2 attack and damage bonus)

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Read Magic
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Divine Favor + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Deific Vengeance (CD), Hold Person, Lesser Restoration x 2 (normally Resist Energy, Silence) + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil, Dispel Magic + (d)Searing Light
- Level 4: Restoration x 2 (normally Holy Smite, Summon Monster IV) + (d) Fire Shield
[/sblock]*


----------



## hewligan (Feb 9, 2010)

Jokad's entry to the fray, belated though it is, results very quickly in one of the large rat-things being severed completely in two across its midriff.

The second rat doesn't fare much better. While its death is not quite so theatrical or bloody as that of the first, the sword through the gut puts a rapid end to its movement.

OOC: Combat over.

The house is a riot of noise. Danth chants to call on his healing power. Elsewhere you can hear a deep, ugly, but feminine voice raised in some command from somewhere to the left (the way Hucker came). A shrieking is audible elsewhere in the house, and as if from beneath your feet a deep vibration seems to rattle the floor boards (gently).


----------



## Rhun (Feb 9, 2010)

"Let's to it," says Danth, twirling _Crimson Dawn_. "It sounds like we've roused these rats...time to finish the job. Lead on Jokad!"


----------



## frostrune (Feb 9, 2010)

Jokad spares a brief smile to Danth then raises up blazing sword.  He shouts defiantly to those in the house, "If any of you depraved cowards are man enough to claim it there's another head for your scarecrows!!"

"This one's a little cooked though..."

Hoping that spurs another reckless charge, he hesitates a moment to make sure Danth and Jovik are ready to advance.

When they are ready, and before he moves forward, he more quietly says to Jovik, "Keep and eye on the floors.  I didn't like that last rumble."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2010)

"And stay close, so that you may take advantage of Sarenae's blessings," adds Danth, following after Jokad and Jovik.


----------



## hewligan (Feb 10, 2010)

OOC: I need a roll from Jovik for his trap-findery-skillness. Also, are you going to hang a left along the corridor there towards the female voice, or ahead up the corridor towards the other voices?


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 10, 2010)

Kael steadies himself to react, while his friends decide things on a more tactical level. Kael's sense of propriety in battle begins and ends with his spells, so it's usually better to let the others decide direction of action.

"I can do that a few more times, Jovik," states Kael simply enough. Afterall, it does seem to be a nice combination.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2010)

Danth again twirls his blade in hand, while he waits for Jokad and Jovik to lead the way onward.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 10, 2010)

OOC: Perception for traps
1d20+13=24

I say we hit the female voice.


----------



## hewligan (Feb 10, 2010)

Jovik leads the way, moving with alertness, after the worrying motion on the floor. He has hardly moved outside the room when he stops, looks up, and signals the party to hang back.

Above him, pulled up into the roof, sit four massive spiked levers, coiled back as if ready to strike down. Jovik turns his gaze to the floor. The floor-boards look fine, but then he notices one that is raised just a shade, just enough. It would have been a horrible trap to walk into. The spiked blades on the lever trap are a good eighteen inches long. Someone in this house can rig traps, that is for sure.

Moving back into the room he explains the situation to his friends, and then lifts a chair and throws it onto the raised floorboard. The trap trips, and the four arms slam down with ferocious power, impaling the chair and carrying it upwards, embedding it into the top of the door frame. The group have to move under the chair obstacle, but at least the trip is no longer a danger.

Alert now to the danger, Jovik's eyes watch each step like a hawk.

Ahead you hear a cackling, and then in very coarse common tongue:

"Four little rabbits come to play. Rutting like rabbits in the hay. Come to Mamma, hear me say .. naked little rabbits squeezed like clay"

Clearly delighted by her song, the woman laughs. She is near. Probably in the room at the end of the corridor.

Elsewhere in the house, footsteps can be heard running towards you (from the other direction that you chose not to take).


----------



## Fenris (Feb 10, 2010)

Jovik points in the direction of the approaching sound indicating they need to take care of that first. But he calls out to the female voice in giant.

"Four little rabbits come to play,
Hucker found those rabbits today,
Oh what will Mama say,
when she finds Hucker's blood reddening the hay."


----------



## frostrune (Feb 11, 2010)

Jokad lowers his voice so just the others can hear, "We could be hit from two sides.  Kael, have you any tricks that can trap or delay foes in one direction or the other?"

As he speaks he scans the surroundings looking for a semi defensible position.


OOC:  Hew - having a hard time visualizing the surroundings.  Trying not to get caught where Danth or Jovik have to hold another front.


----------



## hewligan (Feb 11, 2010)

frostrune said:


> OOC:  Hew - having a hard time visualizing the surroundings.  Trying not to get caught where Danth or Jovik have to hold another front.




OOC: No problem. I will post a map with locations (and external picture of the house) tonight. I hadn't bought the PDF of this adventure, and was using only the print copy, so posting maps etc. is harder. However, I think I NEED the maps for the fort section, so I plan on getting the PDF today.


----------



## hewligan (Feb 11, 2010)

To help with the visualisation of the current environment, I have purchased the PDF and here is a picture of one of the ogrekin (the one you killed near the vegetable patch outside) with the house in the background. The next picture is a map of the ground floor. You are at the way out of the room towards the corridors, hanging left.






Graul Homestead





First Floor Map


----------



## Fenris (Feb 12, 2010)

OOC: Awesome pics Hew. Looks like you'll get a lot of use out of that PDF.
I say we back into the room. The female doesn't appear to be moving, while this other thing is. Have Jokad be visible in the door way as we are in the room. Jokad can hit the thing as it charges in with his spear (Tears of Sorrow? Sorry forgot the name) then we can all hit it as it engages. Plan?


----------



## hewligan (Feb 12, 2010)

OOC: *After *this battle with the Grauls, assuming he survives and participates, Kael will be leveling up to 7. We may be a week or two away from this happening, but I thought perhaps Friadoc would like a little time to think about what options he would like to take, etc. Any questions regarding the level-up process please ask in the OOC thread.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 12, 2010)

Fenris said:


> I say we back into the room. The female doesn't appear to be moving, while this other thing is. Have Jokad be visible in the door way as we are in the room. Jokad can hit the thing as it charges in with his spear (Tears of Sorrow? Sorry forgot the name) then we can all hit it as it engages. Plan?




OOC:  So we fall back to entry room A2 - Jokad taking position in the doorway between A2 and the two hallways?  I like that idea.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2010)

Danth turns and withdraws back to the entry room, his companions' warnings about being engaged on two fronts loud in his mind. Reddish-gold flames continue to flicker along _Crimson Dawn's_ blade as the cleric readies himself for the coming battle.


*AC: 22/24 vrs. EVIL, Hit Points: 56/56

Spells in Effect
- Magic Circle vrs Evil, duration <70 minutes (remember everyone within 10' of Danth gets +2 to AC and Saves vrs EVIL)
- Divine Favor on self, round 6 (?) of 10 (+2 attack and damage bonus)

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Read Magic
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Divine Favor + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Deific Vengeance (CD), Hold Person, Lesser Restoration x 2 (normally Resist Energy, Silence) + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil, Dispel Magic + (d)Searing Light
- Level 4: Restoration x 2 (normally Holy Smite, Summon Monster IV) + (d) Fire Shield
[/sblock]*


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 13, 2010)

frostrune said:


> Jokad lowers his voice so just the others can hear, "We could be hit from two sides.  Kael, have you any tricks that can trap or delay foes in one direction or the other?"




"Unfortunately," says Kael in a subdued, yet straight-forward tone. "I do not. I'm more of a blast my foes into charcoal type of practitioner. Best I could do would be to lay an alarm that would give us a modest amount of warning."


----------



## hewligan (Feb 13, 2010)

Not much need for an alarm spell....

Two youngish ogre-kin burst through the northern door and charge towards you.

The first, leading the charge, is a hairless and pale bloated thing with malformed, stumpy legs (clearly, by the way he runs, they still work fine) and a wide mouth filled with ragged teeth. He is holding an ogre-hook in one hand, and a skull in the other. As he runs towards you he bellows out a war-cry in a voice that cracks and squeeks, and throws the skull at you. It clatters harmlessly off the chair. Just a skull.

Behind him moves another youth, this one seemingly less keen to make contact as his run appears half-hearted. His limbs bend in strange ways, but he’s blessed to not have any other hideous deformity and almost looks human. The hapless fool reeks of his own waste and appears to be wearing hideously stained clothing.

Two young ogre-kin ... no problem!

Except that behind you, in the room in which Danth, Kael, and Jovik stand, the floor once again vibrates and rattles.

Mal barks. His warning coming just a second before the floorboards explode upwards and a strange, plant-like creature, with long, seeking arms of thorns, pulls itself from the gaping hole and blocks the way back out of the house.

OOC: Map to follow, but for now - please post initiative and actions please.


----------



## hewligan (Feb 13, 2010)

Plant = Plant Thing
O1 = Ogrekin 1
O2 = Ogrekin 2

JK = Jokad
Da = Danth
Jov = Jovik
Mal = Mal
K = Kael

Hope that is all clear!!!

The plant thing looks like this:


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 13, 2010)

*Kael AC: 20; Mal AC: 26; Spells Remaning - 1: 5; 2: 5; 3: 3*

Turning toward the plant-thing eruption, Kael pulls forth from source of eldritch power and a deep, crimson ray of fiery might lances forth at the rearward foe. Mal moves into a protective position by his partner's side.

[sblock=ooc]
Initiative (1d20+2=7)
Scorching Ray (1d20+5=10, 4d6=16)
[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Feb 13, 2010)

Jokad smiles grimly to himself as the ragged ogre-kin charge as predicted.  He holds his ground and waits for his opportunity to attack.  He swings to maximize his damage hoping to fell his foes quickly.

He spares not a glance at the rending noise behind him.  Hoping his friends can deal with the menace.

[sblock] INIT 6, 1st AT Hit AC 32 for 19 sword + 1 fire; 2nd AT hit AC 16 for 15 sword + 5 fire
Roll Lookup

[/sblock]

AC 24 (near Danth), HP 72


----------



## Fenris (Feb 15, 2010)

OOC: Frosty, did you remember Jokad's Favored Enemy bonus? Rhun, did you want to set up a flank with Jovik on the plant thing?



[sblock]
Init
1d20+8=11

actions to come after Danth

[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Feb 15, 2010)

Fenris said:


> OOC: Frosty, did you remember Jokad's Favored Enemy bonus?




OOC:  Yes - partly why my AT and damage bonuses are so high right now.  

My math [sblock] Probably also worth mentioning for Hew's benefit that my AT/Dmg numbers factor in that Jokad is using PWR AT (-2 to hit, +4 dmg), Species enemy (+2 AT & Dmg), and RAGING (+2 to AT & Dmg)

So base stat line vs Ogre/Giants right now = +14/ +9 to hit; 1d8+13 sword + 1d6 fire

AC is 20 (22 within 10' of Danth), HPs 86/72 [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 15, 2010)

Danth curses, knowing that his best magics had been spent restoring Jokad and the rangers. Still, perhaps he had something that could delay this plant beast, at least until his marital-minded companions were finished with the ogre-kin.

Stepping back away from the plant creature, Danth raises his voice in prayer to the Dawnflower, asking her to send one of her minions to aid them against the evil residing within this place...


*AC: 22/24 vrs. EVIL, Hit Points: 56/56

INITIATIVE: 14
5' step back toward fireplace, cast augmented summon monster III (since 1 round casting time, I'll decide on exactly what creature he summons next round when it appears, if that's cool?)


Spells in Effect
- Magic Circle vrs Evil, duration <70 minutes (remember everyone within 10' of Danth gets +2 to AC and Saves vrs EVIL)
- Divine Favor on self, round 6 (?) of 10 (+2 attack and damage bonus)

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Read Magic
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Divine Favor + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Deific Vengeance (CD), Hold Person, Lesser Restoration x 2 (normally Resist Energy, Silence) + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil, Dispel Magic + (d)Searing Light
- Level 4: Restoration x 2 (normally Holy Smite, Summon Monster IV) + (d) Fire Shield
[/sblock]*


----------



## hewligan (Feb 15, 2010)

OOC: 

To Rhun: no problem with you waiting to decide on what creature to summon next round/end of round.

To Frostrune: I trust you (and the rest of the guys) when it comes to working out the math behind the rolls. 2.5 years in now, I think you know I pretty much rely on you all to keep track of the small stuff and let me focus on the bigger picture. I haven't yet seen a single fudged roll, so the trust level is very high!


----------



## hewligan (Feb 15, 2010)

Init Order: Tendriculos (19), Danth (14), Jovik (11), 2 Ogre-kin (9), Kael (7), Jokad (6)

The weird plant thing seems intent on reaching the doorway, lashing out several long tendrils/tentacles towards Jovik, who stands between it and the door (5 foot move towards the door, then reach attach to Jovik).

It lashes out at Jovik with its first tendril. The rogue manages to bash it away, but the second tendril lashes round him, the thick thorns catching on his flesh and armour and causing the young man to scream in pain.

It lifts Jovik up into the air and attempts to swallow the young man. Its teeth close over Jovik, biting deep into him. He can feel the cold of pain and fear, and perhaps impending death.

(OOC: Jovik hit by a tendril and bite attack for 26hp damage
Roll Lookup
Roll Lookup
What condition is Jovik in now? He is being held by the tendriculos, which next round will be attempting to swallow the young man. The "being held" is not a grapple - just some colour - for the purpose of his action, Jovik can act with free movement)

Danth manages to step back and complete his divine casting.

OOC: Jovik - action please. Others - to follow tomorrow. Time for my bed!


----------



## Fenris (Feb 16, 2010)

"Kael! Torch this thing!" yells Jovik as he stabs at the plant creature.

[sblock]
17/46 HP

Ug. Ok. If the thing took a five foot move towards the door, I should be able to slide down, 5 ft step, in front of Kael to flank with Danth.

In that case, full attack.
1d20+9=27, 1d4+2+1d6+4d6=21
1d20+4=13, 1d4+2+1d6+4d6=31

Edit forgot flanking bonus so should be 29 and 15 to hit.



If not take the first as an attack and then jovik tumbles out of the way behind Danth! back to the fireplace.

Tumble roll 1d20+14=24


[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Feb 16, 2010)

Kael slips from the grasp of the plant-thing, and steps back towards Danth. The rogue stabs up at the Tendriculos, his blade digging deep into its strangely fleshy arm. It hollers.

The plant beast seems enraged, pulling its bulk from the broken floor and whatever chamber lies beneath. It is HUGE. Danth gasps. Jovik feels a shiver of fear momentarily surge through him. The thing they are looking at is some fifteen foot tall. Its bulk is immense. It rises up as it lets out an animal roar. Even in this house of monstrous size, this creature dwarves everything. As it rises up, it hits the ceiling, splitting ceiling boards, and showering dirt and wood to the floor around you all.

It appears that Jovik has annoyed it!

Back up front, Jokad can hear the commotion behind him, but he has no time to check it out. His companions need to handle whatever danger has arisen there, Jokad has two adolescent ogre-kin to take care of.

The first ogre-kin attacks with his crude ogre-hook, but Jokad's combat senses are far too fast for this cack-handed attack. He turns the ogre-hook aside easily, as he lines the ogre-kin up for a return blow.

(he misses)

The second ogre-kin laughs at the misfortune of his brother.

"You gonna die ugly!" he shouts. "Mammy never did love you!"

Back in the main room, Kael turns toward the plant-thing eruption and pulls forth from source of eldritch power and a deep, crimson ray of fiery might lances forth at the rearward foe. Mal moves into a protective position by his partner's side.

The magic flame misses its target as the plant-thing rises up fully from the chamber below.

Jokad can hear the explosion behind him. He slams Crimson Dawn into the first ogre-kin, skewering the thing through the middle. He withdraws the blade and tries again, but misses.

The ogre-kin is hurt real bad, crying like a baby at the pain, but still focused on Jokad and on the battle.

From the corridor to the left you can hear the woman's voice again.

"Mammy is coming my boys. Mammy is coming!"

OOC: Round 2 actions and inits please!


----------



## frostrune (Feb 16, 2010)

*rd 2*

The thunderous chaos behind him spurs Jokad to greater frenzy.  He ferociously beats aside the first ogre-kin's pitiful slash and delivers a powerful counter that blasts past the fool's paltry defense landing another butcher's blow.

[sblock] INIT 17, 1st AT Hit AC 27 for 21 sword + 3 fire, 2nd AT hit AC 22 for 17 sword + 1 fire
Roll Lookup

If my first attack drops the wounded ogre-kin, Jokad will step forward 5' and hit ogre #2 with his 2nd AT. [/sblock]

AC 20 [22 Danth], HPs 86/72


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 17, 2010)

*Kael AC: 20; Mal AC: 26; Spells Remaning - 1: 5; 2: 4; 3: 3*

The look of dull shock upon Kael's face says it all, as he reaches to tap into the same font of power that he previously did, yet nothing answers.

Stunned, Kael is looking at his outstretched hand as if he had just slapped him in the privates and then gave him a still rudder gesture.

[sblock=ooc]
Initiative (1d20+2=14)
Scorching Ray (1d20+5=6, 4d6=11) - Yes, folks, that's a botch.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Feb 17, 2010)

"More fire Kaell!" calls out the rogue. Jovik was hurt. This plant thing was rough. Jokad had to deal with two ogres alone. And Mammy was coming. Things needed to change and fast. Jovik struck out quickly, finding soft patches without lignin where his daggers could sink deeply and the phloem oozed out quickly.

[sblock]
Init
1d20+8=21

Attack
1d20+9=17, 1d4+2+1d6+4d6=20
1d20+4=21, 1d4+2+1d6+4d6=31

Darn it. Forgot the flanking bonus again. 19 and 23 to hit, if those both hit 51 damage.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 17, 2010)

As Danth completes his casting, a ball of fiery reddish-gold light appears in the air. Darting back and forth, the latern archon engages the plant creature, searing beams of light flashing in the dim chamber.

As the archon attacks, Danth moves to heal Jovik, knowing the rogue is in bad shape. Sarenae's grace flows into the rogue, reversing the damage inflicted by the giant plant-beast. 


*AC: 22/24 vrs. EVIL, Hit Points: 56/56

INITIATIVE: 04

Drop Deific Vengeance for Cure Moderate Wounds wounds on Jovik, healing 30 points! (20 rolled, +50% healer's blessing domain power.)

LATERN ARCHON, augmented
Ranged Touch Attack 1: Attack 11, damage 3
Ranged Touch Attack 2: Attack 15, damage 3

Spells in Effect
- Magic Circle vrs Evil, duration <70 minutes (remember everyone within 10' of Danth gets +2 to AC and Saves vrs EVIL)
- Divine Favor on self, round 7 (?) of 10 (+2 attack and damage bonus)

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Read Magic
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Divine Favor + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Deific Vengeance (CD), Hold Person, Lesser Restoration x 2 (normally Resist Energy, Silence) + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil, Dispel Magic + (d)Searing Light
- Level 4: Restoration x 2 (normally Holy Smite, Summon Monster IV) + (d) Fire Shield
[/sblock]*


----------



## hewligan (Feb 17, 2010)

Init Order: Jovik (21), Jokad (17), Ogre-kin(14), Kael (14), Danth (4), Tendriculos (0)

"More fire Kaell!" calls out the rogue. Jovik was hurt. This plant thing was rough. Jokad had to deal with two ogres alone. And Mammy was coming. Things needed to change and fast. Jovik struck out quickly, finding soft patches without lignin where his daggers could sink deeply and the phloem oozed out quickly.

The beast-thing reared up in rage and hurt, its mind a wash with the two hot points of pain that had speared into its body. Its movement shatters the roof above, causing wooden planks and bits of rubbish and other indescribable items to fall from the room above, showering you all with dust and debris.

OOC: Tendriculos now at -72hp

The thunderous chaos behind him spurs Jokad to greater frenzy. He ferociously beats aside the first ogre-kin's pitiful slash and delivers a powerful counter that blasts past the fool's paltry defense landing another butcher's blow.

The first ogre-kin is quickly sliced into two parts. His brother laughs as he sees his sibling cut apart. Blood showers both of you.

Jokad doesn't like the idea of the ogre-kin taking such delight in the death of his brother. It riles him. Where he comes from, you would die for your family.

Jokad barrels on through, following up with a hard thrust into the second ogre-kin. His blade bites deep and sends the ogre-kin staggering and gasping in pain.

Perhaps stunned by the pain of the rapid attack that he has just suffered, the second ogre-kin misses with his ill-timed attack (ooc: miss).

The look of dull shock upon Kael's face says it all, as he reaches to tap into the same font of power that he previously did, yet nothing answers.

Stunned, Kael is looking at his outstretched hand as if he had just slapped him in the privates and then gave him a still rudder gesture.

As Danth completes his casting, a ball of fiery reddish-gold light appears in the air. Darting back and forth, the latern archon engages the plant creature, searing beams of light flashing in the dim chamber.

As the archon attacks, Danth moves to heal Jovik, knowing the rogue is in bad shape. Sarenae's grace flows into the rogue, reversing the damage inflicted by the giant plant-beast. 

The archon's attacks, his first beam of light missing, his second lancing into the body of the plant thing, but failing to penetrate the thick hide.

The tendriculos stretches it incredible body forward and with a single motion attempts to swallow Jovik whole.

OOC: I need Jovik to make a COMBAT MANEUVER DEFENSE roll against the Tendriculos roll of 25)


----------



## Rhun (Feb 17, 2010)

*OOC: Hey, hewligan...I don't know the plant-things special qualities and whatnot, but an Archon's attacks are ranged touch attacks (so they only have to hit touch AC), and they penetrate all damage resistance. Jut wanted to point that out in case it matters at all. *


----------



## Fenris (Feb 17, 2010)

hewligan said:


> The tendriculos stretches it incredible body forward and with a single motion attempts to swallow Jovik whole.
> 
> OOC: I need Jovik to make a COMBAT MANEUVER DEFENSE roll against the Tendriculos roll of 25)




OOC


			
				PFSRD said:
			
		

> Determine Success: If your attack roll equals or exceeds the CMD of the target, your maneuver is a success and has the listed effect. Some maneuvers, such as bull rush, have varying levels of success depending on how much your attack roll exceeds the target's CMD. Rolling a natural 20 while attempting a combat maneuver is always a success (except when attempting to escape from bonds), while rolling a natural 1 is always a failure.




I don't roll, The CMD is a target number, so in Jovik's case he has a CMD of 20, so the plant had to roll above that, which he did. So Jovik is apparently swallowed whole. Good thing Danth healed me first!

46/46 HP Back to Full, and just in time it looks like!

Hrmm, looks like I need to look into the Defensive Combat Training feat


----------



## frostrune (Feb 18, 2010)

*rd 3*

Jokad risks a glance over his shoulder to see just what is causing so much havoc behind him.  "Lamashtu's teats!" he curses inwardly.  The house jolts and groans under the creature's impact.  He knows he can't turn his back on his current foe so he maintains his furious onslaught hoping to finish him quickly.

Over the din of the shaking, crumbling house and the monstrous roars he yells, "Arrows attack!!!  Front door only!!!"  

[sblock]OOC:  Hmmm... what to do?  Jovik is in trouble.  Plant guy is wreaking havoc.  Ogre-kin almost down but Momma is comin!?  

INIT 12 (middle of the pack, not terribly helpful)
Roll Lookup

I guess I will attack to finish off the last ogre-kin and see what actions he has left.  Is that OK Hew?  As a free action he calling to the Black Arrows outside hoping they hear and can help with the plant-guy.   

1st AT hit AC 24 for 16 sword + 1 fire; 2nd AT (if needed) Hit AC 19 for 15 sword + 3 fire

Roll Lookup[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Feb 18, 2010)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: Hey, hewligan...I don't know the plant-things special qualities and whatnot, but an Archon's attacks are ranged touch attacks (so they only have to hit touch AC), and they penetrate all damage resistance. Jut wanted to point that out in case it matters at all. *




Er... yes. It does. I had 4 pints of beer yesterday (it was my last day at work before I start a new job), so to be honest I am amazed I didn't make many more mistakes. I will just make an extra hit next round for the Archon at the very start of combat!


----------



## hewligan (Feb 18, 2010)

Fenris said:


> OOC
> 
> 
> I don't roll, The CMD is a target number, so in Jovik's case he has a CMD of 20




I obviously spoke too soon about not making mistakes. Oh dear. Lesson to learn from this: DO NOT POST WHEN DRUNK


----------



## hewligan (Feb 18, 2010)

OOC: End of Round 2

Jovik cannot help but sigh in relief as the healing magic courses through him, lifting the pain from his damaged body, and knitting together his wounds. He braces himself, watching as the summoned creature of light hits the Tendriculos with one of its beams of light, searing into its flank and causing a stench of burnt wet plant material across the room.

Everything is moving so fast. This is not going well. The room itself is shaking with the movement of this monsterous thing.

And then with a speed that belies its size, it suddenly snaps forward and grasps the young rogue between its jaws.

OOC: _Once inside the plant’s mass, the opponent must succeed on a DC 20 Fortitude save or be paralyzed for 3d6 rounds by the tendriculos’s digestive juices, taking 2d6 points of acid damage per round. A new save is required each round inside the plant. The save DC is Constitution-based. A swallowed creature that avoids paralysis can climb out of the mass with a successful grapple check. This returns it to the plant’s maw, where another successful grapple check is needed to get free. A swallowed creature can also cut its way out by using a light slashing or piercing weapon to deal 25 points of damage to the tendriculos’s interior (AC 14)._

I need the above save roll from Jovik please. Also for Jovik (if the save is successful) and for everyone else, round 3 actions and initiatives please.


OOC: Tendriculos at -75hp, but worryingly some of its old wounds appear to be healing up rather quickly......


----------



## Fenris (Feb 19, 2010)

OOC: Oh wow, by the skin of my teeth. In true Jovik fashion
1d20+4=20
BTW Hew is this a poison? Because I have a better save against poisons.

Jovik gasped at the speed of this creature, yet he had the presence of mind to catch himself just about the gut, holding himself about the churning pit of gastric juices
Inside the plant creature, Jovik lashes out with his daggers, trying to cut deep enough into the plant's insides to escape as he held his breath.

[sblock]
Init
1d20+8=23

Attacks

1d20+9=18, 1d4+2+1d6=9

1d20+4=11, 1d4+2+1d6=7
Second is a miss, only 9 points of damage. Does being INSIDE a creature give me access for a sneak attack? 


[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 19, 2010)

*Kael AC: 20; Mal AC: 26; Spells Remaning - 1: 5; 2: 4; 3: 2*

It's a risk, but it's a risk that Kael has known to pay off more than once. With a thought toward the safety of himself and his allies, as well as a trust in Jovik's nimble graces, Kael drops a fireball in behind the plant-creature. It's the varisians hope that if it could affect Jovik, that the young man will be able to avoid it as he has so many others before. Also, if Jovik is still alive, Kael hopes that this will aid him in getting out of that thing.

Initiative and Fireball Damage (1d20+2=7, 6d6=26)


----------



## Rhun (Feb 20, 2010)

As the archon continues to send rays of light lancing out through the air, Danth turns his attention against the enemy, driving _Crimson Dawn_ deep into its bulk!


*AC: 22/24 vrs. EVIL, Hit Points: 56/56

INITIATIVE: 04 (again)

Crimson Dawn Attack: 30 (Critical Threat) for 11 damage.
Confirm Critical: 30 (CRITICAL) for an extra 9 damage. 
TOTAL DAMAGE: 20

LATERN ARCHON, augmented
Ranged Touch Attack 1: Touch Attack 09, damage 6
Ranged Touch Attack 2: Touch Attack 21, damage 6
Free Attack from last round = + 3 damage.

Spells in Effect
- Magic Circle vrs Evil, duration <70 minutes (remember everyone within 10' of Danth gets +2 to AC and Saves vrs EVIL)
- Divine Favor on self, round 8(?) of 10 (+2 attack and damage bonus)

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Read Magic
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Divine Favor + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Deific Vengeance (CD), Hold Person, Lesser Restoration x 2 (normally Resist Energy, Silence) + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil, Dispel Magic + (d)Searing Light
- Level 4: Restoration x 2 (normally Holy Smite, Summon Monster IV) + (d) Fire Shield
[/sblock]*


----------



## hewligan (Feb 20, 2010)

Round 3: Init Order: Jovik (23), Ogre-kin 2 (16), Jokad (12), Kael (7), Tendriculos (5), Danth (4)

Jovik slips into the gullet and then down into the gut of the thing. Acid washes over him, burning and stinging his face, neck, and hands.

OOC: 7hp damage to Jovik. The 'save' avoided you being paralysed

Jovik slashes and stabs in blind panic as the thick flesh of the creature's innards press in upon him with their stifling stink. He feels something give under his blade, and tries to push home his advantage. There is a rending noise, and then a sort of popping as a thick sheet of flesh gives way and Jovik finds himself dumped unceremoniously onto the floor at the side of the beast.

The gash quickly seals, and before Jovik's eyes appears to be starting to magically heal already.

OOC: Jovik freed!

Back in the corridor Jovik can hear movement from the left. The 'Mamma' is coming.

The ogre-kin in front of Jokad seems to send the impending arrival of his mother, and it appears to make him nervous.

"Gotta kill the big-un. Gotta kill the big-un. Make Mamma happy" he hollers as he launches himself with a suicidal tendency towards Jokad. His ogre-hook latches onto Jokad's armour. The Shoanti is surprised by the strength of the blow, and knows he is going to have a wicked bruise there tomorrow.

But the armour held. (a miss, but only because of Danth's magical protection)

And Jokad made sure it was a suicidal attack. He kicked back the ogre-kin, forcing it to relinquish its hold in its ogre-hook. The thing looks up at him with strangely pleading eyes, and two seconds later it is dead, Jokad's sword protruding from the back of its neck.

OOC: Jokad now clear.

Kael, seeing Jovik pop free, and hearing the call for help from Jokad for the Black Arrows to come to their aid, feels that perhaps time is running out for the heroes, and instead decides to drop some fire on the beast.

OOC: I need a reflex save for Jovik to avoid the fireball damage before I can progress this round please.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 20, 2010)

Jovik ref save
1d20+11=24


----------



## hewligan (Feb 20, 2010)

Kael's fireball explodes. The room is suddenly bathed in both the horrendous noise and the retina burning flash of the roiling explosion as it blossoms out from the fire-seed that Kael threw behind the Tendriculos.

The door shatters outwards in a cascade of splinters as the fire explodes in front of it. The tendriculos bellows in pain. Kael shuts his eyes momentarily. Jokad cannot help but turn towards the noise and heat. Danth moves a hand before his eyes.

The flame clears. The beast is falling, tumbling back into the giant hole it created in the floor. Somehow, Jovik is picking himself up at the wall beside Jokad. It isn't quite clear how he made it there, but he did. Only seconds before he had been in the very gut of this beast, and now he was picking himself up unceremoniously , with only a singed eyebrow and some burn marks (both acid and fire) to his clothes to show for the ordeal.

The room is clear, but pretty much devastated. The plant thing lies dead at the bottom of the hole in the floor, some twenty feet below.

Outside the now-missing front door you can see Kibb charging across the yard to your aid, with Jakardos and Vale close behind. There is no sign of Kaven.

Danth relaxes, momentarily, letting the tension release from his shoulders. He had been posed to attack, but there will be plenty more opportunity for that lying ahead.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 21, 2010)

Jokad lets the body of the ogre-kin slide from his blade.  He whirls about to see how best he can help just as the fireball explodes.  The intense heat seems to suck the breath from his lungs but when his vision clears he sees the giant charred mass topple over dead.  In the space a few heartbeats the battle went from dire to victorious.

Then he hears something coming from around the corner; coming from where they heard the female voice.  He quickly looked up the stairs to his right to ensure no enemies were charging down upon him then he settled into the niche hoping to surprise 'momma' when she arrives. 

OOC:  that is the rest of his 'move' action.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 21, 2010)

Jovik grins up at Danth and Kael. This boy had more lives than a pack of cats. "Nice shot Kael." Says Jovik hopping up. "My thanks to both of you for that one, healing and fire and all. I don;t recommend being inside one of those things though" says Jovik still grinning.

Jovik leans against the wall catching his breath and calls out down the hall

"Big, Fat Mammy had seven stupid sons,
Fat ones, stupid ones, ugly ones, done.
They all fell down the rabbit hole,
Rabbits done killed them, poked them full of holes.
Mammy cried all that day
Till the rabbits killed her too out in the hay."


----------



## hewligan (Feb 21, 2010)

Fenris said:


> Jovik leans against the wall catching his breath and calls out down the hall
> 
> "...
> Till the rabbits killed her too out in the hay."




Are you suggesting a retreat to the barn (the only place with hay)?

Otherwise, get ready for Mamma!


----------



## Fenris (Feb 22, 2010)

hewligan said:


> Are you suggesting a retreat to the barn (the only place with hay)?
> 
> Otherwise, get ready for Mamma!





OOC: Nah, just riffing on Mammy's opening poem.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 22, 2010)

Danth calls upon Sarenae and sends healing into the bodies of Jokad and Jovik. The summoned archon flashes through the air to take up a position near Jokad. As it moves, the shoanti feels revitalized by the celestial being's presence.


*AC: 22/24 vrs. EVIL, Hit Points: 56/56

Danth channels energy, healing Jovik and Jokad 12 points of damage each

Archon casts Aid on Jokad, giving him +1 attack bonus and 11 extra hit points.



Spells in Effect
- Magic Circle vrs Evil, duration <70 minutes (remember everyone within 10' of Danth gets +2 to AC and Saves vrs EVIL)
- Divine Favor on self, round 9 of 10 (+2 attack and damage bonus)
- Summon Monster III, round 3 of 7

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Read Magic
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Divine Favor + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Deific Vengeance (CD), Hold Person, Lesser Restoration x 2 (normally Resist Energy, Silence) + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil, Dispel Magic + (d)Searing Light
- Level 4: Restoration x 2 (normally Holy Smite, Summon Monster IV) + (d) Fire Shield
[/sblock]*


----------



## frostrune (Feb 22, 2010)

OOC:  Jokad is uninjured at this point so save the healing on me.  The 'Aid' spell however is more than welcome 

Jokad is raging BTW so don't be surprised when he charges after Mammy if she doesn't show herself pronto...


----------



## hewligan (Feb 22, 2010)

Jokad see's them emerge. Three zombies, ogre-kin sized, but clearly animated dead, shuffle out of the room and down the corridor towards you.

The first has a useless third leg on his left hip and a pin head. Three arrows still protrude from his chest. The second has an extra nose jutting from his right cheek and a hunched back, his head split by a ranger’s axe. The last's deformities are hard to determine exactly. He appears to have been trampled to death by a charging warhorse (or perhaps squished by a hundred hammer blows) and is now little more than a shambling fleshy bag of broken bones and mashed features that flops about as he moves forward, at the back of the line, to attack.

Following them out of the room is an incredibly corpulent woman ogre-kin with stringy hair and bald patches. Her obesity makes it difficult for her to move far, and it is perhaps that confinement to her bedroom that is the cause of her horrible stench. 

She wears a huge red curtain as a shroud, although too much pale, fat, cracked, and stained flesh is visible.

She is flying, hovering behind her zombies, and her shifting image suggests some sort of magical spell has been cast upon her. It makes it almost impossible for Jokad to focus on her, to work out which of the 6 shifting images is the real her, and which are just mirror images of her put in place to confuse.

She screams obscenities, seemingly riled beyond sanity by Jovik's taunts.

"My boys, my boys, my beautiful big boys! Mammy will kills these little snicks. Squish and burn them real bad."

OOC: Pic of her face: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





OOC: Actions and initiatives please. They are going to be making full move actions to reach Jokad.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 22, 2010)

Rd 4

OOC: Figures... INIT 22 Roll Lookup .  Jokad is going to delay until after Danth and Kael.


IC:  Jokad sees the revolting creatures emerge from the far end of the hall and nearly charges headlong into the giant zombies ready to hack and rend and destroy.

He feels the light of the archon wash over him and for a brief moment his rational mind returns and recognizes the tactical foolishness of that action.  As the red veil of rage begins to fall again he wills every fiber of his being to wait.  Wait.  WAIT!  He gnaws the edge of his shield.  His muscles flex and knot like springs barely contstrained.  WAIT!!!  Give the spell-slingers a chance.  Let mammy close.  WAIT!!!


AC 20 (22 w/ Danth), HPs 97/72


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 22, 2010)

*Kael AC: 20; Mal AC: 26; Spells Remaning - 1: 5; 2: 4; 3: 1*

"Big boom coming," shouts Kael as he unleashes a fireball on the ogre-kin's mother. He does his best to figure out the placement to hit the most of her images as possible and, hopefully, help the others figure out where she really is at.

[sblock=ooc]Initiative and Fireball (1d20+5=15, 4d6=11)[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Feb 22, 2010)

Friadoc said:


> [sblock=ooc]Initiative and Fireball (1d20+5=15, 4d6=11)[/sblock]





OOC:  Sorry to be nosy into other peoples' mechanics but it looks like you shortchanged yourself on that fireball.  Should be 6d6 dmg, right?

And for the record, that is just what I hoped you'd do


----------



## hewligan (Feb 22, 2010)

frostrune said:


> OOC:  Sorry to be nosy into other peoples' mechanics but it looks like you shortchanged yourself on that fireball.  Should be 6d6 dmg, right?
> 
> And for the record, that is just what I hoped you'd do




Maybe Kael has a special "Mini Fireball"? A cute version for use around teenagers and hideously obese ogre-kin women?

Otherwise, please roll 2d6 and add it to the above roll.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 23, 2010)

hewligan said:


> Maybe Kael has a special "Mini Fireball"? A cute version for use around teenagers and hideously obese ogre-kin women?
> 
> Otherwise, please roll 2d6 and add it to the above roll.




OOC: Kael's player was an idiot and hit the button for Scorching Ray and called it a fireball. But here is the extra for the fireball portion of things. 

The rest of the fireball. (2d6=5)


----------



## Fenris (Feb 23, 2010)

OOC: Kael, man you are SO much more than a fireball machine to this party. That said, damn you are wicked with those things. And really you are our best and only option for laying down smack in a wide area.


Jovik takes a look down the hall and grins. "Hey Danth, looks like Sarenrae has a few more customers. And these are especially UGLY customers. of course they aren't as ugly as that big fat one at the back. Hey Mammy! I've seen hagfish prettier than you. They smell better too!" calls out Jovik.

Jovik then runs down the hall, rolling under the first zombie, around the second, side stepping the last as he slides under the floating Mammy, springing up to stab at one of the images.


[sblock]
Init
1d20+8=17 

Acrobatics
Tumble full speed down the hall (DC 25 no problem)
1d20+14=28

Reflex save for Kael's fireball 
1d20+11=16
Makes it for THIS combat 

Attack on a Mammy image: Image number 1d6=5 (yes random)

Attack
1d20+11=17, 1d4+2+1d6+4d6=16

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2010)

Danth steps forward and again calls upon the blessings of Sarenae. A reddish gold light pulses out from the cleric, engulfing his companions and the enemy. While those who count themselves among the living feel their wounds mend, those that are walking dead are weakened as the power binding them to unlife begins to unravel before the power of the Dawnflower.

The archon floats overhead, its light rays lashing out toward the many images of Big Momma!



*AC: 22/24 vrs. EVIL, Hit Points: 56/56
4 of 6 channel energy uses remaining

INITIATIVE: 17

Danth channels energy, healing ALL living 14 points of damage each (this unfortunately includes Mammy, though since Danth has high initiative, it shouldn't hurt us at all.), and causing  21 points of damage to ALL undead (includes Sun's Blessing domain power)

Archon Light Ray #1: Ranged Touch Attack 19 for 3 damage.
Archon Light Ray #2: Ranged Touch Attack 15 for 5 damage.

(Low damage may suck, but they should take out some mirror images.)


Spells in Effect
- Magic Circle vrs Evil, duration <70 minutes (remember everyone within 10' of Danth gets +2 to AC and Saves vrs EVIL)
- Divine Favor on self, round 10 of 10 (+2 attack and damage bonus)
- Summon Monster III, round 4 of 7

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Read Magic
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Divine Favor + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Deific Vengeance (CD), Hold Person, Lesser Restoration x 2 (normally Resist Energy, Silence) + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil, Dispel Magic + (d)Searing Light
- Level 4: Restoration x 2 (normally Holy Smite, Summon Monster IV) + (d) Fire Shield
[/sblock]*


----------



## Fenris (Feb 24, 2010)

Rhun said:


> Danth channels energy, healing ALL living 14 points of damage each (this unfortunately includes Mammy, though since Danth has high initiative, it shouldn't hurt us at all.), and causing  21 points of damage to ALL undead (includes _Sun's Blessing_ domain power)




OOC: Danth needs Selective Channeling whne he can spare the feat for it.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2010)

Fenris said:


> OOC: Danth needs Selective Channeling whne he can spare the feat for it.




*OOC: I thought I had seen a feat for it, I just couldn't remember what it was. I'll have to check that one out.*


----------



## frostrune (Feb 24, 2010)

WAIT!

The stench and sounds of the approaching mass washes over him.  

WAIT!

He feels the Pulse of Sarenrae's light and hears the screams of the dead.

WAIT!

The familiar blast of fire rolls down the hallway greeted by more howls and screams.

NOW!!!!

Jokad explodes into action.  He tears into the nearest zombie with the contained fury of a huricane hoping to hack them down before Mammy can do much damage.

[sblock] Jokad goes after Kael at INIT 15.  He roars down the hall and hacks at the lead Zombie.  Hopefully jamming things up so they have to come at him one at a time.

Hit AC 21 for 13 sword + 4 fire Roll Lookup

If he happens to die, consider my 2nd listed AT as a CLEAVE attempt.  That would hit AC 17 for 13 sword  + 5 fire.

The above AT/Dmg do not reflect his species enemy bonus ( vs giants).  If they apply please add 2 mroe to the AT and dmg rolls. [/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Feb 24, 2010)

Init Order: Jovik (17), Danth (17), Kael (15), Jokad (15), Zombies (13), Mammy (11)

Jovik's roll brings him up under Mammy, but with a zombie at his back (Jovik is flanked).

Jovik immediately springs into the attack, lancing upwards with his blade.

Mammy screams as the blade bites into her flesh. Jovik almost retches as he feels his hand sink into layers of blubber, and hears the disturbing 'pop' as if the point of his dagger has penetrated some vital part. Blood, and worse, pours over his arm as he retracts his blade.

OOC: Random roll brings up a 5! Same as Jovik, so he hits the real Mammy!

Danth steps forward and again calls upon the blessings of Sarenae. A reddish gold light pulses out from the cleric, engulfing his companions and the enemy. While those who count themselves among the living feel their wounds mend, those that are walking dead are weakened as the power binding them to unlife begins to unravel before the power of the Dawnflower.

The archon floats overhead, its light rays lashing out toward the many images of Big Momma! One of its attacks hits, extinguishing an image of the ogrekin.

NOTE: Mammy was partially healed by Danth's magic. Everyone else also heals 14hp if required.

The three zombies shudder with the blast of positive energy. Bits of loose flesh fall from them, and crude stitching comes undone in places, but the three hold and continue their attacks.

"Big boom coming," shouts Kael as he unleashes a fireball on the ogre-kin's mother. He does his best to figure out the placement to hit the most of her images as possible and, hopefully, help the others figure out where she really is at.

The fire explodes, but somehow, once again, Jovik manages to dodge the flames and shield himself from the heat. Mammy screams, and her three zombies are also hurt from the blast, but again, all three remain standing.

Jokad explodes into action. He tears into the nearest zombie with the contained fury of a huricane hoping to hack them down before Mammy can do much damage.

The first Zombie literally crumples under the fury of the attack. Its head falls from its shoulders, its chest crushed open. It fall lifeless to the floor.

OOC: required both attacks to kill it, and yes, the 12 attack roll was a hit.

The second Zombie steps forward and smashes at Jokad. Jokad easily bats away the clumsy, almost childlike attacks (miss).

The Zombie flanking Jovik slams into the rogue. Perhaps Jovik was distracted by the exploding fireball and his need to dodge, or perhaps it was the fact that the Zombie was the blind side of him, but regardless, the thing hit him, but its attack is absorbed by Jovik's armour and does no damage to the young man.

Mammy reaches down towards Jovik, and spits out a magical command word. Jovik manages to bat away her outstretched finger, and watches the chilling blue light that is unleashed from her finger bounce harmlessly off the wall. She curses and spits in rage.

OOC: Missed touch attack

OOC: Initiatives and Actions for the next round please.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 25, 2010)

*Rd 5*

Fully lost to his frenzy, Jokad knocks aside the shattered body of the first zombie and continues his punishing assault on the next unfortunate creature in his path.  He has one clear thought, "Kill Momma.  End this."

[sblock] INIT 15, 1st AT hit AC 16 for 15 sword + 5 fire, 2nd AT hits AC 15 for 13 sword + 2 fire  Roll Lookup

Jokad will attack the next zombie until it too falls.  Then move on to the 3rd and finally mammy.  He will try to put himself in a position where when he drops one of these creatures he can strike at mammy (or an image with a cleave AT).

Cleave if relevant... Roll Lookup
Rolled one for each of my interative AT (use only the relevant one).  

Cleave 1 = HIT AC 34 (poss crit) dmg 14 sword + 6 fire; Cleave 2 = HIT AC 21 dmg 21 sword + 4 fire

Both have a good chance of hitting.  Crit confirm... HIT AC 16 for 15 hp more damage Roll Lookup 

I will roll randomly for mammy or image if needed[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 25, 2010)

Danth points _Crimson Dawn_ at Mamma, and speaks a single word, carrying the weight of the Dawnflower's might along with it. "HALT!"

The archon continues to floats overhead like a large firefly, rays of light flashing down the hall toward the many images of Mamma.


*AC: 22/24 vrs. EVIL, Hit Points: 56/56
4 of 6 channel energy uses remaining

INITIATIVE: 10

Cast Command. DC15 WILL Save required to resist. (Halt: The subject stands in place for 1 round. It may not take any actions but is not considered helpless.)

I've been forgetting the Lantern Archon's Aura of Menace: All hostiles must save vrs DC12 or be afffected! [sblock=Aura of Menace]A righteous aura surrounds archons that fight or get angry. Any hostile creature within a 20-foot radius of an archon must succeed on a Will save to resist its effects. The save DC varies with the type of archon, is Charisma-based, and includes a +2 racial bonus. Those who fail take a –2 penalty on attacks, AC, and saves for 24 hours or until they successfully hit the archon that generated the aura. A creature that has resisted or broken the effect cannot be affected again by the same archon's aura for 24 hours.[/sblock]

Archon Light Ray #1: Ranged Touch Attack 17 for 6 damage.
Archon Light Ray #2: Ranged Touch Attack 13 for 6 damage.


Spells in Effect
- Magic Circle vrs Evil, duration <70 minutes (remember everyone within 10' of Danth gets +2 to AC and Saves vrs EVIL)
- Summon Monster III, round 5 of 7

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Read Magic
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Divine Favor + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Deific Vengeance (CD), Hold Person, Lesser Restoration x 2 (normally Resist Energy, Silence) + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil, Dispel Magic + (d)Searing Light
- Level 4: Restoration x 2 (normally Holy Smite, Summon Monster IV) + (d) Fire Shield
[/sblock]*


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 25, 2010)

*Kael AC: 20; Mal AC: 26; Spells Remaning - 1: 5; 2: 4; 2: 1*

Quickly Kael makes the decision to hold his last fireball in reserve, switching instead to more direct and pinpointed damage from a fiery ray.

OOC:
Initiative, Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray Damage (1d20+2=10, 1d20+5=16, 4d6=16)

Next level, I get to fire two rays at once.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 25, 2010)

OOC: Jovik is the luckiest S.O.B. I know of. The way he acts he should have been dead ten times over.

Jovik grins at mammy as she misses with her magic. Jovik knows full well from Kael that it could have been very bad had that connected. But it hadn't so Jovik kept going. Having drawn some blood, Jovik stabs forward again.

[sblock]
init
1d20+8=18

Do I now know which is her image or is it random again?

Attack
1d20+11=27, 1d4+2+1d6+4d6=26

[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Feb 26, 2010)

OOC: Init order: Jovik (18), Jokad (15), Kael (10), Danth (10), Zombies (2), Mammy (-2)

Kibb, Jakardos, and Vale crowd around the heroes, but are unable to get any clear space to help.

"What do you want us to do?" asks Jakardos, and where is that damn Kaven?

Jovik looks up the flying for on Mammy. There are 4 shifting, rippling images of her that makes his head spin. He has no idea which image is the real Mammy, so slashes indiscriminately at shifting reflections. One of the images flickers and blinks out of life as he hits a false image.

OOC: It is still random, and will remain so until all images are removed. 4 images were left, I rolled 1d4 and Jovik missed the real Mammy. Now 3 images left!

Fully lost to his frenzy, Jokad knocks aside the shattered body of the first zombie and continues his punishing assault on the next unfortunate creature in his path. He has one clear thought, "Kill Momma. End this."

He barrels into the first zombie in his path, swiping its head hard, gouging a two inch gash straight across its face. It crumples to the floor. Jokad uses the momentum to slash upwards hard and fast at the last remaining zombie. His blade, moving with stunning speed, splits the thing from crotch to shoulder, spilling it into two parts.

Mammy screams in pain and anguish as her last "sons" die before her eyes. Jokad is clean through on her now, allowing Danth and Jokad to follow close behind, and removing the dangerous flank from Jovik.

Perhaps sensing that the tide of battle has turned against her, Mammy screams abuse at her attackers, most of it unrepeatable.

Kael's scorching ray bounces off one of the last remaining mirror images of Mammy, causing it to disappear. There are now only two switching, floating images, one real, one false.

Danth points Crimson Dawn at Mamma, and speaks a single word, carrying the weight of the Dawnflower's might along with it. "HALT!"

The hideously obese ogre-kin woman just looks down at Danth with a look of disdain on her face, as if querying whether this soft little human really expects her to just stop.

OOC: Will save successful

The archon continues to floats overhead like a large firefly, rays of light flashing down the hall toward the many images of Mamma.

OOC: Mammy saves easily against the Archon's aura

The Archon lances out with its beams of light. The first extinguishes the last false image, and the second burns into the woman's flesh, eliciting a scream, and the horrible stench of burnt flesh.

OOC: Mammy at -24hp

Once again, the ogre-kin sorceress targets Jovik with some form of touch attack spell, but once again the quick-witted rogue manages to dart away from her outstretched hand.

OOC: She misses


----------



## hewligan (Feb 27, 2010)

OOC: Initiatives and actions for the next round please. Mammy is now without the protection of her mirror images, and appears increasingly unnerved by the onslaught. She is massively outnumbered, and probably starting to realise the fight is moving against her.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 27, 2010)

*Kael AC: 20; Mal AC: 26; Spells Remaning - 1: 5; 2: 3; 3: 1*

Kael fires off another scorching ray, however it goes wide of mark out of fear of hitting his allies.

OOC:

Seriously lousy rolls. I swear. *smirks*

Initiative, Scorching Ray, Scorching Ray Damage (1d20+2=3, 1d20+5=8, 4d6=17)


----------



## Fenris (Feb 28, 2010)

Jovik smiles as the other zombies fall away and he and Jokad close in on Mammy and her protecting images pop like bubbles. He strikes hard and deep at Mammy.

[sblock]
Init
1d20+8=14

Attack
Full attack
1d20+11=31, 1d4+2+1d6+4d6=19

possible crit
1d20+11=29

Crit! 
1d4+2=4 
For 23 damage.

1d20+4=24, 1d4+2+1d6+4d6=25

Another 20!
Confirm
1d20+4=15
if that hit
Another 4
1d4+2=4

So if that hit
52 points of damage!


[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2010)

*OOC: Is there room for Danth to get to Mammy to engage in melee? Or do Jokad and Jovik block the way?*


----------



## frostrune (Mar 1, 2010)

*Rd 6*

Jokad ignores the blood and gore and spew from his previous kills and hacks into the bloated corpulent mass of Mammy with all the power and violence his thews can muster.  

[sblock] INIT 15, 1st AT hits AC 26 for 15 sword + 4 fire, 2nd AT hits AC 24 for 17 sword + 3 fire

Roll Lookup [/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Mar 1, 2010)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: Is there room for Danth to get to Mammy to engage in melee? Or do Jokad and Jovik block the way?*




OOC: Jovik can move forward with a 5' step, opening up the square for Jokad (which I am assuming he has done), but that would be Mammy surrounded in a single square wide corridor, so unfortunately Danth cannot attack except via ranged.


----------



## hewligan (Mar 2, 2010)

Init Order: Jokad (15), Jovik (14), Kael (3), Mammy (3), Danth (No action posted yet)

Jokad ignores the blood and gore and spew from his previous kills and hacks into the bloated corpulent mass of Mammy with all the power and violence his thews can muster.

He blade strikes twice, deep and true, splitting the thick folds of flesh on her thigh, and then on her side as she twists and screams in pain. She is hurt, seriously hurt. Her screams, insane with pain and fear, and perhaps loss, echo through the house.

OOC: -63hp

Jovik smiles as the other zombies fall away and he and Jokad close in on Mammy and her protecting images pop like bubbles. He strikes hard and deep at Mammy.

Jovik ends the screams.

OOC: Mammy dead


----------



## hewligan (Mar 2, 2010)

Jokad and Jovik both step back as the large form of 'Mammy' crashes to the floor. The floorboards shake perilously, and a cloud of dust rises.

Her body is huge. Almost a formless sack of flesh and fat and blood from her horrendous wounds. Her face sits sunken into folds of flesh.

The stench is bad. Very bad!

OOC: Mammy is dead. Congratulations.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 3, 2010)

Jokad barely looks down at the wreckage that was the last(?) of the Grauls.  In his killing frenzy he leaps over the corpses and darts past Jovik into the room that Mammy emerged from looking for further enemies to kill.


OOC:  This is his 7 rd of RAGE.  Just making sure another wave isn't coming before turning back into Bruce Banner.. hehe.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 3, 2010)

*Sorry for the delay, had a sudden work trip thrown at me, and just got back. Luckily, it looks like Danth wasn't needed for the last round.*


Danth extinguishes the flames along his blade, and sheaths _Crimson Dawn_. He nods his thanks to the archon, which disappears with a flash, and then turns his attention to his companions. However, it appeared that they survived the battle relatively unscathed.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 3, 2010)

Jovik looked at his friends in relief. He wiped off his blades as he followed Jokad into the other room.

"Let's clear the house, though at this point I think Mammy would have rallied all the troops she had. But let's burn this place and move onto the fort. Thanks for the healing Danth. I don't recommend spending time inside a plant by the way" says Jovik with a grin to the cleric.


----------



## hewligan (Mar 3, 2010)

As Jokad runs ahead into the room at the end of the corridor, Jakardos walks calmly up to the corpse of Mammy, threads an arrow, and from two foot above her corpse sends the arrow through her eye and out the back of her skull. He doesn't speak.

Vale grunts. Jakardos turns towards him, as if awakening from his personal thoughts.

"We can deal with Kaven later ... the house needs cleared first"

Vale nods.

----

Jokad bursts into an empty room.

The cloying stink of this room is nearly overwhelming. Buckets of filth are stacked against the walls, fat ravenous flies lazily circling their rims. The room itself is dominated by an immense bed, its ratty sheets stained beyond hope. A huge easel sits next to the bed with a palette of various shades of brown and red paint. The source of these morbid pigments— several crushed organs and ragged stumps of flesh—sit in receptacles next to the easel. A set of human-hair brushes jut from a broken skull by the easel, while a comb made from a human mandible sits on a small oak bedside table nearby, its teeth clotted with thick strands of greasy black hair. Three huge open coffins sit empty against the far wall.

The bed dominates the room. The evident slump in the the middle from the weight of Mammy, and the horrible array of stains on the mattress, cause Jokad's face to twist in distaste.

The room holds no threats, however, just perversions and remnants of the horrors these being inflicted on the local humans and the black arrows who did not survive their imprisonment.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 3, 2010)

Jokad's head snaps from side to side, his movements more akin to a jungle predator than a man.  

"CLEAR!", he barks.

With no immediate threat present the horror of his surrounding starts to overpower the fast fading adrenaline.  The dismembered body parts, the organs and entrails, the flith beslimed sheets... he looks again at the lifeless sack of corpulent flesh that was the matron of this degenerate clan.  "These were true monsters", he thinks to himself.  "If ever wholesale slaughter can be deemed _good_, this was it."

With a flick of his wrist he shakes some of the gore from his blade as he leans against the doorjam to catch his breath.  Silently he prayed to every God he could think of that Shalelu's captors were not so degenerate.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 5, 2010)

Jovik quickly searches Mammy's corpse before heading into her room.

Jovik Search (1d20+10=28)


----------



## hewligan (Mar 5, 2010)

Fenris said:


> Jovik quickly searches Mammy's corpse before heading into her room.
> 
> Jovik Search (1d20+10=28)




Searching her corpse is not really Jovik's idea of fun, but hey, you never know what you will find...

A potion held inside a bird-skull holder.

A scroll.

2 varisian idols (small dolls, one in the shape of a strange canine, the other of a child with a bat's head) - Kael recognises them as items that strengthen a summoning spell if they are used as additional material components (which expends the small idols, but grants +2hp per HD of the summoned creature)

An amulet.

No other items of value.

OOC: If you are going to do a run through the rooms of the house, perhaps we could speed things up by having you post a few PERCEPTION rolls ahead of time.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 5, 2010)

hewligan said:


> OOC: If you are going to do a run through the rooms of the house, perhaps we could speed things up by having you post a few PERCEPTION rolls ahead of time.




OOC:  Yes, I think we plan to search everything just to make sure its clear but I am very scared of what we will find.  Ewwwww.

Some Perception rolls for Jokad: Roll Lookup

Once satisfied I was going to say burn the place down but on second thought that might be seen from the Fort and we don't to draw any attention from that direction.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 5, 2010)

"Those two idols strengthen a summoning," adds Kael once he sees the idols. He directs the statement more to Danth, than anyone else.

Also, Kael will give the items a once over, so as to see if they've magical energies or purposes.

OOC:

I'll post the rolls in an hour, or so, once I'm back at the house and off of work. I'd do it now, but my shift is starting.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 5, 2010)

OOC: Jovik will get anxious if they search too long. but still he will help with a quick search

Jovik Search rolls for house (1d20+10=30, 1d20+10=23, 1d20+10=15, 1d20+10=19, 1d20+10=15)

Also let's have Kib lean or push on the house to knock it over, rather than burn it down.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 6, 2010)

*Subscribing*

What the title says.


----------



## hewligan (Mar 7, 2010)

Jokad takes command of the search. Jovik, for once, looks a little reluctant. It is perhaps the stench, the inhumane trophies littering the house, the faecal and blood paintings upon the walls ... regardless, he move outside for some air, having to carefully skirt around the huge hole in the front room where the plant-thing reared from.

Jokad is aided in his search by Danth. Kael follows Jovik and the two Black Arrows outside. Mal is clearly unhappy in the house. His heightened senses make everything the humans are subjected too in this carnal place assault him all the more. Kael can feel his distress, so leads the animal outside. Kibb follows his own master, seemingly similarly affected.

Once outside, Jakardos starts scanning the forest edge.

"That little turd ran. I didn't see him, but I heard him leave, and Kibb could smell his scent weakening as he put some distance between us. When we finish here, we need to decide whether to hunt him down, treacherous little swine, or just leave him and move on to the Fort. I guess we wait for your leader to decide ..."

That last comment, perhaps innocent, still rankled with Jovik, but he bit his tongue for now.

---

Back inside, Jokad and Danth moved through the place.

The first large room is a dining room. This dark room stinks of putrefying flesh. eight wooden chairs with grinning bleached skulls crowning their backs circle a monstrous four-foot-high oak dining table covered with a crude tablecloth of crinkly human leather. The centerpiece of the dining table— a rotting human head, its stringy red hair thankfully draped over its mutilated face—serves as a gathering place for a host of buzzing, bloated flies.

Jokad can see the large scythes that are roped up into the ceiling the second he opens the door. They are held above the three doors in the room, heavy springs coiled back. He shouts, and pushes Danth to the ground, just as the large blade smashes the half-open door to smithereens.

OOC: Good first roll!

Moving on through (after a simple search reveals nothing worth keeping) to the next room reveals a simple room strewn with “toys,” some of carved wood or bone, while others appear to be little more than partial animal carcasses. Old bloodstains mark the walls, some in patterns that resemble crude child-like paintings featuring images of dismembered horses, a ridiculous grinning horned devil tossing children off a cliff, and a big lake with a black reptilian monster sprouting tentacles from its back. Bookshelves rest on the wall, but instead of tomes they hold skulls of all shapes and sizes.

The room contains nothing of value.

The next room, to the north of the house, is a filthy bedroom that contains little more than a lumpy mattress heaped with twigs, mud, and hopefully little else, although the stink of sewage in the room would seem to indicate otherwise. Dozens of vaguely humanoid fetishes crafted out of bits of leather, straw, corn husks, twigs, and bones hang from cords throughout the room.

Jokad and Danth are about to retrace their steps to the stairs when Jokad spots that one of the finger bones dangling from the ceiling still wears a jade ring of very good quality.

OOC: Jade ring, est. 300gp value

Moving upstairs, the first room is filled with large, filthy beds. Human skulls with antlers fixed to them are mounted on the bedposts and headboards. Against the west wall sits a large cedar chest.

OOC: You can open the chest if desired - your call. DC 20 strength to do so please.

Moving into the last room upstairs reveals tables strewn with beakers, glass vials, old tin cans, rope, animal traps, bits of twisted metal, spikes, bones, and all manner of junk litter this area. In one corner sits some old furniture and other keepsakes.

There is nothing of value here.

Confident now that the house is empty, Danth and Jokad decide that the only place left to explore is the basement - the place where the plant-thing came from. There is a small set of stairs leading down into the dark. Both men prepare light before moving down towards the creep, blood stained door at the bottom of the stairs.

The first room is a dark, recessed corner of the basement that smells of rot and old blood. Piles of gore-spattered skin lie heaped on the floor. A horrid rubbery face robbed of its supporting skull and muscle rests on top, its toothless mouth agape and empty eyes revealing only the layer of tan flayed skin resting beneath. This appears to be a room where skin is removed from bodies ...

The next room is huge - basically the entire area under the house has been hacked out into a deep put, about fifteen feet deep. This was the home of the plant thing. This damp, steamy room reeks of rotting vegetable matter. Pools of mud and stagnant water dot the mossy floor, and the walls are caked with thick swaths of puffy fungus and mold. A large area of the ceiling has collapsed as the thing burst into the room above during the combat, and its corpse now lies amidst the ruin of broken wood and mud from above.

At the back of the room sits a small door (about four foot high) that opens to reveal an equally small chamber containing a chest.

The large unlocked chest sits open, unlocked, and is full of stuff.

Jokad gives it a kick, so see if any traps are sprung. The fact that the very lid of the thing lies open suggests that the plant-thing was considered security enough. He motions to Danth.

"Come on, lets get this upstairs and out of here"

The two men struggle with the large chest, part dragging, part lifting it out of the cellar and into the light outside.

A quick search of the treasure reveals the following:

An agate- studded gold ring worth 50 gp
A necklace of emeralds and silver worth 350 gp
A pair of small leather gloves studded with pearls
A large sack filled with assorted coins (210 gp, 452 sp, and 108 cp)
A ruby-inlaid red dragon-scale cloak clasp worth 600 gp,
An elven-made +1 shocking longbow -- Upon seeing this bow, Jakardos cannot help but shout out "My bow! My bow! I cannot believe these brutes didn't destroy it. Oh I am blessed this day! Now to use it to put an arrow through the eyes of any ogre that has gone near Shalelu"

OOC: The gloves may be magical...

OOC: The house is clear. Time to move on. Please role-play your next actions.


----------



## hewligan (Mar 7, 2010)

KAEL TO LEVEL UP PLEASE!

Next level-up will be for the party as a whole, including Kael, just to get everyone back in sync (unless we have other deaths, etc.)


----------



## frostrune (Mar 7, 2010)

Jokad move through the house like an automaton.  Each new room revealing horrors more foul than the last.  The 'skinning room' in the cellar was the worst.  Even he had to hold down his gorge.  Several times he shared a look with Danth.  He saw nothing but deep sorrow in the eyes of the goodly priest.

The sight of the treasure chest was an anchor Jokad clung to; something meaningful and real in this charnel madhouse.  He and Danth welcomed the burden as they dragged back through the house and out into the open air.

As the others shifted through, Jokad stepped off to the side and closed his eyes.  He took several deep breaths seemingly trying to purge his lungs of the cloying reek of evil.  Vale put a large steadying hand on his shoulder and handed the Shoanti back his spear.  

The sight of the Black Arrows reminded him they had to be moving again; reminded him of Shalelu.  Looking around at the others he says, "Let's just load up the chest and hide it somewhere just off the road near the horses.  Then it is on to the Fort.  Burning this pile to the ground needs to wait until we return."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 8, 2010)

Jovik shook his head. "You need to work on your looting skills Shoanti." says Jovik with a small smile to Jokad. Jovik bent over the chest and, in the space of three heartbeats, separated out the rings, clasps and necklace along with the gloves. They disappeared into his pockets.

"Take the jewelry and bury the coins" says Jovik.

Jovik heads over to stand by the horses as Jokad takes care of the chest. This was a stop on the road. A necessary one for the surrounding countryside. But Jovik's mind was already at the fort, as was his heart. He was very eager to get there. Jovik had never enjoyed fighting, or killing even. But this was one fight he was looking forward to. This was blood he looked forward to spilling. maybe Jokad would make hims an honorary Shoanti thought Jovik with a laugh.

His laughter stopped and he turned around and snapped "Hurry Up!" to the others. Jovik wanted blood.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 8, 2010)

Once everything is gathered up, Kael does a couple of things; first he'll do a scan the house for any magical auras or residues, so as to confirm that there is nothing hidden by arcane means, and then he do the same with all that they've removed from the house.

"Let me check to make sure that she didn't hide anything, or that there is nothing of special usage, within the house," states Kael as he and Mal perform the scanning duties.

Between the two of them, Kael and Mal should be able to go over the house thoroughly with their ability to visually detect magics.

However, Kael assures Jovik, "I'm not doubting you skill, my friend, I just know that sometimes things can be hidden beyond normal perception, even one that borders upon the uncanny like yours."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2010)

Danth is grim, and his countenance pale, as he stands outside after helping to search the ogre's lodging. With all of the vile things he had seen in the past year or two, since their adventures in Sandpointe, one would think he would have grown accustomed to the blood and gore. But it never got any easier to see, especially when it was the blood of innocents. The horrors of the ogre's home reminded him of one thing, though: he was needed out here, defending the innocent, and making the world a safer place. If he had doubted his calling in leaving the church and orphanage, he decision was only reinforced by the things he had seen here today.

As he waits for Kael to complete his magical search of the place, he removes several pints of lamp oil from his pack, and begins stuffing their necks with pieces of fabric. As Kael reappears, the cleric offers one each to his three companions, and hefts one himself. "Let us burn this place to the ground."


----------



## hewligan (Mar 8, 2010)

Friadoc said:


> Once everything is gathered up, Kael does a couple of things; first he'll do a scan the house for any magical auras or residues, so as to confirm that there is nothing hidden by arcane means, and then he do the same with all that they've removed from the house.
> 
> "Let me check to make sure that she didn't hide anything, or that there is nothing of special usage, within the house," states Kael as he and Mal perform the scanning duties.
> 
> ...




Kael moves around the house, taking in the horrific sights that Jokad and Danth had already seen. It is, quite simply, an incomprehensible den of evil. Even the crude drawings on the walls make him sick, and when he notices, almost by accident, that one of the sofa's has been covered with skin, a human face, teeth and all, bared in a scream, forms part of the leathers, he shudders and draws away.

The house has a strange residue of magic within, a remnant of the necromantic powers of the matriarch. Nothing else shows any powerful signs of magic.


----------



## hewligan (Mar 8, 2010)

Rhun said:


> Danth is grim, and his countenance pale, as he stands outside after helping to search the ogre's lodging. With all of the vile things he had seen in the past year or two, since their adventures in Sandpointe, one would think he would have grown accustomed to the blood and gore. But it never got any easier to see, especially when it was the blood of innocents. The horrors of the ogre's home reminded him of one thing, though: he was needed out here, defending the innocent, and making the world a safer place. If he had doubted his calling in leaving the church and orphanage, he decision was only reinforced by the things he had seen here today.
> 
> As he waits for Kael to complete his magical search of the place, he removes several pints of lamp oil from his pack, and begins stuffing their necks with pieces of fabric. As Kael reappears, the cleric offers one each to his three companions, and hefts one himself. "Let us burn this place to the ground."




I know Jovik was concerned that the smoke would be visible from Fort Rannick.

It is possible, but highly unlikely. The fort is 14 miles hike away, and there is a large expanse of forested land between, and often considerable mists from the river that runs down from the Storval Deep.

The chance of smoke from a house fire being seen 14 miles away is pretty slim, but not, of course, zero.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 8, 2010)

hewligan said:


> I know Jovik was concerned that the smoke would be visible from Fort Rannick.
> 
> It is possible, but highly unlikely. The fort is 14 miles hike away, and there is a large expanse of forested land between, and often considerable mists from the river that runs down from the Storval Deep.
> 
> The chance of smoke from a house fire being seen 14 miles away is pretty slim, but not, of course, zero.





OOC:  Let's burn it then and take our chances.  The stain of this place needs to be purged.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 9, 2010)

frostrune said:


> OOC:  Let's burn it then and take our chances.  The stain of this place needs to be purged.




OOC: Plus...well...we burn them all, anyhow, don't we?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2010)

Danth lights the first flask of oil. "May the cleansing fires of Sarenae purge this stain of evil from the earth." With that, the cleric throws the flask high, so that it lands upon the roof of the place and explodes into flames.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 9, 2010)

OOC: Meanwhile Jovik chants 
"The roof the roof the roof is on fire
We don't need no water let the motherf*&!*@  burn"


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 10, 2010)

As he joins in the group act of burning a foe's respite to ashes, Kael says, "It always ends in fire..."

"As the dawning blossom pushes away the darkness, so the Wolves of Sandpointe rend the foes of peaceable folk."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 10, 2010)

"Well said Kael." replies Jovik. "But let's head out, we have more ogres to kill"


----------



## hewligan (Mar 10, 2010)

While you set the house ablaze, Jakardos and Kibb head out to try and find a trace of Kaven. After fifteen minutes or so, with the house now a strong pyre, and the disfigured human corpses you found outside taken care of in a slightly more humane manner, Jakardos and Kibb return.

"He has gone back towards Turtleback Ferry. Lets leave the little turd. We have bigger goals right now, but I swear, one day I will find that boy and rip him a new anus!"

The farmstead is left burning behind you as you return to your horses and start the journey towards the fort. You could, if you wanted, march at pace through the day to reach the fort, but Jakardos tells you that there is a small cave outpost about a mile away from the fort where you could rest up for the night, if it is felt that extra time is needed to recover. You can tell that he is desperate just to power on towards the fort, but he understands that sorcerers need to rest. Of course, there is also a danger in delay.

Your call!


----------



## Rhun (Mar 10, 2010)

"I believe resting for the night, and striking early at the fort will be the most prudent path." Danth looks across the faces of his companions. "Both Kael and I expended much of our resources dealing with the ogres this day. If we rest, we can strike at the fort with are full arsenals."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 11, 2010)

Rhun said:


> "I believe resting for the night, and striking early at the fort will be the most prudent path." Danth looks across the faces of his companions. "Both Kael and I expended much of our resources dealing with the ogres this day. If we rest, we can strike at the fort with are full arsenals."




"I agree, though I would push to attack tonight, we need you and Kael rested. Let us head on to the cave tonight and rest." says Jovik.

After a pause, and with some difficulty Jovik adds "After we are set in the cave, Jakardos and I will head out and scout the fort and see what the conditions are from the tree line or as close as we can get. That information may help Danth and Kael with their spell choices. After all, ogres are just big goblins really and we took Thistletop Top didn't we Wolves?" says Jovik with a grin. "Though this time I suggest we DON"T burn the place down. I am sure Jakardos wishes to have a fort standing to earn the honor of commanding."


----------



## frostrune (Mar 11, 2010)

Jokad pats his large grey comfortingly on the neck before swinging up into the saddle.  "Let's be moving then.  Jakardos, lead the way to this cave."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2010)

Danth nods at Jovik's words, and nudges his horse into motion, following along behind the others as they make their way to the cave.


----------



## hewligan (Mar 11, 2010)

On the trip up there, Jakardos reminds you all of what has occurred.

A notorious clan of ogres known as the Kreegs launched a devastating assault on the fort three weeks ago, an assault that left little doubt of treachery in the mind of the few survivors. Someone must have given the Kreegs detailed information about the fort’s defenses—the assault was too perfect in its execution and timing for any other explanation to make sense.

Fort Rannick is located at the northern end of a wide valley that runs along the southern edge of the mountains. This bleak landscape stretches on for miles along the border between the mountains and Kreegwood. This rugged, forlorn landscape fits well with the morose and grim attitude of its guardians, the Order of the Black Arrow.

Jakardos says that he can draw out a detailed plan of the fort. Also, Jovik and Jokad are very familiar with the place.

Jakardos mentions that the Sluice Gate may offer one way in. On the south wall of the fort, a sluice gate opens to release refuse and sewage downhill into the creek. The PCs can attempt to circumvent the gates of Rannick by breaching this narrow access way instead, but its proximity to the South Gate might be a problem.

Vale mentions a secret (not really so secret, Jovik already knew of it) tunnel. These tunnels have not been used in decades. They are infested in some places by shocker lizards, but they might provide the perfect means of infiltrating the fort without alerting the ogres. The tunnels can be entered via a waterfall cave some distance from the fort.

There is also the option of stealth. Ogres can see in the dark, so night is likely to be a bigger problem than advantage.

Also just brute force, but you have NO idea of how many ogres are inside, and the Kreegs are a notoriously strong clan.

Trickery may work, or flight, or perhaps you can ask the Gods to drop a giant boulder on the thing.

Vale, clearly quite a tactician despite his quietness and reputation as a fighter, does offer a few alternative. He mentions the wooden barracks inside - never used as soon after being built it was realised just how much of a deathtrap they would be if a fire ever started. He also mentions that perhaps the Kreegs, or at least a few of them, may be able to be lured out. Or the shocker lizards could somehow be used against them. He has no idea how, other than that every year during the mating season the fort sets small fires at the 'secret' tunnel entrance to keep them away (they hate the smell).

During the scouting, this is what you see.....

Dozens of skulls and mangled corpses hang from trees near the fort, gigantic rusty hooks spitting them like meat awaiting a butcher’s block. The stench of sweat, urine, blood, and ogre-musk befouls the air for hundreds of yards around the fort. Hulking deformed brutes of the Kreeg clan roam the walls of Rannick, visible even from a safe distance.

A thunderbolt shakes the stone and earth underfoot, its low growl echoing through the valley. Talons of lightning claw at the sky, casting pale light on the mountainside below. The lightning storm reveals a grim fortress of dark gray stone standing sentinel over the valley, huddled desperately at the base of two sheer cliffsides. Crumbling, fifteen-foot- high walls ring the citadel, the stone pitted and cratered from hurled boulders and ogre hooks. Like the face of a veteran with decades of winters under his belt, the fort’s craters, cracks, and scars are testament to its battle-weary history. A stone keep, a stubborn shadow against the mountainside, rises from behind the worn walls, a single tower jutting up from its ramparts like an ugly broken tooth. nearby, a rushing curtain of white water cascades downs the mountainside into a large pool of water just outside the fort’s walls.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 11, 2010)

OOC: A few questions. From estimates of what we can see, and what they know, how many ogres are we talking about?

B7 is the sluice gate?

The waterfall tunnel is between B12 and B9? or the tunnel to the north to the aerie behind B5?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2010)

"We should be wary of starting any wooden buildings on fire until we know for certain where the prisoners are kept," says Danth. "Perhaps we could use flame and fire and smoke to force the lizards out of their caves and into the keep?"


----------



## frostrune (Mar 11, 2010)

Rhun said:


> "We should be wary of starting any wooden buildings on fire until we know for certain where the prisoners are kept," says Danth. "Perhaps we could use flame and fire and smoke to force the lizards out of their caves and into the keep?"




Jokad smiles broadly at this idea and plants one of patented back slaps on Vale.  "HAHA!!  Well struck!  Those lizards ought to be just the trick if we can get them to move.  They'll create enough of a diversion to get us inside without much of a fight."


----------



## hewligan (Mar 13, 2010)

Fenris said:


> OOC: A few questions. From estimates of what we can see, and what they know, how many ogres are we talking about?
> 
> B7 is the sluice gate?
> 
> The waterfall tunnel is between B12 and B9? or the tunnel to the north to the aerie behind B5?






Well, you can see about 5 ogres, but Jakardos said that during his failed attempt to retake the fort he estimated at least 30 of them - that was why they fled in the end. It took ages for the ogres to seem to mobilise - perhaps laziness, or just trust in their ability to beat a foe that nobody else seemed to come to help. But when they did, Jakardos said it was a huge number of them. Definitely more than 20, perhaps 30. Vale nods. "30 I would say!" he offers.

B7: The sluicegate. A vile pool of sewage sits at the base of a nook in the wall. The pool drains through a two-foot-wide sluiceway in the wall to the creek beyond.

B9: There is a secret cave behind the waterfall. Not so secret among the Black Arrows, but not exactly sign-posted.

Are you going with Danth's plan?


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 13, 2010)

"It shouldn't be a worry, from my end," states Kael. "I can keep the blasts enough that they'd barely scorch wood, let alone burn it."

OOC:

Fireball isn't a burning blasts, it's more explosive/concussive...it only burns the targets, not unattended objects. However, that's always per DM fiat.


----------



## hewligan (Mar 13, 2010)

Friadoc said:


> "It shouldn't be a worry, from my end," states Kael. "I can keep the blasts enough that they'd barely scorch wood, let alone burn it."
> 
> OOC:
> 
> Fireball isn't a burning blasts, it's more explosive/concussive...it only burns the targets, not unattended objects. However, that's always per DM fiat.




Fireball is far too fast an explosion to set fire to anything, other than to set clothes smouldering, etc. If it was targeted at a pile of hay, then sure, the hay would probably explode outwards and burn as it fell to the earth, but a wooden structure would just be blackened by a thin dusting of soot, and little else.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 14, 2010)

OOC:  I definitely like the idea of going in through the shocker lizard lair and trying to 'smoke' them out into the fort and cause chaos.  We need a bit more of a refined plan beyond that, but it is a good start.

One trick may be to somehow get a bunch of wood/brush through the waterfall and still keeping it dry enough to light.  Assuming we succeed in driving the shocker lizards out however, then where do we go?  Is this a rescue mission or kill them all/ retake the fort?  Regardless of what the group decides I suspect Jovik may have his own plan.  Fenis - what do you say?


----------



## Fenris (Mar 14, 2010)

frostrune said:


> OOC:  I definitely like the idea of going in through the shocker lizard lair and trying to 'smoke' them out into the fort and cause chaos.  We need a bit more of a refined plan beyond that, but it is a good start.
> 
> One trick may be to somehow get a bunch of wood/brush through the waterfall and still keeping it dry enough to light.  Assuming we succeed in driving the shocker lizards out however, then where do we go?  Is this a rescue mission or kill them all/ retake the fort?  Regardless of what the group decides I suspect Jovik may have his own plan.  Fenis - what do you say?





OOC: We may have to see what happens inside. First and foremost, yes rescue. But we may then leave with Shalelu or fight with her. We are here to restore control of the fort, at least nominally. But Shalelu is the first priority.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 15, 2010)

*OOC: Danth will obviously be most concerned with rescuing the prisoners, getting them to safety, and them smiting the ogres and retaking the fort.*


----------



## frostrune (Mar 15, 2010)

Jokad takes another tasteless bite of hardtac and chews methodically; washing it down with copious ammounts of cool water.  He stares at the map they have created on the floor of the cave and goes over the plan one more time...

"...so we head in through the waterfall, smoke out the lizards, and sneak into the fort during the chaos.  Make our way to Shalelu as quickly and as quietly as we can then assess and improvise from there."

"Depending on Shalelu's, and any other survivors', condition we most likely need to the make our way to the secret exit and escape."

"Everybody now has a pretty good idea of the layout and the various means in and out.  If for some reason we get separated, make for the nearest, best escape route.  It does no one any good if we all make our last stand in there."

"Danth, Kael... if you guys have some magic that will improve our stealth, that would be all the better."

"Now for a few details... We go in by day; this neutralizes the ogres advantage of sight and might actually catch a few of them napping.  We leave our horses saddled in a copse of trees a few hundred yards SW of the falls.  Each of us will have to carry some firewood and try and keep it as dry as we can.  Everybody carefully slice open their water skins and stuff as much dry kindling in them as you can.  Wet wood may not be a big problem if we can keep the kindling dry to start it."

"Other than that...  <he shrugs> sharpen your blades and check your fletchings.  I doubt the way out will be nearly as smooth as the way in."


OOC: just trying to keep things moving.  I think we were all in agreement on the plan (more or less) so I went with it and added a couple things.  Any objections, let her rip.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 15, 2010)

OOC: Can the ogres fit into the secret tunnels? If they are small enough we can stash Shalelu in the tunnel as we fight.

I was thinking that jakardos and I could go through the other tunnel, get a two prong attack.


----------



## hewligan (Mar 15, 2010)

Just more Fort rumours: The shocker lizards are relatively nonagressive as long as intruders move slowly through the warrens, don’t approach too closely to any of the several egg mounds in the caves, and don’t hurt the lizards. If any of these conditions are broken, the dozen adult lizards in the warrens quickly rise to the defense of their home. A young Arrow was lost to them a couple of years ago, getting drunk and deciding he would bring back the tail of one (rumour is that you can pull a tail off pretty easily). He never resurfaced.

The lizards have established a fairly stable ecosystem here, feeding happily on the grubs, cockroaches, and centipedes that scuttle around the caves. The fact that their presence keeps these vermin from infesting the keep above was enough (barely) for the rest of the Black Arrows to leave the lizards be, but during shocker lizard mating season the rangers took care to light stacks of bitterbark wood chips (the scent of which the lizards find repugnant) to keep them from swarming up into the castle.

This is not mating season, so you will probably have to make them aggressive. Also, they live below the 'secret' tunnel behind the waterfall, accessed via the secret tunnel.

Given your strong local knowledge (and support from Vale and Jakardos), it should be easy for you to find enough of the bitterbark nearby that the lizards so detest.
Shall I move things on now to the next stage (moving into the tunnel)?


----------



## Fenris (Mar 16, 2010)

hewligan said:


> Shall I move things on now to the next stage (moving into the tunnel)?





OOC: I am good with that.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 16, 2010)

*OOC: I am good with moving along as well. I just need to get Danth's spells for the day chosen.*


----------



## hewligan (Mar 16, 2010)

OOC: Sorry - no post today. I will do the big update tomorrow. I am 3 weeks into a new job, and the hours are pretty crushing at the moment.


----------



## hewligan (Mar 17, 2010)

Vale leads the way. The group hunched, against the wind and rain, but also to protect the bundles of wood they carry under their cloaks, and perhaps in part as a natural reflex as they try to creep towards the fort unseen.

They skirt along side a small ridge of tumbledown hedges, and head towards the small lake at the southern part of the fort wall.

What once might have been a crystal-clear mountain lake has become an abattoir. Partially butchered and mutilated bodies, some human, some horse, some giant eagle, lie sprawled along the shore. A waterfall plummets from the cliffs to the west into the pool, which keeps much of the water clean save for near the shores where the dead lie thick.

Vale points. "Behind there" he offers. A man of few words.

The group follow him as he steps into the lake. In full view of the walls now, if an ogre were to patrol this section they would be seen in seconds. But nobody is patrolling. Nobody is visible on this section of wall at all.

Vale wades along the edge of the lake towards the narrow point where the waterfall thunders down. He is knee deep in water, and then clambers over some large rocks, using one hand to steady himself, the other holding his cloak over the wood.

He pushes on into, and then through the waterfall.

The rest of you follow.

The floor of this cave is dotted with puddles. Patches of pale moss and fungus grow in sheets on the wall, while to the north, a five-foot- widepassagewayanglesupintodarkness.Awalkwayofsoggyplanks leads from this opening southeast to a second opening curtained by cascades of falling water.

Some of you have been more successful at keeping your wooden bundles dry than others, but the idea to keep the kindling in the water-skins proved to be a good one, and at least you have a good quantity of that.

So.... you are in. Now what?


----------



## frostrune (Mar 18, 2010)

OOC:  I should think we will head deeper into the caves toward the fort.  From the map it would appear there are two secret exits from the cave network.  I think it would make sense for us to drive the lizards out the furthest one (near area B5) and we sneak out near B37 while the confusion is on the far side of the fort.  If the lizards are closer to B37 exit maybe we flip this plan?  

Anyway, I think we need to scout the caves a bit and get the lay of the land, learn where the lizards are, how easy each of the exits are to access, .. etc.  Maybe only the guys with decent stealth should do the scouting like Jovik and Jakardos.  Vale and I can stay with Danth, Kael, and the animals.

Just an idea...


----------



## hewligan (Mar 18, 2010)

You move forward silently, Jovik and Jakardos leading the way. Behind, Jokad cannot help himself, and slips on the incredibly slick surface in the cave. He falls heavily, the terrible spear he carries clanging loudly and echoing through the caverns. Everyone stops. Jokad curses under his breath. Silence falls.

Then you hear a noise. A scampering, as if something just beyond the cavern has fled. The noise fades, and silence once again .... well, apart from the crashing water of the waterfall outside.

Jokad rises, shrugs apologetically, and moves forward. Jovik rolls his eyes sarcastically at his friend, no malice in the action.

B13: The floor, walls, and ceiling of this cool, damp cave are coated from floor to ceiling in soft, dark gray fungus. Several crates are stacked in a nook to the northwest. Jakardos gathers everyone around and explains that this cave was used by the Black Arrows to store additional weapons in the event of a siege. Unfortunately, given the large amount of weapons still stored here untouched, it is clear that the ogres’ assault on the keep came with such sudden force that there was no opportunity to utilise the cache.

To the right is a winding passage that curves down deeper into the bowels of the rock (this was the area that frostrune assumed was another entrance to the fort ... it isn't - or at least no the main one - see below). This, Jakardos explains, is the entrance to the shocker lizards area. There is a small crack here that, with a climb (DC20), does open out into the fort (the "S"), but quite high up on the cliff, and a little exposed, and requiring a further DC25 climb down (20 feet).

Ahead, to the north, is a wider passage that leads to the secret entrance to the fort.

OOC: You can search the weapons here if you want to grab anything, or move forward towards B14, or move down into the shocker lizard lair. Note though, that if you plan to smoke them out towards the fort you need to block their way into B12!


----------



## Rhun (Mar 19, 2010)

Danth looks around the cavern, _Crimson Dawn_ flaming in hand, casting a flickering reddish-gold light about the area. "How do we ensure that we smoke the lizards out _ito_ the fort?" he asks. The cleric turns to look at Kael. "Perhaps some webbing, to block their path and force them into the right direction?"


[sblock=Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Read Magic
- Level 1: Obscuring Mist, Bless, Shield of Faith, Divine Favor + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Deific Vengeance (CD), Hold Person, Bull's Strength, Silence + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil, Dispel Magic + (d)Searing Light
- Level 4: Holy Smite, Summon Monster IV + (d) Fire Shield[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 19, 2010)

OOC: Sorry for the delays and silence on my end, but it's finals week here and it's been hectic. Anyhow, something substantive to follow today. Thanks.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 19, 2010)

The Shoanti scratches his stubbly chin.  "Maybe we don't worry about the lizards and try on our own?  Or Jovik steals some eggs and sneaks them into the fort?  They ought to follow the scent, right?"  He looks to the other rangers for confirmation.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 20, 2010)

"It would be great to be able to put those beasts to sleep somehow. Bag them up and dump them in there. Can you make that work Kael? If not, let's block up the entrance and make torches out of the bitterwood and use it to drive them like cattle out of the tunnels." suggests Jovik.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 22, 2010)

"I could definitely make it happen," answers Kael with a smile. "Either is a good idea and I can do both, although I can do the web more as I've only a scroll of sleep."

[sblock=OOC]Did I also mention that I've been applying proofing changes to the Litorians Patronage Project from Rite Publishing? *chuckles* Anyhow, sorry for being such a slow poke...between finals and getting closer to putting my first project (as lead developer) to bed, it's been a busy week.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 22, 2010)

"Just remember, our first priority is to rescue the prisoners, if possible," says Danth. "If we can keep our presence hidden from the ogres until that is accomplished, it would be ideal."


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 22, 2010)

"Well, I can help with that, as well," states Kael modestly. "At least those who stay within three or so paces of me...I can make them invisible and they can stay so, so long as they're close while we move."

OOC: I figure three paces is a nice analog for 10'.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 22, 2010)

Friadoc said:


> "Well, I can help with that, as well," states Kael modestly. "At least those who stay within three or so paces of me...I can make them invisible and they can stay so, so long as they're close while we move."
> 
> OOC: I figure three paces is a nice analog for 10'.




"That would be great for getting the prisoners out as well. Let's go with the web then, we may need to scroll for the ogres." suggests Jovik.


----------



## hewligan (Mar 22, 2010)

Sorry - can you clarify? Are you going to put the web up, go down into the under-caverns, smoke out the shock lizards, and then turn invisible and go outside during the chaos?


----------



## Fenris (Mar 24, 2010)

hewligan said:


> Sorry - can you clarify? Are you going to put the web up, go down into the under-caverns, smoke out the shock lizards, and then turn invisible and go outside during the chaos?




OOC: Yes, I beleive the plan is to block the other exit with a web, smike the lizards out into the keep and enter, invisible into the chaos.

Then we'll wing it.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 24, 2010)

*OOC: Danth concurs with the plan as noted.*


----------



## hewligan (Mar 24, 2010)

You set to work. The move deeper into the caverns is easy enough, and when the light fails your blades once again provide the required light.

These dank caves of dirt and stone wind and bend dizzyingly, narrowing to as small as three feet wide at points. In places claws of exposed tree roots hang from the ceiling.

At the far end of the large cavern are the ancient cells, now empty (and unused for a decade). Across this large space are over a dozen shocker lizards. How the heck are you going to smoke them out the way you came without first crossing past them?

Upstairs, the web has been cast in place to force them towards the fort, but you stand perplexed. Can you just walk past them all, lay the twigs behind them, set fire to them, and not get attacked?

So, how are you going to do it?


----------



## frostrune (Mar 25, 2010)

"Seems like we need some kind of bait to draw them out.  What do they eat or what attracts them?"

Jokad looks to Vale and Jakardos hoping they have an answer.


----------



## hewligan (Mar 28, 2010)

Vale shrugs. "What do I look like a lizard expert, or something? It ain't mating season, and there are a dozen of them in the cavern. I have no idea!"

Jakardos snorts. " This was a bad idea!" Let's just go kill some ogres and stop playing with bloody lizards!"

Kibb, behind him, shifts uncomfortably in the cramped corridor.

You are at a bit of an impasse. To smoke these things out you need to get behind them, but you are all funnelled into the bottleneck that you want to drive them through, with a big bear and a dog as well to add to the scrum.

Either someone has to sort out a good idea of getting at least some of you over with the wood, or your plan needs to be rethought or abandoned.

OOC: The game is suffering .... nearly dying. Any issues?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2010)

*OOC: No issues. I was simply waiting for a response to Jokad's question, and then I rarely ever post on weekends anymore. I think this game is far from dead...you still have four interested players. We're just at a bit of a slow spot, I think. *


"I could perhaps summon aid on the far side of the lizards, in hopes of driving them this way," says Danth. "Perhaps a fire elemental? Or perhaps a fireball blast behind them would create the desired effect?"


----------



## frostrune (Mar 30, 2010)

Jokad shrugs.  "We are wasting time.  To hell with these lizards.  Let's go."

"We sneak in best we can and fight when that doesn't work."


OOC:  Let's just move on guys.  This doesn't seem to be working out.  Not exactly sure how we are going to sneak around with a bear though.  Kael isn't going to have enough invisibilites for everyone.  Could Kibb and maybe Vale remain at the cave mouth to guard our entrace/exit?  That would keep our party to a more reasonable size and several of us have some measure of stealth.  Jokad is +7 even with his armor penalties.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2010)

"Very well, then. Let us do this your way, Jokad," says Danth. The cleric readies himself for the coming battle. "I'm not very stealthy, though, even when invisible."


[sblock=Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Read Magic
- Level 1: Obscuring Mist, Bless, Shield of Faith, Divine Favor + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Deific Vengeance (CD), Hold Person, Bull's Strength, Silence + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil, Dispel Magic + (d)Searing Light
- Level 4: Holy Smite, Summon Monster IV + (d) Fire Shield[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Mar 31, 2010)

Rhun said:


> "Very well, then. Let us do this your way, Jokad," says Danth. The cleric readies himself for the coming battle. "I'm not very stealthy, though, even when invisible."





"Right," he readily agrees through a cheshire cat smile, "that's why you're going to be the bait and distract them while the rest of us find Shalelu."

There is a brief pause as confusion wars with shock across Danth's face, then the big Shoanti can't hold back any longer.  He thumps Danth on the back and howls in laughter.

The mercurial mood changes in your towering friend are inscrutable to a civilized man but they generally do lighten the mood, even at inappropriate times.  His laughter however seems to irritate the lizards who hiss and spit threateningly.    Sobering a bit he says, "Ooops!  I guess it's time to go."


----------



## hewligan (Mar 31, 2010)

GAME OVER

It has been 7 days since Fenris last posted, and 9 days for Friadoc. Half the party has gone AWOL. I cannot roleplay for half a party + 2 NPC members + the opposition. I may as well just read a book.

I do appreciate all the incredibly creative posts you have all invested into this game. For more than two and a half years now we have walked this path, but for the past month or so I have been finding my own free time limited to the point of almost being non-existant. Despite that, I have somehow made sure I find the time for this game, and it has always been worthwhile due to the feedback I receive through your own efforts in helping the adventure take its unique shape.

However, if I cannot prompt participation from my players, then it makes it incredibly difficult to validate the time it takes to keep the game running.

Thank you all for the fantastic times, and sorry I am not able to be a little more patient right now. These lulls have happened in the past, and we have survived them, but this time it coincides with an incredibly busy period in my own working life that shows no sign of tempering. In a way, I guess I just don't have sufficient energy to fight to keep this game alive.

Good luck with your other endeavours, and thank you for participating in our little adventure.

Hewligan


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2010)

Well, that's a complete bummer, but I understand. I've put a couple of my games on hold, a large portion of that having to do with lack of player input. Anyway, thanks for running the game, you do a great job Hewligan. This was probably my favorite game currently going! Thanks for all the time and effort.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm incredibly sorry, folks, for my part in all of this, as it was not my intent to have gone nine days without a post. I didn't realize that it had been that long, and I'm sorry for any unintended disrespect in that. It's like everytime I was ready to post, something would get in the way and I'd think I could do it tomorrow and that was a mistake.

This really is one of the most enjoyable games I've played in, all due to you folk here and I'd hate to see it end.

Anyhow, once again, I'm really sorry for my lack of accountability lately, or my ability to post on a regular basis. I should have been more responsible in handling my posts.


----------



## frostrune (Apr 1, 2010)

Well... poop.

I'd have to say I am disappointed but not totally surprised; certainly no hard feelings.  These games typically have a short shelf life and this one lasted far longer than most.  I enjoyed playing with you all and had fun with Jokad.  Hew - you are a heck of a DM.  Thanks for your efforts over the last couple years.

Hopefully I'll see you all around (the boards).

Josh (Frostrune)


----------



## Fenris (Apr 7, 2010)

Sorry guys. I have no excuse. Life was very hectic. My girlfriend had major surgery and that really pre-occupied me. But I needed to at least let you know I was out. But I always had that intention at night but got back from the hospital so late. But still I needed to, it was very disrespectful of me not to.

Hewligan, I cannot apologize enough for not upholding my end of the game. But you are a phenominal DM. You run a creative game that is challenging, engaging and immersive. The work that you did to help us develop our characters was tremenous. Jovik was certainly one of my favorite characters ever because of you. And your end game wrap ups captured our character so well and yet developed them and helped them find depth. You are a great story teller.

if you ever run another game here, i would love to play, but fear i have not earned that privledge.

Thank you for everything, and again my apologies.


----------



## hewligan (Apr 9, 2010)

Fenris said:


> Sorry guys...




I just hope your girlfriend is recovering well. This was just a game, and there are much more important things in life!

I am not blaming anyone and I don't feel any frustration. I never thought when I started this that it would continue for so long, and in many ways we have all been lucky that nothing broke the game apart earlier on. 

I have a new, more senior job now that demands a huge amount of my time, and has me travelling a lot more (I am just back from Paris, off again on Monday to Cologne, then Miami a week later ..). The truth is I probably would have really struggled to continue to find the time to post here.


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 10, 2010)

Add my good words to hewligan's, I hope she recovers soon and well.

It's all good, hewligan. We had an awesome run of it, with some excellent games played, times had, and solid company.

Really, it's been one of the better gaming experiences I've had, on or offline.

Thanks and good luck with the new position and duties at work!


----------

